# Großes Elitegildesterben - na und?



## praxisplaner (12. Juni 2008)

Erschrockene und fast ängstlich anmutende Meldungen machen die Runde - wichtige, hochgeschätzte Elitegilden werfen das Handtuch. Aber wen interessiert das? Die meisten WoW-Spieler, mit denen Blizzard sein Geld verdient sind sicher Gelegenheitsspieler, die in ihrer Freizeit neben Beruf, Familie, Freunden oder anderen Freizeitbeschäftigungen entspannt und ohne Druck ab und an WoW spielen und ohne zu murren ebenso ihren monatlichen Beitrag entrichten. Sie suchen Abwechslung, Spass und Entspannung, aber auch Community und das Eintauchen in eine andere Welt - alles was ein Online-Rollenspiel ausmacht. Die Wenigsten haben Zeit und Lust auf stressige Dauerzocke, "virtuellen" Termin- und Leistungsdruck, auf das repetitive Durchspielen der immmer gleichen Instanzen. Und ganz sicher die wenigsten WoW-Spieler haben auch nur annähernd alle Raids und Instanzen durchgespielt.

Ich kann einen guten Wein langsam trinken und jeden Schluck genießen, oder ihn mir "auf ex hinter die Binde" kippen. In beiden Fällen wird die Flasche leer nur ersteres kann ich länger tun und macht mehr Spass.

Ich lehne mich zurück und spiele entspannt und lustbetont WoW, wann immer ich kann und will.

Großes Elitegildensterben - na und?


----------



## ExoHunter (12. Juni 2008)

Du sagst es ja selbst - "Na und"?

Was genau willst du nun mit dem Thread erreichen?

Eine Bilanz erstellen, wer deiner Meinung ist und wer nicht?

Und was machst du dann mit der Bilanz?


----------



## Traklar (12. Juni 2008)

Da geb ich dir volkommen recht. Ich mag auch nicht dieses 7/24 Raiden/Spielen was die machen. Lieber genieße ich einen Tag in WoW und häng mal mit Freunden im BG, im Gasthaus, oder Goldhain rum, statt zu raiden oder zu farmen, weil es einfach mehr Spaß macht. 

Und wenn sich eine Elitegilde auflöst wenn stört´s, die anderen Elitegilden sicher nicht, die sind froh über einen  Konkurrenten weniger haben und andere lesen die News gar nicht.


----------



## Tanknix (12. Juni 2008)

"Und ich so Häh?!"

ExoHunter hat vollkommen recht.

Oh man....


----------



## Nihlo (12. Juni 2008)

ich raide sehr gern...wenn auch nicht in einer elite-gilde. Raiden war immer ein großer Bestandteil von wow und wird immer mehr untergraben. Ich gönn den casuals ihre unterstützung,aber als raid will irgendwann auch mal sowas habn und nicht immer mehr das Gefühl bekommen vergessen zu werden nur weil es mehr casual-gamer gibt und so dann mehr Geld reinkommt. 

Wir sind die Spieler der ersten Generation,die raiders,die "pros" und wir wolln auch "unser" wow habn. 

Raiden ist nichts für Arbeitslose und Studenten. 2 Abende in der Woche raiden schafft man mit jedem Job der Welt,probierts doch mal und entdeckt den größten Spaß den man haben kann...


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (12. Juni 2008)

/signed @ te und traklar


----------



## praxisplaner (12. Juni 2008)

ExoHunter schrieb:


> Du sagst es ja selbst - "Na und"?
> 
> Was genau willst du nun mit dem Thread erreichen?
> 
> ...




>>>Ist ein Forum da, um Meinungen auszutauschen?


----------



## Chillers (12. Juni 2008)

praxisplaner schrieb:


> Erschrockene und fast ängstlich anmutende Meldungen machen die Runde - wichtige, hochgeschätzte Elitegilden werfen das Handtuch. Aber wen interessiert das? Die meisten WoW-Spieler, mit denen Blizzard sein Geld verdient sind sicher Gelegenheitsspieler, die in ihrer Freizeit neben Beruf, Familie, Freunden oder anderen Freizeitbeschäftigungen entspannt und ohne Druck ab und an WoW spielen und ohne zu murren ebenso ihren monatlichen Beitrag entrichten. Sie suchen Abwechslung, Spass und Entspannung, aber auch Community und das Eintauchen in eine andere Welt - alles was ein Online-Rollenspiel ausmacht. Die Wenigsten haben Zeit und Lust auf stressige Dauerzocke, "virtuellen" Termin- und Leistungsdruck, auf das repetitive Durchspielen der immmer gleichen Instanzen. Und ganz sicher die wenigsten WoW-Spieler haben auch nur annähernd alle Raids und Instanzen durchgespielt.
> 
> Ich kann einen guten Wein langsam trinken und jeden Schluck genießen, oder ihn mir "auf ex hinter die Binde" kippen. In beiden Fällen wird die Flasche leer nur ersteres kann ich länger tun und macht mehr Spass.
> 
> ...


naja, die elitegilden testen halt aus, wie schnell ein Boss down ist und wie er zu packen ist. Und das Sterben zeigt nur, dass die was anderes machen, weil vom Inhalt wenig kommt von Blizz. Ich wäre ja auch für BG- Veränderungen.
Blizz muss aus den Hufen kommen, so schaut´s aus.


----------



## praxisplaner (12. Juni 2008)

Nihlo schrieb:


> ich raide sehr gern...wenn auch nicht in einer elite-gilde. Raiden war immer ein großer Bestandteil von wow und wird immer mehr untergraben. Ich gönn den casuals ihre unterstützung,aber als raid will irgendwann auch mal sowas habn und nicht immer mehr das Gefühl bekommen vergessen zu werden nur weil es mehr casual-gamer gibt und so dann mehr Geld reinkommt.
> 
> Wir sind die Spieler der ersten Generation,die raiders,die "pros" und wir wolln auch "unser" wow habn.
> 
> Raiden ist nichts für Arbeitslose und Studenten. 2 Abende in der Woche raiden schafft man mit jedem Job der Welt,probierts doch mal und entdeckt den größten Spaß den man haben kann...




>>> Ich stimme Dir voll und ganz zu. Ich beziehe mich auch eher auf den "Hype" um die "Elitegilden". Ich selbst habe gar nichts gegen auch nur einen Aspekt von WoW (außer PvP - weil das meines Erachtens nix mit RP zu tun hat). Ich selbst spiele auch gern Raids


----------



## Nihlo (12. Juni 2008)

aber eben auch ich/wir haben uns geärgert dass man jetzt für 1x kara mehr epic-gems griegt als wir in paar Runden Hyjal,dass man etz vash und kael legen kann ohne auch nur einen boss vorher mal angetestet zu haben,dass jeder depp in grün ohne vor-q und raiderfahrung in den Tempel des alla bösesten eindringen kann,dass man mit wotlk den übelsten Gegner der bisherigen wc-geschichte, arthas zu 10t machen kann,dass man für marken t6-wertige items irgendwohin geschoben bekommt...

Solche Sachen verärgern nicht nur die "elite-gilden" sondern auch die ganz normalen raids von nebenan mit gehobenen Durchschnitt und Erfolg. Die eben doch mehr! Wir ham grade eben den Tempel erfolgreich betreten und die ersten bosse da drin down als 2.4 kam. Sowas tut einfach weh. Alles auf was man stolz war und auf das man hingearbeitet hat,irgendwo halb weg. Den Elite-Gilden war des weniger stressig als uns,die hattn den Tempel ja schon lang clear...

Und etz kommt der Witz: wenn die eliten-gilden laut aufschreien,von casual-craft brüllen,weinen und sich auflösen...ja dann ändert sich vllt nochmal was mit dem raiden. Auf uns,die Mittelschicht...dem "bischen mehr als casual und gern raidenden wow-spieler" hört man nicht.


----------



## praxisplaner (12. Juni 2008)

Nihlo schrieb:


> aber eben auch ich/wir haben uns geärgert dass man jetzt für 1x kara mehr epic-gems griegt als wir in paar Runden Hyjal,dass man etz vash und kael legen kann ohne auch nur einen boss vorher mal angetestet zu haben,dass jeder depp in grün ohne vor-q und raiderfahrung in den Tempel des alla bösesten eindringen kann,dass man mit wotlk den übelsten Gegner der bisherigen wc-geschichte, arthas zu 10t machen kann,dass man für marken t6-wertige items irgendwohin geschoben bekommt...
> 
> Solche Sachen verärgern nicht nur die "elite-gilden" sondern auch die ganz normalen raids von nebenan mit gehobenen Durchschnitt und Erfolg. Die eben doch mehr! Wir ham grade eben den Tempel erfolgreich betreten und die ersten bosse da drin down als 2.4 kam. Sowas tut einfach weh. Alles auf was man stolz war und auf das man hingearbeitet hat,irgendwo halb weg. Den Elite-Gilden war des weniger stressig als uns,die hattn den Tempel ja schon lang clear...
> 
> Und etz kommt der Witz: wenn die eliten-gilden laut aufschreien,von casual-craft brüllen,weinen und sich auflösen...ja dann ändert sich vllt nochmal was mit dem raiden. Auf uns,die Mittelschicht...dem "bischen mehr als casual und gern raidenden wow-spieler" hört man nicht.



>>> Mhm, verstehe ich schon irgendwie - aber es ist ein Spiel.


----------



## yilmo (12. Juni 2008)

Naja,für die Einen ist das sicherlich ein Schlag ins Gesicht mit den Marken usw aber für den ein oder Anderen ist es sicherlich von Vorteil ;-) bin auch von pvp auf pve umgestiegen und hätte ehrlich gesagt keine lust mich iwie monatelang durchzuboxen um mal t5 oder so zu bekommen,naja jedem das seine 
n8 wünsch ich euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (12. Juni 2008)

Joa, in gewisser Hinsicht, hast du mit deinem Topic schon recht. Der Weg ist ja das Ziel, man sollte es gechillt angehen. Trotzdem kann ich auch die Leute verstehen die First Kills einfahren wollen. Das ist halt auch eine Herausforderung die ein Spiel ausmacht.

Zur Problematik an sich:
Ich spiele WoW jetzt schon seit Release. Dass sich große Gilden auflösen gabs schon immer - das ist nichts Neues. Ich verstehe den ganzen Trupel in keiner Weise, weil es in letzter Zeit vielleicht mal (oha!) 1-2 mehr sind - Gilden kommen und gehen. Es werden auch wieder neue Elite Gilden entstehen - wahrscheinlich sogar mit den Leuten, die Mitglieder der aufgelösten Gilden waren. So läufts Business :>

mfg


----------



## Tuminix (13. Juni 2008)

Yadiz schrieb:


> Joa, in gewisser Hinsicht, hast du mit deinem Topic schon recht. Der Weg ist ja das Ziel, man sollte es gechillt angehen. Trotzdem kann ich auch die Leute verstehen die First Kills einfahren wollen. Das ist halt auch eine Herausforderung die ein Spiel ausmacht.
> 
> Zur Problematik an sich:
> Ich spiele WoW jetzt schon seit Release. Dass sich große Gilden auflösen gabs schon immer - das ist nichts Neues. Ich verstehe den ganzen Trupel in keiner Weise, weil es in letzter Zeit vielleicht mal (oha!) 1-2 mehr sind - Gilden kommen und gehen. Es werden auch wieder neue Elite Gilden entstehen - wahrscheinlich sogar mit den Leuten, die Mitglieder der aufgelösten Gilden waren. So läufts Business :>
> ...



/sign 

Alle Jahre wieder... War vor BC genauso... Na und? Ist wie im wahren Leben, wenn manche nun mal auf dem Weg zur Pinte sich die Bäume ansehen, es gibt große mit vielen Blättern, und es gibt welche mit weniger Blättern, allerdings sind sie alle am blühen, am Ende des Jahres verlieren jedoch alle ihre Blätter. Doch im Frühjahr verbreiten sich wieder viele Knospen und Blüten die im Laufe der Zeit wieder prachtvoll aufblühen bis zum nächsten Herbst... 
Das ist der Lauf des Lebens... xD 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak47fatih (13. Juni 2008)

@Nihlo

was soll das heißen das man grün/blau  SSC/TK, MH und BT raiden kann dann träumst du aber richtig 

das die pre abgefallen sind hat nur den Gilden geholfen die über Monate net weiter gekommen sind.


mit grün schafft man net mal gruul wenn doch mit glück aber die Bosse in den andern 25 nie im leben.





Und was soll das das die Elite Gilden  alle 2 Monate einen neuen raid habe wollen  oder wie wenn net lösen sie sich auf  was sind das für Kinder/Freaks


Naxx kam ja auch net  nach 2 Monaten 

Und eines kann ich mit Sicherheit sagen das die raid in der alten welt viel anspruchsvoller waren  als die BC raids die sind ja gegen die alten nur  kinderk… 



Außerdem denken die Elite Gilden die wären es wenn man sich bei denen bewirbt und sagt man geht arbeiten in sichten dann kommt die aussagen du bist net der Typ den wir suchen 
Nur weil man sicht arbeitet und alle 2 oder 3 Wochen 1 Woche lange net kann wollen die einen net haben.

Und wenn man 2h raid kann das nur kara sein und das machen die meisten rnd in 3h


Wenn man von raiden spricht dann ist es max  4 und das 4-5-mal die Woche und an Wochenenden sogar 6h und mit den zeiten kann ein Normalspieler net raiden , arbeiten und usw. deswegen tun sich auch die Elite –Gilden so schwer weil sie so oft raiden und keine normalen Spieler haben wollen


----------



## Annovella (13. Juni 2008)

praxisplaner schrieb:


> Erschrockene und fast ängstlich anmutende Meldungen machen die Runde - wichtige, hochgeschätzte Elitegilden werfen das Handtuch. Aber wen interessiert das? Die meisten WoW-Spieler, mit denen Blizzard sein Geld verdient sind sicher Gelegenheitsspieler, die in ihrer Freizeit neben Beruf, Familie, Freunden oder anderen Freizeitbeschäftigungen entspannt und ohne Druck ab und an WoW spielen und ohne zu murren ebenso ihren monatlichen Beitrag entrichten. Sie suchen Abwechslung, Spass und Entspannung, aber auch Community und das Eintauchen in eine andere Welt - alles was ein Online-Rollenspiel ausmacht. Die Wenigsten haben Zeit und Lust auf stressige Dauerzocke, "virtuellen" Termin- und Leistungsdruck, auf das repetitive Durchspielen der immmer gleichen Instanzen. Und ganz sicher die wenigsten WoW-Spieler haben auch nur annähernd alle Raids und Instanzen durchgespielt.
> 
> Ich kann einen guten Wein langsam trinken und jeden Schluck genießen, oder ihn mir "auf ex hinter die Binde" kippen. In beiden Fällen wird die Flasche leer nur ersteres kann ich länger tun und macht mehr Spass.
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## skafds (13. Juni 2008)

genau meine Meinung 

ps : flamed doch nicht immer nur damit die Zahl eurer Beiträge steigt


----------



## braiky (13. Juni 2008)

Elitegilden haben auch rL,familie,beruf...
völlig sinnloser port wiedermal


----------



## oerpli (13. Juni 2008)

Also mit dem geweine dass man nicht weiterkommt... das ist falsch.
Ich war als ich 70 würde equiptechnisch auf 65. Nur Q Gegenstände und 1 Blauer Inidrop. Ich hatte 5g (Tisch etc. war mir sogar zu teuer, manche Skills hab ich nich mal kaufen können) und ein paar Stacks Netherstoff und Schneiderei 200.
Dann lief mein Account aus und nachdem ich verlängerte war ich in 2 Wochen bei 900 Spelldmg und Hitcap. Einen weiteren Monat später hab ich 2-3 Epics mehr, und würde sagen, dass ich mit T5 Equiptechnisch einen Schritt zurück machen würde. Als DD kommt man also doch recht schnell an BT-fähiges euqip denk ich. Ein Tank hats schwerer, aber wenn man 3 Tanks ausstatten muss, ist das auch schnell gemacht denke ich.


----------



## Tikume (13. Juni 2008)

Nihlo schrieb:


> Wir sind die Spieler der ersten Generation,die raiders,die "pros" und wir wolln auch "unser" wow habn.



Ach ja? Ich spiele Wow Auch schon seit Release und hatte davor einen Beta Account und raide nicht.
Und ich denke schon dass es eine berechtigte Frage ist warum soviel Kram für eine Minderheit erstellt wird, während eine Mehrheit mit so tollen Sachen wie Ruf grinden abgespeist wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DreiHaare (13. Juni 2008)

Der Ersteller hat vollkommen Recht. Auch mir ist es völlig schnuppe, ob irgendeine "Elite"-Gilde das Handtuch wirft.
Nichts ist für die Ewigkeit und am wenigsten solche zusammengewürfelten Gemeinschaften von Spielern, die sich virtuell treffen, um gemeinsam etwas "zu erreichen." <---Hier stößt mir schon die Wortwahl übel auf, doch das ist nur meine Sicht.
Ziele eines jeden in einer Gemeinschaft ändern sich eben mit der Zeit, da mag auch die Realität eine winzige Rolle spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gias (13. Juni 2008)

Fakt: WoW ist augelutscht! Und das für jeden, der über den Tellerrand (Equip-gefarme) schauen kann und einen 70er hat. (Was sehr viele wären)
Bis zum nächsten Addon bleibt der Acc jedenfalls 100% auf Eis, ob dann reaktiviert wird hängt von Wotlk vs AoC vs War ab.


----------



## Thí (13. Juni 2008)

Raiden zu gehn heisst doch nicht gleich das man nicht "Frei" spielen kann. Es läuft nicht überall so wie bei den Namenhaften Gilden dieser Welt. Ob Fun,- Raid, oder PvP-Gilde, jede macht mal ne Krise durch. Die einen rappeln sich wieder auf, die anderen eben nicht und gehn auseinander, was solls. Nichts hält ewig!


----------



## Tja (13. Juni 2008)

Sinnfreies Thema.

Eines würde mich dann aber doch mal interessieren (betrifft die ach so chilligen Spieler):

Wenn euch das doch alles so egal ist und ihr angeblich nicht wegen der Items spielt, wieso wollt ihr dann Elitegilden taugliche Gear hinterhergeschmissen bekommen? Wieso wollt ihr dann aus BT & Co. Kindergartenraids machen? 

Ich bin im Moment sicher auch eher ein Gelegenheitsspieler, dennoch wird meine Sympathie immer jenen gelten, welche im Spiel mehr erreichen wollen, als nur zu whinen und rumzugammeln, weil ja eh alles so unfair ist und man ja überhaupt keine Zeit zum spielen hat etc. pp.

zu den Elite-Gilden:

Tja, Blizzard (WoW) braucht diese Gilden aber ebenso, wie den Ottonormalverbraucher ob WoW wirklich all die missgünstigten Rumgammler braucht, ist allerdings eine ganz andere Frage. 

Ohne Elite-Gilden müsste Blizzard zusätzlich Tester für den Raidcontent anstellen (==>bezahlen), ohne Elitegilden gäbe es im gesamten Spiel keinerlei Messlatten an denen sich zukünftige (sprich nachwachsende) Gilden orientieren bzw. motivieren könnten. 

Und das Wichtigste:
Ohne Elitegilden gäbe es diesen sinnfreien Thread und all die rumgammelnden Missgünstler nicht.


----------



## Aplizzier (13. Juni 2008)

Ich finde man sollt alles langsam machen bzw in einer halt nich zuuuu schnellen geschwindigkeit durchrushen. So verpasst man ja , das was einem WoW eig bieten will. Die atmosphäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inghinn (13. Juni 2008)

Das alte Leid .....


Wann werden manche endlich begreifen, dass man im PVE Content nur zusammen stark ist?

Nur dann kann man etwas erreichen, wenn der mit den schlechtestem Gear den Loot bekommt um dann die Gilde maximal unterstützen zu können!!! 

So lange sich das nicht durchsetzt und die, die 19/24 Std. zocken und DKP bunkern können mehr wert sind als die, die ansatzweise noch ein RL haben wird das nichts...

Man bekommt eben einen Raid von 25 Leuten unterschiedlichster Gesellschaftsschichten nur schwierig auf einen Nenner... Und so werden immer wieder Elite Gilden an diesem Aspekt scheitern weil a) die Leute zuviel zu schnell erwarten und b) das Miteinander und das Teamwork sobald es ans Epic Gear geht in den Hintergrund rückt...

Mit gescheitem DKP System ist das leicht zu lösen und da sieht man sehr schnell, wem das Spiel/die Gemeinschaft etwas wert ist und wer nur auf Loots aus ist...

Is nur meine Meinung und ich suche täglich nach Leuten die es genauso sehen....


----------



## HMC-Pretender (13. Juni 2008)

Den Harcorezockern trauer ich nicht nach, die haben das Spiel nicht unbedingt bereichert wie ich finde.

Dummerweise sind die sogenannten Elitegilden aber nur die Spitze des Eisbergs. Wenn für die schon die Luft raus ist, was soll dann der Normalspieler erst sagen? Für den ist Karazhan mehr oder weniger das Endgame gewesen, wenn überhaupt. Tja, vermutlich sagt er nix, weil er seinen Account schon zu Weihnachten oder spätestens zu Ostern mangels Beschäftigung hat auslaufen lassen...

WoW hat eine Menge Probleme und Problemchen aber das entscheidende ist, dass es einfach kein dynamisches Engame hat. Ja, es gibt viele Instanzen, sogar ziemlich gut desingte aber da geht man 2-3 mal rein, dann ist es langweilig und man farmt nur noch Items. Wozu braucht man die? Um die nächste Instanz zu machen und sich da das Equip für die übernächste zu besorgen, die einen dann genauso schnell anödet. Die ganze Itemfamerei ist weniger Endgame, mehr verlängertes Leveln, nur mühsamer.

Damit ein Spiel auf Dauer interessant bleibt, braucht es Content der sich verändert und ständig neu erfindet. Auf Level 60 gab es das zumindest ansatzweise im PvP. Da hat man immerhin noch gegen die andere Fraktion seines Servers gekämpft. Man konnte zwar nicht wirklich was erobern oder dergleichen aber zumindest war noch der Ansporn da besser zu sein und im Realmforum damit rumzuprahlen. Man war Teil von etwas.

Tja und heute spielt man kurze, wenig abwechslungsreiche Matches in einer monotonen Umgebung gegen Leute die man nie zuvor getroffen hat und meist auch nie wieder sehen wird und nennt das dann Arena. Ab Saison 4 kriegen 50% der Teams dafür dann nichtmal mehr Items...


Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: WoW mag von einem technischen Standpunkt aus so perfekt wie nie sein, aber die Luft ist langsam raus. BC ist nun schon fast so alt wie WoW-Classic es damals war, und damals hatte man 60 Level zu spielen statt 10.
Wenn ich mich auf meinem Realm umgucke, dann findet grad ein Veteranensterben statt, dass an das Ende der Kreidezeit erinnert. Abschiedsthreads machen sie jetzt schon gemeinschaftlich auf weils so viele auf der ersten Seite gibt. Und das waren echt WoW-Spieler mit Leib und Seele, verrückt nach dem Game. Und wenn die Leute erstmal weg sind, mit denen man das Spiel erlebt hat, warum sollte man dann noch bleiben?

Klar, ein guter Teil davon wird mit Wrath zurückkommen, ich zum Beispiel auch. Aber diese Spieler wissen genau, dass sich prinzipiell nichts ändert und sie nach einigen Monaten wieder am selben Punkt wie heute sein werden.

WoW riecht einfach alt aber solange es nicht schimmelt kostet man eben nochmal davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liljana (13. Juni 2008)

Mir geht das mittlerweile echt tierisch auf die Eier das ständig über die Leute hergezogen wird, die paar Stunden länger mit WoW verbringen!

Ich verstehe den Grund nicht, ihr regt euch auf das irgendwelche Leute, von den ihr noch nichmal die rl Namen kennt, zu viel Zeit mit WoW verbringen, gibts da nicht wichtigeres als über sowas ständig Threats und Beiträge zu erstellen?
Es sind überall Leute zu finden die in eine gewisse Tätigkeit etwas mehr Zeit investieren - na und? Seid doch froh das ihr sowas nicht "nötig" habt! 

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen warum so viele Gilden das Handtuch werfen, warum sollte ich mir den noch Stundenlang den Arsch in Schlachtzügen aufreisen (Pots, Bufffood, reppkosten farmen, etc.) wenn es doch BT-like Gear schon für Hero-Marken gibt? T6-Style hat doch auch schon jeder PVPler an, is nix besonderes mehr...

Es ist überall so im Leben: umsomehr Zeit/Geld/Arbeit man in etwas investiert umso mehr wird man dafür belohnt! Warum sollte das in WoW anders sein? wegen den 13€? Macht es denn ein Unterschied das jemand 13€ im Monat bezahlt der mal ne Stunde am Abend im Alterac verbringt und genauso viel Spaß hat wie jemand der 3-4 Stunden oder nochmehr mit raiden verbringt? Was zählt is der Spaß am Spiel und wer der Meinung ist, das man gefälligst für seine Stunde PvP am Abend, genauso entlohnt werden sollte wie Leute die es schaffen 24 Member zu orgern und schwierige Bossfights durchstehen, nur weil man auch 13€ bezahlt hat den Sinn des Spiels nicht verstanden und sollte seinen Account kündigen! 

Es wollen so viele Leute zurück zur pre bc Zeit und im selben Atemzug sagen sie das atm alles Scheisse is, ich persönlich habe leider den 60er content übersprungen aber weiss genau, das es vor bc keine Heroischen Instanzen bei den min der Endboss ein Epic gedroppt hat + Marken um an Epics ran zu kommen oder so viele Hochwertige Gegenstände an die man durch Berufe ran kommt, gab.
Früher kam man nunmal nur größtenteils an hochertige Gegenstände heran, wenn man an Schlachtzügen teil nahm
da waren Epics noch Epics, heute rennt doch jeder dritt-Twink schon fullepic rum.
Früher konnte man noch stolz auf sein ein oder anderes T-teil sein weil es damals kaum vergleichbares gab, heute werden die meisten Sunwell-raider doch nurnoch als Suchtis ohne rl abgestempelt. 

Ich finde nicht Blizzard macht das Spiel kapput, sondern die Community selber.


----------



## Keleron (13. Juni 2008)

Es geht nicht darum, die leute die etwas länger WoW spielen zu flamen, sonder diejenigen, die um JEDEN Preis die ersten sein müssen, die Boss x und Boss y als erstes Legen müssen. wennman irgendwann die top inzen Farmt, dann wird einem das spiel irgendwan langweilig (ist fast so wie wennman wochenlang nur immer hochgezogen wird) mein tip: wiedermal normale quests machen und sich nicht um raids küümmern hilft wunder (wie z.b. bei einigen freunden von mir) villeicht kann es ja n ziel sein, alte quests wieder neu zu erleben oder sowas


----------



## Shadowmelter (13. Juni 2008)

was interessieren mich denn bitteschön elite gilden, raid gilden oder gelegenheitsspieler ? die sind mir alle scheissegal. hauptsache ich habe im spiel spaß. woran andere spaß haben interessiert mich kein stück. 

sollen sie sich doch alle auflösen, den server wechseln, die gilde verlassen, ihre chars löschen und ihr abos kündigen. wayne ?
hauptsache sie tun es leise.

wenn das neue addon rauskommt und es dann wieder neue instanzen und bosse gibt werden sie sich auch wieder zusammenfinden und wieder hardcore raiden, die gelegenheitsspieler werden wieder motzen und die pvp spieler sind sowieso nie zufrieden.

für viele ist wow halt ausgelutscht was aber kein fanboy gerne hört das wow ja danke seiner 10mio account das beste spiel aller zeiten ist. 
nur machen 10mio affen noch lange keine guten bananen.

jeder soll so spielen wie er will und wenn ihm ingame was nicht passt sollte er einfach seinen account einmotten und sich brav verabschieden als wochenlang zu motzen und auf besserung zu hoffen nur weil er meint das seine kleine stimme irgendwen beeindrucken könnte. 

mfg shadow

p.s. spieler kommen und gehn. gilden kommen und gehn. raidgruppen kommen und gehn. ganz normal also wayne ^^


----------



## Ashkaraden (13. Juni 2008)

Zum Thema Gildenauflösung kann ich nur sagen, es ist nunmal normal dass sich im laufe der zeit Gilden spalten. Das kommt entweder durch fehlenden Fortschritt, Unmut, Leaven wichtiger Stützen etc.

Sogenannten "Elitegilden" trauer ich nicht nach. Es ist für mich immer noch ein Spiel, in dem es zweifelsfrei Wettbewerb gibt, aber ist es nicht völlig übertrieben zielgerecht auf das Ende des neuen Content-Patches abzuzielen. Ich weiß von Elite Gilden, die falls ein neuer Content eingefügt wird, 6 !!!! Raids pro Woche haben, normalerweise nur 3. 

Meine meinung ist, zweifellos wird immer einer der erste sein der den letzten Boss in der neuen Inze down hat, aber krampfhaft daraufhin zu eifern und um die Wette zu geiern wer welchen Boss zuerst down hat finde ich affig. Es ist ja nicht so wie in Turnieren in anderen Sportarten wenn man das überhaupt vergleichen kann wo man gegeneinander spielt und irgendjemand gewinnt. 

Ich bin jemand der mit seiner Gilde relativ (wenn man bedenkt dass Illi im letzten sommer down ging) spät in den Schwarzen Tempel Einzug hielt. Trotzdem kann ich mich an erarbeiteten bossen freuen auch wenn diese sicherlich von zahllosen Gilden bereits abgefarmt wird. Aber ich schweife vom Thema ab.

Sicherlich sind Auflösungen von Elitegilden kein verlust für die Community, höchstens für die leidtragenden Mitglieder mit erhaltenem Raidwille


----------



## iBorg (13. Juni 2008)

wow ansich macht schon lange irgendwie kein spass mehr es ist immer das Selbe gold,ruf,ehre und sonst fürn dreck farmen und 2-3x die woche raiden.
Was solln da noch spass machen zocke selber schon 2 jahre und denke ans auf hören wie einige meiner freunde auch die es schon aufgebeben haben.


----------



## justblue (13. Juni 2008)

Für mich ist es tatsächlich "Entspannung", wenn ich nach einem Arbeitstag um 18 Uhr daheim den PC aufdrehe und bei einem Raid mitmache. Für andere mag es Entspannung sein, sich irgendwo zuzusaufen oder in verqualmten Lokalen abzuhängen, das kann jeder selbst bestimmen. Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum das eine besser sein soll als das andere.

WoW-Raids sind eine Art virtueller Mannschaftssport. Ich finde es einfach faszinierend, wie relativ viele Spieler sich koordinieren müssen, um ein Ziel zu erreichen. Ich mag es, den Progress zu erkennen und durch theoretische Überlegungen Fortschritte in der Praxis zu machen. Um den Endcontent zu sehen, muss man relativ viel Zeit in WoW verbringen. Wer dazu nicht bereit ist, der muss eben mit kleineren Erfolgen zufrieden sein. Spaß kann man so oder so haben.

Wem WoW zu "ausgelutscht" oder was auch immer ist, dem stehen erstaunlich viele Alternativen zur Verfügung. Ehrlich. Da gibt es eine Menge anderer MMORPGS und es gibt tausende Sachen, die man im RL machen kann. Dass viele solcher Leute aber ihre Energie nicht dazu verwenden, um sich etwas zu suchen, das ihnen mehr Spaß macht, sondern dazu, um in Foren über Blizzard und die alte Zeit zu jammern, das ist mir recht unklar. Wahrscheinlich, weil es leichter ist, über irgendetwas zu motzen, als sich dazu zu bequemen, aktiv etwas anderes zu suchen.

Wenn der Casual Gamer XY leicht Items bekommt, die annähernd an meine herankommen, die ich durch wochenlanges Wipen in Instanzen erspielt habe, dann juckt mich das nicht die Bohne. Warum auch? Habe ich dadurch weniger Spielspaß? Nimmt mir der Spieler XY, der Null Erfahrung in den höheren Instanzen hat, meinen Raidplatz weg? Nein. Das einzige, was jetzt wegfällt, ist das Posen auf irgendwelchen belebten Plätzen. Seht her, was für tolles Gear ich habe! Bewundert mich! Es ist wahr: Für wen dieses Posen der Anreiz zum Spielen ist, der hat immer schlechtere Karten.

Wenn sich High-End-Gilden auflösen, dann bedauere ich das, aber mehr auch nicht. Solche professionell aufgezogenen Raids sind nicht der Normalfall, die sind das oberste Promille an Spielern, die WoW als Spitzensport sehen und auch in dieser Weise betreiben. Wenn irgendein Spitzensportler aufhört, dann heißt das noch lange nicht, dass der Sport an sich Scheisse ist.


----------



## hunter2701 (13. Juni 2008)

ExoHunter schrieb:


> Du sagst es ja selbst - "Na und"?
> 
> Was genau willst du nun mit dem Thread erreichen?
> 
> ...



wenn du nicht kapierst, was der threadsteller will, dann solltest du dir deine unnützen kommentare und einfach mal die fh. niemand, aber auch wirklich niemand, braucht solche kommentare die du da abläst, wenn dir ein thread nicht gefällt, dann gehe da erst gar nicht rein.

@TE
das ist doch nur eine frage der zeit gewesen, wann sich die sog. elitegilden auflösen. wenn du jeden tag einen raid machst, dann bist du schnell durch, dafür ist das spiel nun auch nicht konzepiert wurden. es ist doch völlig normal, wenn ich zb. ein ziel erreicht habe, dann bin ich zufrieden und fertig. 
das problem liegt nun bei den *elitegilden* (bo ich hasse dieses wort) das sie kein RL haben, jeden tag raiden und dadurch den kontent schnell durch haben, sie haben also ihr ziel erreicht und damit haben sie die flasche leer gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baiano (13. Juni 2008)

Nihlo schrieb:


> ich raide sehr gern...wenn auch nicht in einer elite-gilde. Raiden war immer ein großer Bestandteil von wow und wird immer mehr untergraben. Ich gönn den casuals ihre unterstützung,aber als raid will irgendwann auch mal sowas habn und nicht immer mehr das Gefühl bekommen vergessen zu werden nur weil es mehr casual-gamer gibt und so dann mehr Geld reinkommt.
> 
> Wir sind die Spieler der ersten Generation,die raiders,die "pros" und wir wolln auch "unser" wow habn.
> 
> Raiden ist nichts für Arbeitslose und Studenten. 2 Abende in der Woche raiden schafft man mit jedem Job der Welt,probierts doch mal und entdeckt den größten Spaß den man haben kann...




Dann versuche mal um 21 Uhr einen RAID zu finden^^. Und am Wochenende... hmm, was könnte man da alles tun... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (13. Juni 2008)

ExoHunter schrieb:


> Du sagst es ja selbst - "Na und"?
> 
> Was genau willst du nun mit dem Thread erreichen?


Die negative Stimmung ein bisschen vertreiben?
Für das "Gildensterben" werden reihenweise News rausgehauen,
WoW läuft in eine Sackgasse, AoC ist besser, bla bla

Und? Trotzdem macht WoW noch Spass!


----------



## Shrukan (13. Juni 2008)

Nihlo schrieb:


> aber eben auch ich/wir haben uns geärgert dass man jetzt für 1x kara mehr epic-gems griegt als wir in paar Runden Hyjal,dass man etz vash und kael legen kann ohne auch nur einen boss vorher mal angetestet zu haben,dass jeder depp in grün ohne vor-q und raiderfahrung in den Tempel des alla bösesten eindringen kann,dass man mit wotlk den übelsten Gegner der bisherigen wc-geschichte, arthas zu 10t machen kann,dass man für marken t6-wertige items irgendwohin geschoben bekommt...
> 
> Solche Sachen verärgern nicht nur die "elite-gilden" sondern auch die ganz normalen raids von nebenan mit gehobenen Durchschnitt und Erfolg. Die eben doch mehr! Wir ham grade eben den Tempel erfolgreich betreten und die ersten bosse da drin down als 2.4 kam. Sowas tut einfach weh. Alles auf was man stolz war und auf das man hingearbeitet hat,irgendwo halb weg. Den Elite-Gilden war des weniger stressig als uns,die hattn den Tempel ja schon lang clear...
> 
> Und etz kommt der Witz: wenn die eliten-gilden laut aufschreien,von casual-craft brüllen,weinen und sich auflösen...ja dann ändert sich vllt nochmal was mit dem raiden. Auf uns,die Mittelschicht...dem "bischen mehr als casual und gern raidenden wow-spieler" hört man nicht.



naja... ich hatte vor Wochen / Monaten? einen Raid der kurz vor Kael stand und Vashj vorn paar Wochen umgelegt hat...
Als dann Patch 2.4 rauskam hatten wir schon einige Versuche an ihm gehabt... und naja... wir haben mal in MH und BT reingeguckt.
in den ersten beiden Raids jeweils die ersten 3 Bosse umgehauen.
Danach kam eine Woche mit Kael und haben ihn dann endlich umgehauen ;D
Naja der Patch kam irgendwie zur rechten Zeit.
Andere Raids sollten mal Kael und Vashj legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das machen sicher nicht viele Raids 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (13. Juni 2008)

Einerseits ist es ja verständlich wenn Leute sich nicht für Dinge interessieren, die sie nicht direkt betreffen ("Was juckt mich das wenn Gilde XYZ aufhört?").

Andererseits sollte man mal bedenken, was das für Leute waren: Keine Arbeitslosen oder Studenten mit zuviel Zeit, sondern das nächste an "Promis" oder besser Vorbildern was WoW je hervorgebracht hat. Man muss neidlos anerkennen, dass diese Leute mal abgesehen von ihren unheimlichen Engagement gute Teamplayer und Analytiker sind. Und insofern geht WoW schon etwas verloren, wenn solche Leute aufhören.

Wenn ich mir ansehe wie viele Leute nicht mal mit Guides und Tausenden von Addons als Hilfe Einstiegsraids wie Kara schaffen, dann würde ich mir wünschen dass sich solche Gestalten mal ein Beispiel an den "Pros" nehmen. Damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen: Ich meine nicht die investierte Spielzeit, das steht jedem frei für sich selbst zu entscheiden. Was ich stattdessen meine ist Engagement, Zielstrebigkeit und Koordination.

Insofern muss ich Tja an diesem Punkt rechtgeben:



> ohne Elitegilden gäbe es im gesamten Spiel keinerlei Messlatten an denen sich zukünftige (sprich nachwachsende) Gilden orientieren bzw. motivieren könnten.



Diese Gilden zeigen auf was möglich ist wenn man sich reinhängt. Wiederum, nicht vom zeitlichen Gesichtspunkt, aber ihre Ingame-Erfolge sprechen für sich. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass z.B. Nihilum nicht mal TS in Raids benutzt, während die meisten Gilden die ich kenne ohne diese Kommunikation völlig aufgeschmissen wären. Da ist es wirklich nur ein Zeichen von Missgunst und Neid, sich daran hochzuziehen dass die alle ja kein RL haben (was in den wenigsten Fällen stimmt).


----------



## Rolandos (13. Juni 2008)

In einem so langweiligen, dummen Spiel wie WOW, ist es kein Wunder das sich die Gilden auflösen, ob Elite oder nicht. Mir ist es mehr als unverständlich das viele Spieler WOW schon seit Jahren spielen, raiden, farmen, zur Abwechselung raiden, farmen und daran auch noch spass haben, immer wieder die selben Instanzen ab zu arbeiten, und die selben Bosse umzulegen wegen einer sau blöden Marke um damit dann ein lila Teilchen zu ergattern . Hat Pisa doch recht, das die Bevölkerung immer mehr verblödet, das sie immer weniger in der Lage sind Anspruchvollere Dinge zu tun. 
Communtiy, LOL, gibt es denn nur bei den WOW Spielern eine Kommunikation, gibt es keine Schulfreunde, Vereinskollegen oder Arbeitskollegen und andere Freunde mit denen man sich unterhalten, etwas unternehmen kann.
Ich glaube eher das die meisten WOW Spieler, besonders die die sich zur Elite zählen, ein fach nur zu faul sind, ihren Allerwertesten mal in Bewegung zu setzen. 
Ich behaupt einfach, das die Mehrzahl der WOW Zocker einfach nicht in der Lage sind, ihr Reallive zu meistern und sich deshalb in WOW flüchten. Ihre Chars dann so schnell wie möglich aufmotzen um zumindest in WOW angeben zu können.  Auch habe ich das Gefühl, das sich die meisten Gildenmeister oder Gruppenführer, sich als kleine Götter aufführen, weil sie in RL nichts sagen dürfen, zu sagen haben. 
Für mich war WOW schon nach einem Monat so langweilig das ich schon aufhören wollte. Habe mich dann aber noch auf Level 70 gequält, in der Hoffnung das es dann interessanter würde, weil viele sagten da geht es richtig los. Pustekuchen ist eher noch öder geworden, kann man nicht mal seinen Char mehr leveln. War dann noch einige Zeit in einer Gilde, um immer wieder die gleichen Instanzen, wegen der Ausrüstung die vielen fehlte, zu spielen, öde öde und nochmal öde. Nach fünf Monaten war Schluß, eigendlich schon viel zu spät.

Am meisten spass mach es, in Foren anderer Meinung zu sein. Das ist immer sehr belustigend wenn sich viele darüber aufregen,  das es da einen oder mehrere gibt die WOW bescheiden finden. LOL


----------



## [DM]Zottel (13. Juni 2008)

"Elite Gilden" haben für den 0815 Spieler nur 2 Aufgaben. In OG mit Ihren schönen Sets rumstehen und die Entwicklung von neuem Content schneller voranzutreiben. Wenn wir keine Elite Gilden hätten, würde heute noch kein Boss in Sunwell liegen und Blizzard würde etwas stressfreier in die Zukunft schauen bezüglich neuer Content Patches. Es ist einfach so, wenn die "Elite Gilden" schwinden, verschwindet auch etwas der Speed beim Content Update, da sie eigentlich der treibende Motor sind.


----------



## theduke666 (13. Juni 2008)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Am meisten spass mach es, in Foren anderer Meinung zu sein. Das ist immer sehr belustigend wenn sich viele darüber aufregen,  das es da einen oder mehrere gibt die WOW bescheiden finden. LOL


Die meisten deiner "Argumente" beziehen sich aber nicht auf WoW, sondern auf Online-RPG allgemein.
Behaupte ich.


----------



## Rolandos (13. Juni 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Die meisten deiner "Argumente" beziehen sich aber nicht auf WoW, sondern auf Online-RPG allgemein.
> Behaupte ich.



OK, überedet. Da aber die meisten WOW spielen, andere online RPG haben nicht so viele Spieler,  ist es mehr darauf bezogen.


----------



## Draco1985 (13. Juni 2008)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='630136' date='13.06.2008, 10:13']
> "Elite Gilden" haben für den 0815 Spieler nur 2 Aufgaben. In OG mit Ihren schönen Sets rumstehen und die Entwicklung von neuem Content schneller voranzutreiben. Wenn wir keine Elite Gilden hätten, würde heute noch kein Boss in Sunwell liegen und Blizzard würde etwas stressfreier in die Zukunft schauen bezüglich neuer Content Patches. Es ist einfach so, wenn die "Elite Gilden" schwinden, verschwindet auch etwas der Speed beim Content Update, da sie eigentlich der treibende Motor sind.



So wie du das schreibst hört es sich an als wäre das etwas Negatives.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (13. Juni 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> So wie du das schreibst hört es sich an als wäre das etwas Negatives.



War so nicht beabsichtigt. Wollte nur mal ein paar Leuten etwas spaßiger beibringen dass mit dem Verschwinden der Elite Gilden, auch die Content Patches beeinflusst werden...Wer macht denn Druck dass neuer Content kommt? Der Casual Gamer der immer noch ne Gruppe für Gruul sucht oder die Elite Gilde die Sunwell auf Farm hat?

Die meisten schauen einfach nicht über den Tellerand hinaus, das ist das Hauptproblem. Aber egal....


----------



## Nershul (13. Juni 2008)

Dass sich nun neuerdings die "Elite-Gilden" in aller Öffentlichkeit auflösen ist doch nur eine ganz natürliche Entwicklung gewesen. Die Community rund um den Hype "WoW" wächst tagtäglich an und sie giert nach Informationen. Diese werden durch Portale wie buffed und viele andere mittlerweile hochprofessionell an den Mann gebracht. 
Die Tatsache selber, also das Auflösen der Gilden an sich, ist in meinen Augen schade, hat aber darüber hinaus keinen weiteren Einfluss auf meinen Spielspaß in WoW. Man könnte es höchstens noch als Indikator sehen. Für was? Naja, dass WoW bzw. Blizzard sehr lange gebraucht hat, um diesen "Elite-Gemeinschaften" neues Futter zu liefern... 

Aber ein paar Sätze zu manch Postern hier wollte ich noch loswerden:
*WoW ist ein Hobby, wie jedes andere auch!* Wer welches Hobby ausübt und wie viel Zeit er damit verbringen möchte, wie viel Aufwand er dort hineinsteckt, das bleibt doch bitte schön immer noch jedem selber überlassen oder nicht!? Wer 3x die Woche für 2-3 Stunden zum Fußballtraining geht und am Wochenende sein Spiel hat, dem wird auch nicht vorgeworfen, dass er viel zu viel Zeit in sein Hobby steckt oder!? 

Einige haben hier diesen First-Kill-Hype ziemlich scharf verurteilt, die guten alten Vorurteile mit dem Motto _"alles nur arbeitslose Versager" kam einmal mehr hoch. Ich frage mich langsam wirklich, wer dabei der tatsächlich Versager sein soll!? Diejenigen, die mit viel Herzblut, Engagement und eben auch Zeitaufwand eine objektiv betrachtet respektable Leistung abgeliefert haben, oder diejenigen, die in den Foren nur rumjammern und beleidigend werden!? Ich lasse das mal so offen im Raume stehen... Ich für meinen Teil sehe diese "Elite-Gilden" durchaus ein wenig als Messlatte und vielleicht sogar als Vorbilder im weitesten Sinne an. Sie zeigen mir als ebenfalls engagiertem Raider auf, was derzeit machbar ist, sie setzen die Grenzen, die man gerne selber gesetzt hätte oder aber sogar sprengen möchte. Dass es um die First-Kills dieser Welt eine Art Wettbewerb gibt, ist ebenfalls eine ganz natürliche Entwicklung, weil wir Menschen eben so sind! Egal in welchem Bereich, der Großteil unserer Freizeitbeschäftigung beschäftigt sich, wenn auch nur teilweise, mit dem Gedanken des Wettbewerbs! Sei es nun im Sport, im Computerberreich, Sammeln von Briefmarken oder weiss der Geier was noch... Ich wüsste nicht, was daran nun so abwertend böse sein soll, dass es ganze Stürme von Posts hervorrufen kann!? 

Wieder andere meckern tagein, tagaus über WoW. Natürlich ist dieses Spiel nicht perfekt, es hat Fehler, es hat Ecken und Kanten und es hat seine Grenzen, wie so viele andere Hobbys auch. Es ist überhaupt kein Thema, wenn einem dieses Spiel keinen Spaß mehr macht, aber ich finde es lächerlich und völlig überflüssig, wenn man aus dieser simplen Tatsache ein "ich heul mal ein bißchen rum und mecker noch was"-thread/post machen muss. Ich habe mich schon immer gefragt, was der Ersteller eines solchen Threads/Posts damit erreichen möchte!? Ist es Mitteilungsbedürfnis, die Suche nach Akzeptanz? Sind es Minderwertigkeitskomplexe? Ist es vielleicht sogar Neid anderen Spielern gegenüber? Oder wollen diese Leute den Spielern ihr Spiel mies machen? Ich weiß es nicht... Spielt halt etwas anderes, sucht euch ein neues Hobby, da draußen gibts so viele andere Möglichkeiten, aber nein ihr nutzt eure Energie und eure Zeit lieber dafür, solch sinnfreies geblubber in Foren zu verfassen... 


*Wie wäre es einfach mal, wenn man sich an WoW erfreuen könnte, ohne sich über dies oder das zu ärgern oder diesen und jenen zu "flamen"!?* Herr Gott, WoW ist ein Computerspiel, ein Hobby, eine Freizeitbeschäftigung, nicht mehr und nicht weniger... 

In diesem Sinne - Enjoy your fuckin Life! 
Caym_


----------



## Sapper13 (13. Juni 2008)

ExoHunter schrieb:


> Du sagst es ja selbst - "Na und"?
> 
> Was genau willst du nun mit dem Thread erreichen?
> 
> ...




Nein, 

er wollte nur ein bischen provozieren und die Leute die hier regelmässig reinkommen und in einer Elitegilde sind auf die Palme bringen. Nebenher versucht er dies dann noch charmant mit einem "flachen" Gleichniss zu untermalen. 

Kern seiner Aussage ist: Ich fühle mich als Gelegenheitsspieler bestätigt und es freut mich das die anderen Elitegilden sich auflösen <-- die waren immer so arogant und böse zu mir ho ho ho jetzt hab ich es euch aber gezeigt ihr bösen Elitegilden.

Ich mag eigentlich gerne Streichwurst, aber diese Teewurst mag ich nicht.

Grüsse

Sapper


----------



## Gerti (13. Juni 2008)

Wenn der FC Bayern das Handtuch wirft wird es auch nicht so egal sein... 
Gibt halt Leute, die spielen mal zum Spaß Fußball am Wochenende und die anderen trainieren fast jedentag mehrere Stunden. So ist es auch in WoW, die einen spielen mal zum Spaß zwischen durch und die anderen Spielen es halt mehrere Stunden am Tag.

Wenn andere sich zeitlassen ok, aber nur wenn man zu den ersten Gehört, bekommt man "Ruhm" und "Annerkennung", oder weiß heute wer, wer damals der 32 Mensch im All war? Nein, heute weiß man nur, dass  es Juri Gargarin war und wer kennt schon, die danach kommen?

zu dem "Na und?", warst du schonmal Gruul oder Kararandom? Zumindest ist es bei mir so, dass dann da die Leute von den "Elitegilden" mitgehen und dass dann da der 20k Life MT an Gruul steht, und nicht den Tank dranstellen muss, der gerade mal Kara getankt bekommt, was die ganze Sache direkt viel entspannter macht.


----------



## thethinker (13. Juni 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ach ja? Ich spiele Wow Auch schon seit Release und hatte davor einen Beta Account und raide nicht.
> Und ich denke schon dass es eine berechtigte Frage ist warum soviel Kram für eine Minderheit erstellt wird, während eine Mehrheit mit so tollen Sachen wie Ruf grinden abgespeist wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/signed²²²²!!

/signed@te

Edit:


Gerti schrieb:


> Wenn der FC Bayern das Handtuch wirft wird es auch nicht so egal sein...
> Gibt halt Leute, die spielen mal zum Spaß Fußball am Wochenende und die anderen trainieren fast jedentag mehrere Stunden. So ist es auch in WoW, die einen spielen mal zum Spaß zwischen durch und die anderen Spielen es halt mehrere Stunden am Tag.


Was ist das denn für ein schlechter Vergleich??? Finde jetzt keine Worte um sie Dir an den Kopf zu werfen, aber das ist der sinnloseste und schlechteste Beitrag den ich je gesehen habe, /verewigen in meiner Signatur


----------



## Maradil (13. Juni 2008)

nur eins ist sinnloser un uninteressanter als die Meldung das "Elitegilden" sterben.....DEIN POST

erst denken, dann schreiben, verschont uns doch mit euren sinnfreien Ergüßen...


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (13. Juni 2008)

Gerti schrieb:


> Wenn der FC Bayern das Handtuch wirft wird es auch nicht so egal sein...
> Gibt halt Leute, die spielen mal zum Spaß Fußball am Wochenende und die anderen trainieren fast jedentag mehrere Stunden. *So ist es auch in WoW, die einen spielen mal zum Spaß zwischen durch und die anderen Spielen es halt mehrere Stunden am Tag.
> 
> *



ähm ja.... ok. verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## D4rk-x (13. Juni 2008)

Oh man kriegt man Kopping hier im Threat...
In jedem Spiel wird man PROs haben und in jedem Spiel wird man Cassualgamer haben. Das ist einfach so. In jedem Spiel wird es Leute geben die das Spiel bis zum geht nicht mehr ausreizen können. Wer gegen die Leute hat solle auch sofort den Fernseher ausschalten und nie wieder Fußball schauen. Da gibbet auch keine gegen Argumentation den E-Sport ist schon langer Bestandteil der Gesellschaft und wird in Europa immer Populärer und ja auch WoW kann mal als E-Sport betrachten. Jedes Spiel kann man in Sportlichen Wettkämpfen austragen denn es liegt in unserer Natur zu schauen wer besser ist. 

Mal dummes Beispiel Wenn man euch beim Fußball mit 11 Mann spielen lassen würde und dem Gegner verbietet mit 11 Mann zu spielen sondern dem Sagt ---_>neee Jungs ihr spielt nur noch zu 5. weil ihr seid der anderen Mannschaft zu schwer.  Ja wo bleibt denn dann noch der Fußball? 

Genau das gleiche macht Blizzard seit Monaten mit WoW zum Leid aller Spieler die Raiden. Was habt ihr Casuals denn alles hinten rein bekommen? Arena, S-Sets, Dailys Marken Equip, Epic Gems. Ihr seid doch im reinsten Paradis und heult immer noch rum weil sich die Leute beschwerden denen WoW Kaputtgemacht wird? Wie traurig seid ihr ? Lasst uns Raidern den Riad ich Ignoreier euer pseudo PvP getue ja genauso und beschwer mich nicht das ihr mit demselben Style wie die Leuts rum rennt die sich Ihre T-Sets hart in den Raidinstanzen erarbeiten. Wisst ihr was ich machen muss um t-6 Handschuhe zu bekommen? Wie offt ich dazu nach Hjal muss um geng DKP Punkte zu erspielen um dann mal Fett auf die Handschuhe bieten zu können? S3 Handschuhe hatte ich hingegen am Tag des Release weil ich 5 Wochenlang in Deffskillung in der Arena verloren hab. So dreist überhaupt das ihr den glechen Style habt -.-
 Aber ja wir Raider und die Elite Gilden sind ja so scheiße und wir haben es ja nicht verdient und überhaupt…

 Sorry das klingt gerade bissel angesäuert, ich bins auch. Weil ich bin im nachhinein der Depp der euch Casuals durch Karah oder Hero Inis ziehe weil ihr es net gebraten bekommt vernünftiges Gruppenspiel hinzulegen oder euch zu fein seid zu Wipen! Da muss ja dann ein Tank her der Mindestens Fullepic ist und unbuffed auf 17 k lifer kommt…. 

Ich halte nur noch mein Abo bis WAR. PreOrder liegt schon hier und ich bin ehrlich froh nicht mit ansehen zu müssen wie man einen 10 Hampelmann raid auf Arthas Startet denn das ist der größte Witz den sich Blizzard überhaupt leistet.... 25 er im 10 Mann Modus. OMG! Meine Prognose? Die Todesstunde des Raidens und der größeren Gilden. Generell das komplette Gildenbild wird anders sein. Warum überhaupt noch 25er raids machen ? Dafür das das Equipt minimal besser ist? Ich bitte euch ^^ 
Von Fr. bis So. wird Arthas im 10er RND gelegt bis der Server Crasht.... OHNE MICH!
---- > WAR is Comming! Und dazu noch viele andere gute MMOS auf die man ausweichen wird.


----------



## Visssion (13. Juni 2008)

jo das stimmt schon einerseits, ich mein man bekommt wirklich alles in arsch geschoben mittlerweile, wenn ich mir das anschau wir legen kazroghal also der 3. boss in hyjal und niemand braucht die loots, da wir durch marken zeugs besser ausgestattet sind -.- das darf doch einfach nich sein sowas! 
Ich warte auch auf war meiner meinung nach is wow einfach ausgelutscht!


----------



## Akium (13. Juni 2008)

Gerti schrieb:


> Wenn der FC Bayern das Handtuch wirft wird es auch nicht so egal sein...
> Gibt halt Leute, die spielen mal zum Spaß Fußball am Wochenende und die anderen trainieren fast jedentag mehrere Stunden. So ist es auch in WoW, die einen spielen mal zum Spaß zwischen durch und die anderen Spielen es halt mehrere Stunden am Tag.
> 
> Wenn andere sich zeitlassen ok, aber nur wenn man zu den ersten Gehört, bekommt man "Ruhm" und "Annerkennung", oder weiß heute wer, wer damals der 32 Mensch im All war? Nein, heute weiß man nur, dass  es Juri Gargarin war und wer kennt schon, die danach kommen?
> ...



Naja... Den ersten Mensch im All, mit nem WoW-Firstkill zu vergleichen, zeugt schon von einigem.... 

Wenn du "entspannt" vor Gruul stehen willst, mit nem 20 K Elitegildentank,  haste höchstwahrscheinlich schon in den Todesmienen, nen 70 er gesucht, der dich da durchzieht.  Weil das, was ihr da bei Gruul betreibt, ist im Endeffekt nichts anderes als sich ziehen zu lassen... 

Vermutlich auch jemand, der nur mit full-epic Spielern nach Kara will, weils dann ja so schön entspannt ist. 


PS:@ Nershul... Jeder weiss, dass man mit 2-3 mal die Woche je 3 Stunden WoW auf keinen Fall soweit kommt in dem Game. 
Nun vergleiche High-End raiden doch nicht mit nem Fußballtraining. 
Jeder, der da was anderes behauptet, macht sich selbst was vor.
Überhaupt um in die Nähe des "Endcontents" zu kommen, sind die von dir genannten 10 Stunden die Woche ein Witz.  Das ist Fakt. 

Was nicht heissen soll, dass ich den Dauerzockern irgendwas will...  Soll jeder gestalten wie er möchte und wie es ihm Spass macht. 
Aber mit 10 Stunden WoW die Woche, reisst man mal grad gar nix.


----------



## Guibärchen (13. Juni 2008)

ExoHunter schrieb:


> Und was machst du dann mit der Bilanz?


Der TE schaut sich vorm schlafen gehen an wiviele seine tolle Meinung teilen und hofft das das Bett am morgen vor lauter freude trotzdem trocken beglieben is!



Tikume schrieb:


> Und ich denke schon dass es eine berechtigte Frage ist warum soviel Kram für eine Minderheit erstellt wird, während eine Mehrheit mit so tollen Sachen wie Ruf grinden abgespeist wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die Mehrheit bekommt T6 für hreomarken lol... ausserdem muss jeder ruf grinden >_>

Was wäre BC ohne Ilidan? da würde doch irgendwo die storry Grundlage fehlen. also dürfen jetz die Endgame Spieler nicht raiden nur weil andere nicht wollen/können ?

Es gibt keine 24/7 raider >_> 

Der Konflikt Casual vs. Endgame ist so sinnlos und unnütz, schließlich provitieren auch die raider von den casual erleichterungen (alleine schon aufs twinken gesehen) und die Casuals haben ein (auch wenn für die meisten scheinbar unnerreichbar) ein Ziel und etwas dem sie villeicht mal engegenstreben möchten. Schließlich bringen die tollsten Casual Epix mit denen man BT gehen kann nix, wenn man nur im Gasthaus sitzt :>


----------



## Gerti (13. Juni 2008)

hmm kp, wusste halt nicht genau, wie ichs schreiben sollte ^_^

Meine aber, wenn sich was "großes" auflöst, wird es immer durch die Nachrichten gehen, obs jetzt Fußball oder WoW ist. Den einen interessiert es halt und den anderen nicht. 
Vielleicht interessiert es den "24/7 Zocker", der solch einer Gilde angehört oder "Fan" einer Elite-Gilde ist mehr, als den Spieler, der ab und zu mal spielt und dem es egal ist, was die Gilden in Sunwell so machen.

@Akium

Klar, ist so ein Firstkill nichts im Gegensatz zu dem ersten Menschen im All, ist mir aber nur als Beispiel dazu eingefallen, dass man nur bekannt bleibt, wenn man der erste ist.  Wenn dir ein besseres Beispiel einfällt, so sage es mir bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich im DM level war, gab es noch keine 70er... Hab mir nur 2x oder 3x von einem RL Freund KLoster ziehen lassen. wobei dies deutlisch schwerer war, als jetzt zu 70er zeiten.

Nein, ich gehe grundsätzlich mit allen Kara, die ihre Klassse beherrschen und gut spielen können. Da ich denke in vielen Situatienen passt Skill>Equip
Jedoch möchste ich nicht unbedingt in Kara rumwipen, weshalb man schon 5er-Instanzen-Blau Equipt sein sollte und vielleicht ein paar gecraftete Items besitzt, was wie du schon gesagt hast, den run wesentlich entspannter macht.


----------



## D4rk-x (13. Juni 2008)

Akium schrieb:


> PS:@ Nershul... Jeder weiss, dass man mit 2-3 mal die Woche je 3 Stunden WoW auf keinen Fall soweit kommt in dem Game.
> Nun vergleiche High-End raiden doch nicht mit nem Fußballtraining.
> Jeder, der da was anderes behauptet, macht sich selbst was vor.
> Überhaupt um in die Nähe des "Endcontents" zu kommen, sind die von dir genannten 10 Stunden die Woche ein Witz.  Das ist Fakt.
> ...



Was du für nen falschen Mist hier ablässt. Der Vergleich ist erstens passend und zweitens raide ich auch 10-12 h die Woche,das war’s und ich raide BT also erzähl nicht so nen Mist.
Es kommt nicht auf die Stundenanzahl in der Woche an sondern auf die Regelmäßigkeit über die Wochen hinaus verteilt. Du könntest auch 1 Mal die Woche 3 Stunden raiden gehen. Solange du das jede Woche machst ist das wurscht, irgendwann stehst Du vor Illidan.... Aber Hauptsache keine Ahnung haben und seinen Senf dazu abgeben....  Einfach mal nichts schreiben wenn man keine Ahnung hat…


----------



## Aviscall (13. Juni 2008)

Is doch toll, wenn die sich auflösen. 

Können sich cross realm bei mir bewerben, dann mach ich mit denen einen Funraid auf^^

Die tauschen doch auch nur gute Spieler untereinander aus, so wie es jeder Raid macht.
Denke mal das ist der Hauptgrund warum sich einige aufgelöst haben.
Die Spieler werden jetzt nach und nach bei anderen "Großen" auftauchen.

Sollen sie doch, wollen ja alle nur ihren Spaß haben.


----------



## Thorat (13. Juni 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Da geb ich dir volkommen recht. Ich mag auch nicht dieses 7/24 Raiden/Spielen was die machen. Lieber genieße ich einen Tag in WoW und häng mal mit Freunden im BG, im Gasthaus, oder Goldhain rum, statt zu raiden oder zu farmen, weil es einfach mehr Spaß macht.



Ich stelle mir gerade vor wie spassig das doch ist, einfach mit ein paar buddys im Gasthaus rumzusitzen und zu chatten... Man, für was gibts in WoW eigentlich Highend-Instanzen? Man kann doch mit andern Leuten chatten, das macht doch mindestens 100 mal so viel spass. ....


MfG

PS: Wer die Ironie in diesem Text findet bekommt 100€!


----------



## Ilunadin (13. Juni 2008)

Die aktuelle Situation ist nicht anders als vor BC...langeweile tauchte auf...viele haben den Account stillgelegt.Alles war erreicht.

Doch dann kam der Kreuzzug und- oh wunder- die Spieler kehrten zurück.




Dieses mal kommt der Lich King und es wird wieder genauso sein wie bei BC


----------



## Maerad (13. Juni 2008)

Nihlo schrieb:


> Raiden ist nichts für Arbeitslose und Studenten. 2 Abende in der Woche raiden schafft man mit jedem Job der Welt,probierts doch mal und entdeckt den größten Spaß den man haben kann...



Ich würd mal gerne Raiden gehn, aber die meisten "Raidgilden" nehmen keine Leute auf, die nicht Inzen Farmen und entsprechend Equip haben - vor allem nicht, wenn die Leute nur wenig online sind (so 3 Tage/Wo je ca. 2-3 h).

Von der Zeit her ... Ich arbeite aktuell von 8 - 17 Uhr, dann bin ich normal so gegen 17.30-18.00 Uhr daheim, was essen, mich um Kinder und Frau kümmern, eventuell noch bisserl was arbeiten - da is nich viel mit zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nihlo schrieb:


> aber eben auch ich/wir haben uns geärgert dass man jetzt für 1x kara mehr epic-gems griegt als wir in paar Runden Hyjal,dass man etz vash und kael legen kann ohne auch nur einen boss vorher mal angetestet zu haben,dass jeder depp in grün ohne vor-q und raiderfahrung in den Tempel des alla bösesten eindringen kann,dass man mit wotlk den übelsten Gegner der bisherigen wc-geschichte, arthas zu 10t machen kann,dass man für marken t6-wertige items irgendwohin geschoben bekommt...
> Solche Sachen verärgern nicht nur die "elite-gilden" sondern auch die ganz normalen raids von nebenan mit gehobenen Durchschnitt und Erfolg. Die eben doch mehr! Wir ham grade eben den Tempel erfolgreich betreten und die ersten bosse da drin down als 2.4 kam. Sowas tut einfach weh. Alles auf was man stolz war und auf das man hingearbeitet hat,irgendwo halb weg. Den Elite-Gilden war des weniger stressig als uns,die hattn den Tempel ja schon lang clear...



IMHO sind Raids nicht geil wegen der Items/Belohnungen - sondern alleine schon, weil man ENDLICH mal knackige Gefechte hat mit Bossen die einem auch was abverlangen - die Belohnung danach wär mich schon fast egal, wenn der nur mal gelegt is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem richtet Blizzard nun das Spiel einfach auf WotLK aus - man merkt es überall. Und WENN das Addon rauskommt, wirst du auch verstehen warum.

Mit lvl 80 und Inzen-Blau-Equip aus Nordend, machste nen Gemühtlichkeitsmarsch durch aktuelle Top Schlachtzugsgeschichten. Wette mit dir, das die grünen Questbelohnungen vom neuen Addon schon sehr viel besser sind, als das, was du aktuell in Scherbenwelt als blaues Equip bekommst.

Ich erinner nur mal an die Questbelohnungen der Scherbenwelt (grad am Anfang) - da ist das meiste auch schon (viel) besser, als das was du in den inzen der alten Welt bekommst.

Ist auch z.B. klar das die meisten Quests für die Schlachtzugsinstanzen wegfallen - würdest du denn ein ewig langes Q machen für ne Instanz, die dir nichts mehr an Equip bringt und wo die Bosse so nebenher weggefegt werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch ist die Klientel von WoW älter geworden. Ich hab damals RO gezockt (gab noch kein WoW, noch LANG nicht), da hab ich damals auch so 12 h+ am Tag ingame verbracht - dann älter geworden, schule vorbei, arbeiten angefangen, freundin usw. usf. - da geht einfach die Zeit für drauf. Gleiche passiert auch mit WoW - die ganzen "alten" Hasen, die damals Zeit en mass hatten, werden nun die Prioritäten anders setzen, da fällt natürlich auch ein Großteil dessen weg, was eine Gilde damals zu der Größe gebracht hat. Der "harte Kern" schwindet.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. Juni 2008)

Also ich finde es sehr traurig wenn solche berühmten und wichtigen Gilden auflösen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit jeder Gilde weniger ist es, als wenn ein Stern am Himmel verglüht, als wenn man ein Stück meiner Seele herausreißt, als wenn ein Schatten über meine Existenz fällt.
Jeder Tod einer solchen Gilde ist ein Stückchen Tod meiner Seele.
Ein Leben ohne diese Gilden ist wie ein Leben ohne Liebe

Wie kann ich so weiterleben..wie bloß....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





P.S.: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akium (13. Juni 2008)

D4rk-x schrieb:


> Weil ich bin im nachhinein der Depp der euch Casuals durch Karah oder Hero Inis ziehe weil ihr es net gebraten bekommt vernünftiges Gruppenspiel hinzulegen oder euch zu fein seid zu Wipen! Da muss ja dann ein Tank her der Mindestens Fullepic ist und unbuffed auf 17 k lifer kommt….



Sorry.. Ich mag bezeichne mich selbst mal als Casual. Um nen vernünftiges Gruppenspiel hinzubekommen, hab ich bis heute keinen 17 K -Tank gebraucht.

Desweiteren hab ich schon oft genug erlebt, wie so manche High-End Raider, in der schnöden Hero jämmerlich versagen. 

Ausserdem, würde ich mal bitte gerne ne Erklärung haben, warum ich mein Markenequip, für welches ich round 600  Marken gebraucht habe, irgendwo rein geschoben bekommen habe ??

Vielleicht hast du ja auch deine DKP-Punkte geschoben bekommen ?... 
Ich hab meine Zeit mit 5 Kumpels in Heros verbracht, du deine mit 25 anonymen Figuren in Raids...  Wo ist da der Unterschied ? 

Und nun erzähl mir bitte nicht, dass die Spielmechanik des Tankens, in ner 25er so dermaßen stark abweicht...
Mit nem eingespielten Raid, ist es sicherlich nicht schwerer zu tanken, als laufend mit Randoms sich in Heros rumzutreiben... 

Als ob das irgendwas mit Skill zu tun hätte.. 

Jeder soll das Spiel spielen wie er mag... Aber dieses überhebliche elitäre Gelaber, der "17k - Fraktion" kann man wirklich nur belächeln. 
Die fühlen sich nur ihres Exclusivstatuses beraubt, und stellen nun fest, dass sie sich monatelang irgendwelchen Raidterminen untergeordnet haben, sich DKP-Systemen und der raiddisziplin gefügt haben, nun T6 komplett haben, kein Spass mehr im Game haben, und mit ihrem T6 da stehen, wofür sich keiner so wirklich interessiert...  Spass kann ich haben, grün und blau equippet... 
Wer das nicht erkannt hat, dass es in Wirklichkeit nur darum geht, und Contentgeil/Itemgeil seine Zeit verschwendet hat, soll mal nüchtern in den Spiegel schauen, bevor er über Casuals herzieht.


----------



## Visssion (13. Juni 2008)

ähm ja du kannst nich verallgemeinern wieso sich die gilden auflösen, manche lösen sich z.b. auch nur auf, weil es intern einfach nicht mehr passt oder weil es andere probleme gibt. Naja lassen wir das mal sein, jeder kann im grunde raiden, wie schon gesagt ich tu das auch und bin schon ziemlich weit im content. Wir raiden halt dafür nur 2 mal in der woche (von 20 - 23 Uhr) das müsste ja wohl für wirklich JEDEN machbar sein, da könnt ihr mir erzählen was ihr wollt ich glaub euch net das ihr in der woche keine 6 stunden zeit für das spiel findet!


----------



## Ascentpala (13. Juni 2008)

Das Leben ist hart ungerecht, da gibt es tatsächlich Leute die wären bereit an 1-2 Abenden die Woche (natürlich nicht jede Woche) einen Eliteraid mit Ihrer erfrischenden, nicht von Raiderfahrung verblendeten Spielweise zu bereichern...und diese Gilden lehnen ab. Hey Du hast sicher auch ein Girokonto, geh doch mal zur Deutschen Bank und frag ob Du da arbeiten kannst.

Das sich Gilden auflösen ist egal, soweit stimme ich Einigen hier zu, aber das gewhine und runtergemache von Leuten die besser zocken können ist zum kotzen. 
Und lasst es euch gesagt sein das "besser zocken" liegt nicht am Gear das ist Erfahrung und Training. Leute die Sunwell raiden würden auch mit grünequippten Twinks Kara schneller machen als Gelegenheitsspieler mit Badgesepics.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. Juni 2008)

D4rk-x schrieb:


> Sorry das klingt gerade bissel angesäuert, ich bins auch. Weil ich bin im nachhinein der Depp der euch Casuals durch Karah oder Hero Inis ziehe weil ihr es net gebraten bekommt vernünftiges Gruppenspiel hinzulegen oder euch zu fein seid zu Wipen! Da muss ja dann ein Tank her der Mindestens Fullepic ist und unbuffed auf 17 k lifer kommt….



Ganz ehrlich, von mir aus kannst 21k unbuffed haben und komplett legendär equipped sein.

Ich gehe als Casual in Hero Innies natürlich auch um wegen Marken und Equipp, aber im wesentliche um Spaß zusammen mit meinen Mitstreitern zu haben. 
Und mit jemandem wie dir rechne ich mit allem, aber nicht mit Spaß.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bighawk1974 (13. Juni 2008)

Ich frage mich allmählich was aus WoW geworden ist. Es ist schade was hier zur Zeit abgeht. Die Profigamer beschimpfen die Gelegenheitspieler und umgekehrt. Da stellt sich die Frage was soll das? Das Ergebnis wird sein das die guten Spieler da schließe ich mal die Profi und Gelegenheitsspieler mit ein, dass Spiel wechseln werden oder auch aufhören.

Das die Elite Gilden sterben liegt auch daran, dass sie nur leute bekommen die nur am meckern sind, ergo sie finden keinen Nachwuchs mehr. Die Elitegilden insofern wichtig, weil sie ja stänig die Taktiken zuverfügung stellen die die anderen Raids ja auch brauchen. 


Und noch was, wo es mir langsam aber echt gegen den Strich geht. Man bemängelt immer das manche in die Heroic Inis gehen um sich die Marken zu holen. Wer auf Raids geht bekommt die Marken auch und es kann mir keiner erzählen, wenn er genug Marken beisammen hat sich nicht ein Teil für die Marken geholt hat. Und die nicht in den Raids gehen brauchen auch eine gewisse Zeit bis sie die Marken zusammen gesammelt hat. Also es muss auch ein relativer Zeit aufwand betrieben werden um diese Marken zubekommen.

Wie gesagt die Community macht sich das Leben schwerer als es sein müßte und letzten Endes macht es dann auch das Spiel kaputt. Nicht für alles ist Blizz verantwortlich. Es liegt auch an der Community was aus WoW wird.


----------



## Sarcz (13. Juni 2008)

Manchen Leuten würde mehr *Toleranz * und ein modernes Denken wirklich gut tun!

Das Betrifft einerseits solche, die quasi dazu aufforder eine bestimmte Zielgruppe zu diskriminieren:


Keleron schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, die leute die etwas länger WoW spielen zu flamen, *sonder diejenigen, die um JEDEN Preis die ersten sein müssen, die Boss x und Boss y als erstes Legen müssen*. wennman irgendwann die top inzen Farmt, dann wird einem das spiel irgendwan langweilig (ist fast so wie wennman wochenlang nur immer hochgezogen wird) mein tip: wiedermal normale quests machen und sich nicht um raids küümmern hilft wunder (wie z.b. bei einigen freunden von mir) villeicht kann es ja n ziel sein, alte quests wieder neu zu erleben oder sowas


 
Solche: die pseudo tipps abgibt, was Spass macht, was nicht und dabei völlig vergessen das jeder Mensch andere Interessen hat.



> Da geb ich dir volkommen recht. Ich mag auch nicht dieses 7/24 Raiden/Spielen was die machen. Lieber genieße ich einen Tag in WoW und häng mal mit Freunden im BG, im Gasthaus, oder Goldhain rum, statt zu raiden oder zu farmen, weil es einfach mehr Spaß macht.



Selbstverständlich gibt es auch die - ich sag mal - betroffenen Leute die auch nicht grad gut reagieren:


> Weil ich bin im nachhinein der Depp der euch Casuals durch Karah oder Hero Inis ziehe weil ihr es net gebraten bekommt vernünftiges Gruppenspiel hinzulegen oder euch zu fein seid zu Wipen! Da muss ja dann ein Tank her der Mindestens Fullepic ist und unbuffed auf 17 k lifer kommt….


....und mit solchen Vorwürfen das ganze unnötig Anheizen.


----------



## youngceaser (13. Juni 2008)

ich finde aber das es wichtig ist das es elite gilden gibt sie setzten die maßstäbe und das is auch gut so


----------



## barbarella (13. Juni 2008)

eure sorgen möchte ich mal haben ... dann dürfte ich der glücklichste mensch der welt sein.... 

wer nimmt denn schon bitte grün equipte leute mit in einen raid? selbst nach kara nicht.. und wenns trotzdem gemacht wird... selbst schuld... 

was interessiert mich überhaupt welches equip andere spieler haben? es interessiert mich nur insoweit dass es gut genug für einen raid ist ... und wenn der spieler sich dieses equip durch ziehen besorgt hat und nicht spielen kann dann fliegt er halt und wird nicht mehr mitgenommen... 

so what? *schulterzuck*


----------



## Nekramcruun (13. Juni 2008)

praxisplaner schrieb:


> Ich kann einen guten Wein langsam trinken und jeden Schluck genießen, oder ihn mir "auf ex hinter die Binde" kippen. In beiden Fällen wird die Flasche leer nur ersteres kann ich länger tun und macht mehr Spass.




wein kann man geniessen? das wusste ich gar nicht ich geniess lieber bier^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber spass beiseite mir ist es relativ egal was elite gilden machen ich denke wenn die sich auflösen werden sie schon ihre gründe haben und daß so ein wirbel drum gemacht wird kann ich nicht richtig nachvollziehen.

auf der anderen seite wär es schade wenn die sich alle auflösen würden aber ich denke das wird nicht passieren und daher ist es mir egal.


----------



## D4rk-x (13. Juni 2008)

Akium schrieb:


> Sorry.. Ich mag bezeichne mich selbst mal als Casual. Um nen vernünftiges Gruppenspiel hinzubekommen, hab ich bis heute keinen 17 K -Tank gebraucht.
> 
> Desweiteren hab ich schon oft genug erlebt, wie so manche High-End Raider, in der schnöden Hero jämmerlich versagen.
> 
> ...




Schön das der Herr genau den Punkten ausweicht wo ich ihn zitiert habe, wohl keine Passende Antwort parat. Btw.: Ich kenne in jeder Ini jeden Mob fast schon per Vornamen ich habe als Deff Tank gelevelt und ich habe jeder Hero ini Schon mit voll Blauen Equip getankt ich hab mir jedes Epic erarbeitet. Das was Du da vom Stapel lässt ist einfach nur deine Verärgerung darüber das du a) nie irgend wo wirklich untergekommen bist b) die Zeit dazu nicht hattest oder c) die oben von dir genannte selbst diziplin fehlt. 
Du bist wie die tollen Public Spieler in CS, kaum ist jemand besser wird er geflammt und als Cheater betituliert.  

Du kriegst die marken Items deswegen hinten reingeschoben weil du dafür nur Stumpf jeden Tag einmal Bollwerk auf Hero machen musst. Das ist keine Kunst. Sicher dauert bissel bis man dann 100 Marken kommt… man hat aber nach nem Monat ein Item welches einem aus BT oder Hyjal gleich kommt. Equip was so gut ist das Du es eigentlich NIE sehen würdest oder Brauchen würdest. 5 mal Bollwerk und Du hast nen Epic Gem . HALLO nen EPIC GEM weißt du wie lange DU sonnst dafür gefarmt hast? Ja richtig das geht dir ja  sonnst wo vorbei  hats es ja verdient weil du casual bist.... oh man

Ja meine DKP Punkte habe ich auch hinten rein bekommen weil ich 4 mal die Woche für ca. 3 Stunden raiden gehe, pro raid 350 gold auf den kopf knalle und in der zeit locker, weils ja sooooo einfach ist, 10 andere Sachen neben bei mache. Raiden ist ja so easy ^^ Warum schaffen wir es denn nicht direkt ab? Blizzard wie konntest Du nur Raidinis ins spiel einbauen? 

Schön das Du auch dadrüber urteilen kannst das Tanken nichts mit Skill zu tun hat. Man merkt richtig das DU absolut keine Ahnung hast wovon du redest. 
Spätestens in Hyjal musst JEDER seine Klasse spielen können sonnst kommt du nicht mal bis zum erstes Boss aber ich glaub den werde Leute wie du eh nicht sehen... moment sorry Blizzard baut ja extra für Leute wie dich nen 10er Modus ein… dann mal HF dabei....  Oh man Menschen wie dich sind der Grund warum tolle spiele wie wow den Bach runter gehen.

Ja auch gehen wir raiden um leuten wie dir unser schönes T6 Equip unter die Nase zu halten damit du genau in solchen Foren, wie hier, son Schwachsinn abgeben kannst. Ich glaub du solltest deine Standpunkte noch mal von oben bis unten überdenken -.- 
Wenn du nicht raiden willst was willst du mit Epic Gems und den t6 like Equip ? NA du willst es haben weil du auch mal so toll Equip rumlaufen willst wie die Leute die du hier ach so verachtest, zumindest macht es den Anschein as du es tust....   


Spass kann ich haben, grün und blau equippet... &#61664; Sich dann aber freuen wenn es T6 Like Equip für Marken gibt ^^ 



 Edit: 

Und da ich es gerade noch gelesen habe: Sicher holen wir uns auch die Teile für Marken, wir würden auch nicht mehr im Raid mitgenommene werdne wenn wir uns nicht bemühen würden uns das Equip von dort so schnell wie möglich zu holen um den Raid zu verbessern, darum geht es aber nicht es geht nur darum das ein Casual der Spaß an WoW, hat weil er eben andere Sachen macht als raiden, mit Equip rumläuft was er sich nicht wirklich sauer verdient hat. Wie gesagt ich kann auch einen Monat und 3 Tage Bollwerk Hero gehen und habe auch meine T6 like Epic Tankrüstung. Dazu 5 mal Bollwerk hinter her und ich setz nen Epic Sockel rein. Wisst ihr wie viel Aufwand das sonnt für ne Raidgilde war?  Karah, Gruul Maggy, SSC, TK und dann kommt erst Hyjal das sind 5 Raidinstanzen in denn sich 25 Mann erst mal equippen müssen die sie Wochenlang durchgespielt haben Wenn nicht sogar Monate.  Zeit wurde investiert und keine Ahnung noch was gemacht um dann in Hyjal stehen zu dürfen. Und in Hyjal müssen erstmal Bosse gelegt werden bevor da erstmal so was droppt -.- 

Darum geht’s doch! Die Relationen stimmen  nicht mehr… Um was anderes geht es doch nicht. Meint ihr denn ernsthaft man würde euch die Epics net gönnen? Klar dürft ihr alle Epic haben. In Hero Inis Droppen Epics In Karah Gruul und Maggy Droppen Epics alles Riadinstanzen in denen der Casual ohne Probleme vorwärts kommt.  PvP hat auch Epics… Aber 34-mal Bollwerk gehen was man selbst in ner Blauequipten Gruppe relative schnell durchhat um einen gegenstand zu erhalten der den Wert eines T6 Gegenstandes hat liegt außerhalb jeglicher Relation.
Das ist so als ob Blizzard nen Cheat eingebaut hätte um das Spiel einfacher zu machen.  
Du kannst keinem nen Ferrari vor die Türstellen der eben nicht die entsprechende Leistung dafür gebracht hat und das ist der Wahre Grund um diese bescheuerten Diskussion…


----------



## trigg3r (13. Juni 2008)

D4rk-x schrieb:


> Das ist so als ob Blizzard nen Cheat eingebaut hätte um das Spiel einfacher zu machen.
> Du kannst keinem nen Ferrari vor die Türstellen der eben nicht die entsprechende Leistung dafür gebracht hat und das ist der Wahre Grund um diese bescheuerten Diskussion…



u failed


----------



## Siltan (13. Juni 2008)

ich denke mir auch immer "ja und?"

aber es gibt bestimmt leute die sowas total schreklich finden "oh nein, meine vorbild-gilde hat sich aufgelöst"

pff, mir ist das egal wenn die aussterben, ich werd weiter wow spielen und vielleicht mal was anderes ausprobiern, aber: ein spiel reicht doch, wenn mans langsam angeht, hat man auch spass dran


----------



## Tja (13. Juni 2008)

@ D4k-x:

Guter Beitrag aber vollkommen sinnlos mit einigen zu diskutieren. Du musst bedenken, die Meisten kennen nichts außer Wow und es sind daher gewöhnt, alles hinterhergeworfen zu bekommen. In Ultima Online, Everquest 1 & Co. wäre diese Art von Spielern nach 3 - 4 Wochen von selbst gegangen. 

Die sog. "Spaßspieler" wollen halt rumgammeln und sich über alle aufregen, welche die Fähigkeit mitbringen, in ihrem virtuellen Hobby etwas zu erreichen. Auf den gern gehörten Satz "ich spiele zum Spaß´" kannst Du getrost pfeifen, denn wie Du siehst, geht es denen genauso um die Items, nur wollen sie diese eben auf dem einfachen "ich heule - also gebt mir"-Weg bekommen. 

Persönlich glaube ich, dass sich so viele Elitegilden auflösen, weil Blizzard einfach nichts mehr für sie tut und die Items verglichen mit den Heroicmarken in keinem Verhältnis zum Aufwand stehen. Hinzu kommt dann auch noch, dass man mit dem Lichkönig wieder den Itemwipe starten wird - nicht die besten Voraussetzungen, um motiviert zu bleiben.

Ob Blizzard umdenkt, weiß keiner, aber sie sollten sich schon darüber im Klaren sein, was sie an Gilden wie Nihilum & Co. haben. Wenn Gilden wie Forte, DnT, Iluminati & Risen hinschmeißen, sollten bei den Raidentwicklern einige Alarmglocken läuten.



> Wie gesagt die Community macht sich das Leben schwerer als es sein müßte und letzten Endes macht es dann auch das Spiel kaputt. Nicht für alles ist Blizz verantwortlich. Es liegt auch an der Community was aus WoW wird.



Daran ist Blizzard aber indirekt beteiligt. Dadurch dass in Wow zu viel solo machbar ist, verkommt das Gruppenspiel und somit die Community. Im offiziellen Forum fragte vor etlichen Monaten mal jemand, ob man SSC nicht schwieriger machen könnte, danach brach der nächste Kampf aus. Finde sowas unnötig, aber die Haltung einiger Neider (das sind im Prinzip keine Spieler), geht mir extrem gegen den Zeiger. 

Früher gab es sowas nicht, aber so lange die Spiele immer anspruchsloser werden, wird sich das Rad nicht mehr zurückdrehen lassen leider.


----------



## trigg3r (13. Juni 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Die sog. "Spaßspieler" wollen halt rumgammeln und sich über alle aufregen, welche die Fähigkeit mitbringen, in ihrem virtuellen Hobby etwas zu erreichen.



fähigkeit=zeit?!

wie lächerlich


----------



## Oimdudla (13. Juni 2008)

na und?
lass sie doch!
solang es ihnen spaß macht is nix dran auszusetzen, die werden ja nicht gezwungen so zu raiden o.O


----------



## BunnyBunny (13. Juni 2008)

WoW ist für mich kein Beruf und keine Sache die meinen Tagesablauf genau bestimmt wann ich was mache.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (13. Juni 2008)

Um mal wieder btt zu führen :

Wayne? Ne Gilde die ich nicht kenne Löst sich auf? Ok , hf dabei , mir schnuppe!

war da nichtmal was von Mario Barth - Manner sind Primitiv aber Glücklich? 

,, Elitegilden * BÄÄÄM* WEG! ,,   
,, hey kennste noch Gilde XY,,? 
,, Wen?,,

nuff said


----------



## XellDinch (13. Juni 2008)

Wie gesagt es interressiert keinen.

Aber es ist wie mit Promi News: Keinen Interessiert es aber alle wissen Bescheid, und seid doch mal ehrlich ohne sone Probleme hätte die BuffedRedaktion auch manchmal nichts zutun und das gönne ich ihnen nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße


----------



## Castro (13. Juni 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Sinnfreies Thema.
> 
> Eines würde mich dann aber doch mal interessieren (betrifft die ach so chilligen Spieler):
> 
> ...


Ich finde da reimst du dir was zusammen...


----------



## Exo1337 (13. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier werd ich dass dann ma reinwerfen


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (13. Juni 2008)

justblue schrieb:


> Für mich ist es tatsächlich "Entspannung", wenn ich nach einem Arbeitstag um 18 Uhr daheim den PC aufdrehe und bei einem Raid mitmache. Für andere mag es Entspannung sein, sich irgendwo zuzusaufen oder in verqualmten Lokalen abzuhängen, das kann jeder selbst bestimmen. Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum das eine besser sein soll als das andere.
> 
> WoW-Raids sind eine Art virtueller Mannschaftssport. Ich finde es einfach faszinierend, wie relativ viele Spieler sich koordinieren müssen, um ein Ziel zu erreichen. Ich mag es, den Progress zu erkennen und durch theoretische Überlegungen Fortschritte in der Praxis zu machen. Um den Endcontent zu sehen, muss man relativ viel Zeit in WoW verbringen. Wer dazu nicht bereit ist, der muss eben mit kleineren Erfolgen zufrieden sein. Spaß kann man so oder so haben.
> 
> ...




Ich muss das leider einmal komplett quoten da Du mir wirklich aus der Seele sprichst ! 

Also erstmal ein dickes /SIGN von mir. 

Ich würd sonst noch  gerne sagen das ich mir mehr Toleranz in Azeroth wünschen würde. Das die Spieler das machen woran sie Spass haben und nich wie es hier den Schein erweckt nur auf andere Schaun und schimpfen wie schlecht es ihnen geht -.- 

Schaut nicht auf andere ,macht das woran Ihr Freude habt und Ihr werdet sehen WoW ist gleich nochmal 5 Nummern besser.

lg Ruffy


----------



## OldboyX (13. Juni 2008)

> Vielleicht hast du ja auch deine DKP-Punkte geschoben bekommen ?...
> Ich hab meine Zeit mit 5 Kumpels in Heros verbracht, du deine mit 25 anonymen Figuren in Raids... Wo ist da der Unterschied ?
> 
> Und nun erzähl mir bitte nicht, dass die Spielmechanik des Tankens, in ner 25er so dermaßen stark abweicht...
> Mit nem eingespielten Raid, ist es sicherlich nicht schwerer zu tanken, als laufend mit Randoms sich in Heros rumzutreiben...



Ob man lieber Heroic Inis macht oder lieber raidet ist eine Geschmacksfrage, aber zu behaupten es sei dasselbe zeugt von Naivität, mangelnder Erfahrung oder einfach Ignoranz nicht nur in Bezug auf WoW sondern auch auf das echte Leben. Schlicht und einfach: Je größer die Gruppe, desto komplexer werden Organisation, Leitung, soziale Aspekte, Termine, usw. Diesen Aspekt kann man nicht ignorieren und der besteht in jeder Lebenslage. 

Speziell in WoW kommt erschwerend noch hinzu, dass Raidencounter ungleich schwieriger gestaltet sind als Gruppenencounter. Niemand kann ernsthaft behaupten Kaelthas sei gleich oder ähnlich komplex wie beispielsweise der Endboss vom Schattenlaby.

Wie und ob der Mehraufwand, den "Raiden" im Vergleich zu "5er Inis" bringt, nun belohnt werden soll sei dahingestellt und wird sowieso von Blizzard entschieden. Jedoch steht es außer Zweifel, dass Raiden einen größeren Aufwand darstellt und ebenso steht es außer Zweifel, dass es in der Natur des Menschen (zumindest einer sehr großen Mehrheit) liegt bei zwei Möglichkeiten mit demselben Ergebnis die einfachere zu wählen. Erlangt man durch Raiden und 5er Heroics die identischen Belohnungen (in WoW primär Items, kann aber alles sein) ist es einfach nicht mehr sinnig überhaupt zu raiden. Die wenigsten Leute waschen alles per Hand (just for the experience) wenn sie doch dasselbe Ergebnis mit einer Waschmaschine erzielen können.

Wird raiden konsequent von den Entwicklern "unattraktiv" gestaltet werden viele "Raider" aufhören und/oder das Spiel wechseln. Ob dies nun ein essentieller Anteil der Spielerbasis von WoW ist und ob sich das wirtschaftlich massiv negativ für Blizzard auswirkt, weiss wohl Blizzard selbst am besten. Vielleicht ist es eine simple Profitrechnung. Neue Raidinstanzen bedeuten sicherlich einiges mehr an Entwicklungskosten als ein paar neue Quests und Heroicmarken-Items zu integrieren. Von daher geht die Kosten-Nutzen Rechnung um die Top 5% der Gilden im Spiel zu halten vielleicht einfach nicht auf.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. Juni 2008)

hmmm, mehrfach wird behauptet, dass wir "Spaßspieler" (ich nehm das mal als Kompliment, alle nicht-"Spaßspieler" sind mir da eher suspekt) etwas fordern oder wollen??

Ich hab bisher noch gar nix gefordert oder gewollt.
Blizz hat es mir ganz freiwillig und ohne dass ich in irgendeiner Art Kontakt mit diesen Damen und Herren getreten wäre, ermöglicht, für 100 Marken gutes Equipp zu bekommen.
Und ich sage: "Danke Senore, nehm ich doch gerne, muchos grazias"

Das die Nichtspaßspieler, wie z.B. D4rk-x, nun eine ungesund grüngelbe Gesichtfarbe bekommen, ist mir herzlich egal. (Ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen freuts mich sogar)

Meine Zielsetzung und mein Verständnis dieses Spieles und die von D4rk-x  sind so grundverschieden, dass wir ohnehin niemals freudig zusammenspielen könnten.


----------



## Magic! (13. Juni 2008)

Thí schrieb:


> Raiden zu gehn heisst doch nicht gleich das man nicht "Frei" spielen kann. Es läuft nicht überall so wie bei den Namenhaften Gilden dieser Welt. Ob Fun,- Raid, oder PvP-Gilde, jede macht mal ne Krise durch. Die einen rappeln sich wieder auf, die anderen eben nicht und gehn auseinander, was solls. Nichts hält ewig!


 zu dem mit der krise da haste recht wir sind auch auseinandergebrochen weil der raidleader plötlich weg war aber mit dem neuen addon gehen wir alle wieder in die gilde und es gibt halt neuen raidleader ..... nur vor der erweiterung wolllten wir nicht mehr damit anfangen.... zu viel arbeit


----------



## DreiHaare (13. Juni 2008)

D4rk-x schrieb:


> Ich halte nur noch mein Abo bis WAR. PreOrder liegt schon hier und ich bin ehrlich froh nicht mit ansehen zu müssen wie man einen 10 Hampelmann raid auf Arthas Startet denn das ist der größte Witz den sich Blizzard überhaupt leistet.... 25 er im 10 Mann Modus. OMG! Meine Prognose? Die Todesstunde des Raidens und der größeren Gilden.



Ich bin nicht auch nicht traurig über die Tatsache, dass du WoW verlassen wirst. Es ist wie mit dem Ende der großen Gilden...es juckt mich absolut nicht.

Schüsskes


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. Juni 2008)

Elkiller schrieb:


> du bist nen einsamer .....



hab dich mal reportet


----------



## DreiHaare (13. Juni 2008)

Elkiller schrieb:


> du bist nen einsamer kacknoob ....wenn du in ner elite gilden sein würdest, würdest du keinen solchen bullshit labern ka...ein game zocken ohne was zu erreichen da kann ich mir auch gleich die ..... ans tischeck hauen!...



Auf Leute wie dich verzichten wir bei WoW doch gerne.
Wenn alle Änderungen WoW´s nur den Sinn hätten, dass sie dadurch Leute wie dich fern halten, wäre doch schon viel erreicht.


----------



## Mirdoìl (13. Juni 2008)

Es is doch eingentlich nur ein Spiel... besser man kanns genießen als das man ständig seinen "Terminen" hinterherrennen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (13. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> hmmm, mehrfach wird behauptet, dass wir "Spaßspieler" (ich nehm das mal als Kompliment, alle nicht-"Spaßspieler" sind mir da eher suspekt) etwas fordern oder wollen??
> 
> Ich hab bisher noch gar nix gefordert oder gewollt.
> Blizz hat es mir ganz freiwillig und ohne dass ich in irgendeiner Art Kontakt mit diesen Damen und Herren getreten wäre, ermöglicht, für 100 Marken gutes Equipp zu bekommen.
> ...



Dass du nichts gefordert hast mag ja sein (und ist löblich).

Ich hab aber auch (sowohl hier als auch im offiziellen Forum) mehr als genug Leute gehört, die sich darüber beschwert haben, wie zeitaufwendig das Raiden doch ist und solchen Müll. Gefordert wird also ständig, selbst in diesem Thread findet man ja Kommentare à la "Diese Hardcore-Raider sind doch alle Nerds ohne Reallife!", was sich auch sehr gut als "Ich flame alle die mehr zustande bekommen als ich!" lesen lässt - purer Neid, nichts weiter. 

Genauso Statements wie "Diese Sch... Poser die in OG mit ihrem T6 angeben!" - ebenfalls nur aus Neid gewachsen.

Wenn sowas im amerikanischen Forum steht (dessen Mods wenigstens Kontakt zu den Entwicklern haben), was meinst du was dann passiert?


----------



## praxisplaner (13. Juni 2008)

So, nach einer gewissen Pause melde ich mich mal wieder zu Wort.

Zuerst möchte ich etwas zu meinem Anfangsbeitrag erläutern: Der Grund dieses Beitrags ist, dass ich das Gefühl habe, dass durch die vielen Berichte über das E-Gildensterben der Eindruck verstärkt wird, WoW wäre ein schlechtes Spiel, oder WoW versus Bilzzard würde die "Puste" ausgehen. Das empfinde ich als Gelegenheitsspieler aber nicht so - mir gefällt WoW, ich habe längst noch nicht alles durchgespielt. Mich stören die Hardcorezocker die durchs Spiel rushen und dann meckern es gäbe keinen Content mehr. Ansonsten stören mich weder Elitegilden noch Hardcorezocker, die können doch spielen wie sie wollen - sollten sich aber nicht als das Maß aller Dinge in WoW sehen. Wegen mir als Elite (aber Eliten sind Minderheiten - überall). 

Im Übrigen finde ich viele auch kontroverse Beiträge sehr interessant. Die "sportlichen" Aspekte kann ich nachvollziehen - es ist auch nicht so, dass ich "rumgammle" wenn ich online bin - auch ich suche Herausforderung  und Verbesserung meines Chars - aber zum Leistungssport mach ich es nicht ;-)

Ich finde WoW ist ein gutes Spiel - es wird nicht schlechter nur weil sich Elitegilden auflösen (Kernaussage meine Eingangsbeitrags ;-) )


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. Juni 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Dass du nichts gefordert hast mag ja sein (und ist löblich).
> 
> Ich hab aber auch (sowohl hier als auch im offiziellen Forum) mehr als genug Leute gehört, die sich darüber beschwert haben, wie zeitaufwendig das Raiden doch ist und solchen Müll. Gefordert wird also ständig, selbst in diesem Thread findet man ja Kommentare à la "Diese Hardcore-Raider sind doch alle Nerds ohne Reallife!", was sich auch sehr gut als "Ich flame alle die mehr zustande bekommen als ich!" lesen lässt - purer Neid, nichts weiter.
> 
> ...



Hmm du scheinst ja vernünftig diskutieren zu können.
Vllt bekomme ich ja von dir eine Antwort. Ich zitiere mal justblue der meiner Ansicht nach was sinnvolles geschrieben hat.



justblue schrieb:


> Wenn der Casual Gamer XY leicht Items bekommt, die annähernd an meine herankommen, die ich durch wochenlanges Wipen in Instanzen erspielt habe, dann juckt mich das nicht die Bohne. Warum auch? Habe ich dadurch weniger Spielspaß? Nimmt mir der Spieler XY, der Null Erfahrung in den höheren Instanzen hat, meinen Raidplatz weg? Nein. Das einzige, was jetzt wegfällt, ist das Posen auf irgendwelchen belebten Plätzen. Seht her, was für tolles Gear ich habe! Bewundert mich! Es ist wahr: Für wen dieses Posen der Anreiz zum Spielen ist, der hat immer schlechtere Karten.



Ich finde das logisch was er sagt. Für mich ist der einzige Grund den ich mir vorstellen kann, warum sich jemand dafür interessiert, was für Equipp jemand anders wie bekommen hat, der, dass man nicht einzigartig oder bewundernswert ist. 
Wenn ich mich irre nenne mir einen anderen Grund, mir fällt keiner ein??


----------



## Liljana (13. Juni 2008)

Rolandos schrieb:


> In einem so langweiligen, dummen Spiel wie WOW, ist es kein Wunder das sich die Gilden auflösen, ob Elite oder nicht. Mir ist es mehr als unverständlich das viele Spieler WOW schon seit Jahren spielen, raiden, farmen, zur Abwechselung raiden, farmen und daran auch noch spass haben, immer wieder die selben Instanzen ab zu arbeiten, und die selben Bosse umzulegen wegen einer sau blöden Marke um damit dann ein lila Teilchen zu ergattern . Hat Pisa doch recht, das die Bevölkerung immer mehr verblödet, das sie immer weniger in der Lage sind Anspruchvollere Dinge zu tun.
> Communtiy, LOL, gibt es denn nur bei den WOW Spielern eine Kommunikation, gibt es keine Schulfreunde, Vereinskollegen oder Arbeitskollegen und andere Freunde mit denen man sich unterhalten, etwas unternehmen kann.
> Ich glaube eher das die meisten WOW Spieler, besonders die die sich zur Elite zählen, ein fach nur zu faul sind, ihren Allerwertesten mal in Bewegung zu setzen.
> Ich behaupt einfach, das die Mehrzahl der WOW Zocker einfach nicht in der Lage sind, ihr Reallive zu meistern und sich deshalb in WOW flüchten. Ihre Chars dann so schnell wie möglich aufmotzen um zumindest in WOW angeben zu können.  Auch habe ich das Gefühl, das sich die meisten Gildenmeister oder Gruppenführer, sich als kleine Götter aufführen, weil sie in RL nichts sagen dürfen, zu sagen haben.
> ...



Jaja nur weil dir das Spiel nicht gefällt ist es gleich ein langweiliges, dummes Spiel und die meisten die es spielen sind für dich Reallife looser 
ich glaub du bist als Baby mal vom Wickeltisch gefallen oder so


----------



## VollAssiToni (13. Juni 2008)

Wo wird denn die Meinung verbreitet WoW sei ein schlechtes Spiel?
Die Elite-Gilden lösen sich doch nicht nur auf weil es nichts neues mehr gibts. In dieser Zeit drehen sie einfach mal einen Gang runter und raiden nur noch 2-3 mal die Woche.
Meiner Meinung nach liegt der Grund des Auflösens an zu wenig gutem Nachwuchs.


----------



## Draco1985 (13. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hmm du scheinst ja vernünftig diskutieren zu können.
> Vllt bekomme ich ja von dir eine Antwort. Ich zitiere mal justblue der meiner Ansicht nach was sinnvolles geschrieben hat.
> 
> Ich finde das logisch was er sagt. Für mich ist der einzige Grund den ich mir vorstellen kann, warum sich jemand dafür interessiert, was für Equipp jemand anders wie bekommen hat, der, dass man nicht einzigartig oder bewundernswert ist.
> Wenn ich mich irre nenne mir einen anderen Grund, mir fällt keiner ein??



Ich kann dir sogar zwei Gründe nennen:

Den ersten hast du im Grunde sogar mit zitiert und auch noch hervorgehoben. Der Satz, den man des öfteren von selbsternannten Casuals zu hören bekommt, nämlich dass sie sich neidisch auf Spieler mit besserer Ausrüstung sind (und wie immer an dieser Stelle folgt hier - nur um das ganze ins richtige Licht zu rücken - meine Anmerkung dass ich kein Hardcore-Raider bin und auch nie sein werde, meine Argumentation also nicht darauf beruht dass ich verächtlich auf Casuals herabblicke - ich bin ja selbst einer).

Es ist also falsch bei der Equip-Frage bei den Hardcore-Spielern anzusetzen. Casuals haben lange genug geheult, bis sie lila Zucker in den Allerwertesten geblasen bekamen - und zwar mit Orkanstärke. Es wurde generft und generft, Marken als Workaround für das reguläre Dropsystem eingeführt, PvP-Sets auf dem Niveau der besten Raidsets geschaffen, 40-Mann-Raids gestrichen und so weiter und so fort.

Warum war das falsch? Nunja, EIN Symptom ist dass jetzt für Instanzen wie Kara (oder teilweise auch Heroics) schon Voll-epische Ausstattung gefordert wird - eigentlich paradox, denn erstens dienen ja eigentlich diese Instanzen dazu, sich diese Ausrüstung erst zu sichern und zweitens haben sie ja früher auch Leute OHNE epischen Kram geschafft (einige sogar deutlich besser als Fullepic-Heroicgänger heutzutage, muss ich schadenfroh anmerken). Diese Arroganz wirkt sich negativ auf das Zusammenspiel aus, weswegen dieser Kritikpunkt bei mir ähnlich hoch rangiert wie fehlende Möglichkeiten zur Gruppensuche. Es ist ein Punkt, an dem der Spielentwickler das Spielklima verschlechtert hat.

Grund zwei ist eine Aussage von Blizzard, dass die "Farbe" eines Gegenstands nicht zwingend von den Stats oder der Qualität allgemein abhängt, sondern von seiner Seltenheit. Und Hand aufs Herz, mittlerweile ist episches Equip so weit verbreitet, dass diese Aussage rückblickend etwas lächerlich wirkt.

Womit wir beim eigentlich Thema wären: Mangelnde Konsequenz seitens der Entwickler. Mittlerweile lässt sich Blizzard seine Linie von den Spielern diktieren, wie schon gesagt, so geschehen zum Beispiel bei den ganzen Vereinfachungen des Spiels weil irgendein Volldepp sich beschwert hat. Ich warte schon länger auf ein Machtwort (das leider ausbleibt) in der Form: "NEIN, der Boss ist schaffbar, das haben andere Spieler bewiesen, wenn ihr es nicht hinbekommt ist das euer Problem, wir nerfen ihn nicht weiter!" oder "Die Prequests sind Teil des Spielerlebnisses, die zu kürzen oder rauszupatchen würde diesem Erlebnis schaden."

Das ist in etwa so wie ein Beitrag den ich vor einigen Tagen hier im Forum gefunden habe, in dem ein Spieler forderte, Blizzard solle etwas für die Accountsicherheit tun, wenn so viele Leute gehackt würden. Es ist nicht Blizzards Aufgabe, sich um die Rechnersicherheit ihrer Kunden zu kümmern. Und es ist auch nicht ihre Aufgabe sicherzustellen, dass jeder Spieler alles in WoW schaffen kann. Der Spieler hat die Aufgabe (oder besser: sollte den Wunsch verspüren) aus dem Spiel das Beste zu machen was es für ihn sein kann.

Wenn ihm die zeit zum Highend-Raiden fehlt - PECH.
Wenn er im PvP nur auf die Nase bekommt - PECH.
Wenn er kein episches Flugmount hat, weil er das Gold nicht gespart bekommt - PECH.

Jeder Spieler hat die MÖGLICHKEIT den ganzen Content zu sehen. Niemand sagt dass er es schaffen muss, das liegt lediglich bei ihm. Und genau deswegen halte ich nichts davon, das Spiel für die Spieler zurechtzupatchen - Sie haben ihre Chance, wenn sie sie nicht nutzen ist das ihr Problem.

Sorry dass das jetzt etwas Off-Topic ging, aber das hängt für mich untrennbar zusammen.


----------



## ak47fatih (13. Juni 2008)

was kann ein normal Spieler tun wenn BLIZZ nix im kopf hat??

wieso; wenn die t- stücke wie die Arena Items aussehen teilweise kann doch der Spieler nix dagegen tun, die bekommen so viel Geld da können sie ihre Gehirne mal anstrengen und Items erfinden die net so aussehen als sie aus den großen Raids kommen.


noch was da hatte einer einen post der meinte das mit dem GELD 

jeder Spieler der WOW spiel bezahlt auch seine 13euro und  will das gleiche was den andern zusteht wenn auch net das gleiche dann das was so gleich gut ist und das sind die Items mit den Marken halt.





Habt ihr Gilden gesehen oder Spieler  die sagen wir/ich suche leute für MH oder BT nein 
Weil so was wird es nie geben dann läst diese dummen Bemerkungen  oO der Spieler  hat bessere Sachen als ich an obwohl ich wie ein Freak die  in die raids gehe  wenn die bessere Sachen als ihr habt macht das doch auch dann seit ihr auch gut ausgerüstet  immer dieses neid an der normal Spielern.


Meiner Meinung nach sollten die normaler die die großen Raids net sehen eine abgespeckte preis bezahlen.(da sie ja net auf den vollen Genuss des GAMES bekommen.)


----------



## Rayon (13. Juni 2008)

ak47fatih schrieb:


> wieso; wenn die t- stücke wie die Arena Items aussehen teilweise kann doch der Spieler nix dagegen tun, die bekommen so viel Geld da können sie ihre Gehirne mal anstrengen und Items erfinden die net so aussehen als sie aus den großen Raids kommen.


Falsch, Arena-Sets wurden vom T6 abgekupfert. :>


@ topic: wayne. WAR wird das einzig interessante bald :>


----------



## Tal (13. Juni 2008)

braiky schrieb:


> Elitegilden haben auch rL,familie,beruf...
> völlig sinnloser port wiedermal


Kann schon sein das die Frau udn Kinder zuhause sitzen haben, aber frag dich mal ob diese auch einen VATER zuhause sitzen haben. Wer raiden geht braucht je anch Inze viel Zeit welche der Familie gestohlen wird, macht euch nichts vor liebe Familienväter ... und Mütter. Und kommt mir nicht das dies kein Problem ist, ich habe viele ,,Familienmenschen" kennen gelernt in WoW, für das Kind ist das nicht gesund und für den Ehepartner auch nicht.


----------



## Deradon (13. Juni 2008)

praxisplaner schrieb:


> Ich kann einen guten Wein langsam trinken und jeden Schluck genießen, oder ihn mir "auf ex hinter die Binde" kippen. In beiden Fällen wird die Flasche leer nur ersteres kann ich länger tun und macht mehr Spass.



Falsch! Ich verpspreche dir, dass du wenn du dir die Flasche "auf ex hinter die Binde" kippst eindeutig mehr Spaß haben wirst

Ansonsten habe ich leider nichts konstruktives zum Thema beizutragen, da es meiner Meinung keine gescheites Diskussionsthema ist.


----------



## D4rk-x (13. Juni 2008)

Tal schrieb:


> Kann schon sein das die Frau udn Kinder zuhause sitzen haben, aber frag dich mal ob diese auch einen VATER zuhause sitzen haben. Wer raiden geht braucht je anch Inze viel Zeit welche der Familie gestohlen wird, macht euch nichts vor liebe Familienväter ... und Mütter. Und kommt mir nicht das dies kein Problem ist, ich habe viele ,,Familienmenschen" kennen gelernt in WoW, für das Kind ist das nicht gesund und für den Ehepartner auch nicht.



Son bullshit. Sorry.... aber ne ich spar mir auch hier wieder den Kommentar der könnte lang ausfallen =)


----------



## Draco1985 (13. Juni 2008)

Tal schrieb:


> Kann schon sein das die Frau udn Kinder zuhause sitzen haben, aber frag dich mal ob diese auch einen VATER zuhause sitzen haben. Wer raiden geht braucht je anch Inze viel Zeit welche der Familie gestohlen wird, macht euch nichts vor liebe Familienväter ... und Mütter. Und kommt mir nicht das dies kein Problem ist, ich habe viele ,,Familienmenschen" kennen gelernt in WoW, für das Kind ist das nicht gesund und für den Ehepartner auch nicht.



Wenn man deiner Argumentation folgt, dann wäre es auch nicht "gesund für das Kind" wenn es nur von einem Elternteil erzogen wird. Willst du das ernsthaft so stehen lassen?

Wenn die Eltern sich nen Dreck um das Kind scheren, wegen WoW oder sonstwas, dann ist das natürlich nicht ideal, aber je nach Kind muss das für die Entwicklung nicht desaströs sein. ICH kenne einige, die so aufgewachsen sind. Und soll ich dir was sagen? Die sind wesentlich selbstständiger und verantwortungsbewusster als ihre Altersgenossen.

Und auch Eltern dürfen und sollten Hobbies haben. Wie bei allen Spielern geht es nur darum, dass das RL nicht darunter leidet und vor allem wenn nur ein Elternteil spielt ist das noch gut koordinierbar. Die Frage ist welcher Partner das auf Dauer mitmacht, aber wer das mit sich machen lässt der hats ja nicht anders gewollt.


----------



## Tal (14. Juni 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Wenn man deiner Argumentation folgt, dann wäre es auch nicht "gesund für das Kind" wenn es nur von einem Elternteil erzogen wird. Willst du das ernsthaft so stehen lassen?
> 
> Wenn die Eltern sich nen Dreck um das Kind scheren, wegen WoW oder sonstwas, dann ist das natürlich nicht ideal, aber je nach Kind muss das für die Entwicklung nicht desaströs sein. ICH kenne einige, die so aufgewachsen sind. Und soll ich dir was sagen? Die sind wesentlich selbstständiger und verantwortungsbewusster als ihre Altersgenossen.
> 
> Und auch Eltern dürfen und sollten Hobbies haben. Wie bei allen Spielern geht es nur darum, dass das RL nicht darunter leidet und vor allem wenn nur ein Elternteil spielt ist das noch gut koordinierbar. Die Frage ist welcher Partner das auf Dauer mitmacht, aber wer das mit sich machen lässt der hats ja nicht anders gewollt.


ja finde ich auch, RL sollte nciht darunter leiden, aber das kann erzählen wer will, das RL leidet bei Viel Raidern enorm und Kinder die sich selbst beschäftigen müssen weil die Eltrern am Zocken sind bekommen sicherlich gute Werte mit auf den Weg und das hat nichts mit Selbstständigkeit zu tun.


----------



## Patso (14. Juni 2008)

naja das die elite gilden sich auflösen stört mich eigendlich wenig weil für mich warn das bis jetzt ehr so halbverrückte WoW suchtis ( aber des kann ja jeder machen wie er will die machen halt 5-6 raids die woche und ich gammel halt lieber i.wo aufm bg rum und beschwer mich drüber das man fürs Bg so gut wie kein skill braucht sondern nur rüssi ... usw mimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

und wen wegen WoW i-welche familienmitglieder "leiden " sollte sich der spieler / die spielerin mal ernsthaft gedanken machen... weil RL sollte eigentlich vorgehen

im herbst test ich dann mal ein spiel das ich hier nicht nennen will ( Waaagh!xD sry musst sein ) brauch halt doch mal weng abwechslung weil für mich persönlich wird WoW langsam bischen lala is mir einfach zu viel ruf farmen hier gold farmen da... und PvP gefällt mir jetzt auch nich mehr soo is halt einfach weng " trocken " 

aber des is alles geschmacks / ansichstsache


----------



## Toonfuchs (14. Juni 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Und es ist auch nicht ihre Aufgabe sicherzustellen, dass jeder Spieler alles in WoW schaffen kann. Der Spieler hat die Aufgabe (oder besser: sollte den Wunsch verspüren) aus dem Spiel das Beste zu machen was es für ihn sein kann.
> 
> Wenn ihm die zeit zum Highend-Raiden fehlt - PECH.
> Wenn er im PvP nur auf die Nase bekommt - PECH.
> ...




Wenn Blizzard Kunden abhauen, weil sie keinen Spaß haben - PECH?

Unser Vertrieb für Spiel und Spaß versucht es nun mal Jedem Recht zu machen. Die paar Milliönchen Spieler kommen nicht dadurch zusammen, dass Blizzard sich auf eine Zielgruppe festlegt. Das Spiel wird so ausgelegt, dass man den größtmöglichen Kundenkreis abdeckt. Für einige Spieler mag dies nicht sinnvoll sein, aber für Blizzards Konto ist es das auf jeden Fall.


----------



## D4rk-x (14. Juni 2008)

Toonfuchs schrieb:


> Wenn Blizzard Kunden abhauen, weil sie keinen Spaß haben - PECH?
> 
> Unser Vertrieb für Spiel und Spaß versucht es nun mal Jedem Recht zu machen. Die paar Milliönchen Spieler kommen nicht dadurch zusammen, dass Blizzard sich auf eine Zielgruppe festlegt. Das Spiel wird so ausgelegt, dass man den größtmöglichen Kundenkreis abdeckt. Für einige Spieler mag dies nicht sinnvoll sein, aber für Blizzards Konto ist es das auf jeden Fall.



Da hast Du Recht aber Blizzard setzt derzeit ja wirklich alles dran den Casuals den Hinter nach zu tragen. Der 10er Modus für 25 er Ins macht das alter raidspiel kaupput und zielt genau darauf ab WoW auf kurz oder lang von 25er Rands zu befreien. Mit dem Schritt wird WoW für mich uninteressant weil ich meinen Spiel spaß aus dem Raiden sehe. Questen in WoW finde ich Schrott da ich hier führ ne packende Storie brauche die ich nachspielen kann. Die Inis sind ja so ganz abwechslungsreich kann se aber mitlerweile hoch und runter beten. PvP sagt mir in WoW nicht zu und zum Thema Twinken, sie die Begründung mit der Strory. Was habe ich als Raidspieler also zu erwarten? Und so geht es eben sehr sehr vielen Spielern. ich wetter locker 2.5 Million Spieler gehen Raiden. Das ist meine Einschätzung und einen realistische durch aus. So wenn diesen 2.5 der sinn im Spiel geraubt wird was dann ? Die suchen sich alternativen. Spätestens dann wird keiner mehr sagen ach die paar Elite Gilden wen interessieren die? Diese Elite Gilden repräsentieren eben uns andere 2.5 Millionen Raidspieler die auf unseren 25er Content nicht verzischten möchten und es ehrlich gesagt doof finden nen 10er Modus vor die Nase gesetzt zu bekommen. Arthas im 10er raid ----ZOMFG. Da geh ich wirklich lieber zur Konkurrenz.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (14. Juni 2008)

Tal schrieb:


> ja finde ich auch, RL sollte nciht darunter leiden, aber das kann erzählen wer will, das RL leidet bei Viel Raidern enorm und Kinder die sich selbst beschäftigen müssen weil die Eltrern am Zocken sind bekommen sicherlich gute Werte mit auf den Weg und das hat nichts mit Selbstständigkeit zu tun.



Naja, wenn die Eltern Workaholics sind, jeden Tag 12h arbeiten und Samstags noch wegen irgendwas in die Firma müssen, ist auch nicht so gut fürs Kind. Ok, dann kriegst zumindest teure Geschenke. Raiden ist fürs Familienleben vielleicht nicht so toll, aber aber da gibts sicher noch schlimmere Sachen...




Draco1985 schrieb:


> [...]
> Womit wir beim eigentlich Thema wären: Mangelnde Konsequenz seitens der Entwickler. Mittlerweile lässt sich Blizzard seine Linie von den Spielern diktieren, wie schon gesagt, so geschehen zum Beispiel bei den ganzen Vereinfachungen des Spiels weil irgendein Volldepp sich beschwert hat. Ich warte schon länger auf ein Machtwort (das leider ausbleibt) in der Form: "NEIN, der Boss ist schaffbar, das haben andere Spieler bewiesen, wenn ihr es nicht hinbekommt ist das euer Problem, wir nerfen ihn nicht weiter!" oder "Die Prequests sind Teil des Spielerlebnisses, die zu kürzen oder rauszupatchen würde diesem Erlebnis schaden."



Hach ja, das würde ich auch mal gern erleben. Zugänglichkeit ist was feines aber irgendwo muss auch mal der Anspruch kommen. Viele Spieler merken es selber nicht, dass sie sich mit ihren ständigen Forderungen nach Vereinfachungen den Ast absägen auf dem sie sitzen. Belohnungen wirken eben nur dann als solche wenn man auch was für sie investiert. Der Weg ist bei Spielen eben nach wie vor das Ziel und wer lieber gleich zum Ende getragen werden möchte darf sich nicht wundern wenn der Spaß dann ausbleibt. Der Bergsteiger lässt sich doch auch nicht vom Hubschrauber zum Gipfel fliegen, oder?

Aber nein, wir wollen durch die Instanzen gezogen werden, Ehre fürs Rumstehen, das Epicmount gratis und jeden Tag umskillen wie es uns grad passt. Und wenn wir dann von irgendjemand auf die Nase kriegen soll Blizzard den bitteschön nerfen damit wir das nächste mal gewinnen.

Tolle Einstellung. Mag vielleicht auch daher rühren, dass ein Großteil der Spieler eigentlich das falsche Spiel gewählt hat und nur bei WoW ist, weils alle anderen auch sind. Einige wären wirklich besser bei anderen Spielen aufgeoben, andere sollten vielleicht besser gar kein Spiel zocken...


Allerdings muss man auch gestehen, dass es für Blizzard schwer ist da das richtige Maß zu finden. 40-Mann-Raids mit einem Wocheneinkommen an Repkosten sind schon irgendwie extrem, vor allem in einem Spiel das eigentlich auf 5er Gruppen ausgelegt ist. Finde es persönlich ganz gut, dass man mit BC auf eine etwas vernünftigere Größe zurückgegangen ist und ich finde es auch nicht verkehrt, dass man sich auch anders als über Raids ausrüsten kann. Aber muss man auch irgendwo mal einen Punkt machen. Ich als Wenig-Raider hab kein Problem damit wenn einer besser ausgerüstet ist als ich. Wenn er das Engagement aufgebracht hat, hat ers auch verdient. Ich weiß recht gut bis wohin ich für gute Items gehen würde und bis wohin nicht mehr, darum neide ich sie auch keinem der den Schritt macht vor dem ich zurückschrecke. Und wenn ich nach einem Alteracwochenende mit Items nach Hause gehe die gleichwertig mit dem sind, was im Schlangenschrein droppt komm ich mir doch irgendwo selbst komisch vor...


----------



## Rastas (14. Juni 2008)

Ich raide auch sehr gerne und mich verärgert dieses "alle asozial,alle arbeitslos" der selbsternannten Casuals mehr und mehr ... Es werden falsche Aussagen gemacht die dann aufgeschnappt werden ... ich z.b. mache meine Daylies und wenn ich abends nichts vorhabe und Lust habe melde ich mich zu einem Raid an ... nix Verpflichtung,denn ob ich mir einen Film anschaue oder riesiegen generationenverknüpfenden Spaß habe (unser MT z.b. ist 25 ein Mitglied ist 48,usw.) dann ist mir das allemal lieber als einen stumpfsinnige Film oder aus langeweile die immergleiche Serie zu schauen!

MfG Rastas


----------



## Toonfuchs (14. Juni 2008)

D4rk-x schrieb:


> Da hast Du Recht aber Blizzard setzt derzeit ja wirklich alles dran den Casuals den Hinter nach zu tragen. Der 10er Modus für 25 er Ins macht das alter raidspiel kaupput und zielt genau darauf ab WoW auf kurz oder lang von 25er Rands zu befreien. Mit dem Schritt wird WoW für mich uninteressant weil ich meinen Spiel spaß aus dem Raiden sehe. Questen in WoW finde ich Schrott da ich hier führ ne packende Storie brauche die ich nachspielen kann. Die Inis sind ja so ganz abwechslungsreich kann se aber mitlerweile hoch und runter beten. PvP sagt mir in WoW nicht zu und zum Thema Twinken, sie die Begründung mit der Strory. Was habe ich als Raidspieler also zu erwarten? Und so geht es eben sehr sehr vielen Spielern. ich wetter locker 2.5 Million Spieler gehen Raiden. Das ist meine Einschätzung und einen realistische durch aus. So wenn diesen 2.5 der sinn im Spiel geraubt wird was dann ? Die suchen sich alternativen. Spätestens dann wird keiner mehr sagen ach die paar Elite Gilden wen interessieren die? Diese Elite Gilden repräsentieren eben uns andere 2.5 Millionen Raidspieler die auf unseren 25er Content nicht verzischten möchten und es ehrlich gesagt doof finden nen 10er Modus vor die Nase gesetzt zu bekommen. Arthas im 10er raid ----ZOMFG. Da geh ich wirklich lieber zur Konkurrenz.



Darum geht es. Casuals sind die Mehrheit der Spieler, also wird auch eher deren Wünschen entsprochen. Blizzard kümmert es wenig, dass Einer die 13 Euro besser ausnutzt, als ein Anderer. World of Warcraft ist ein MMORPG für Jedermann, so sagt es Blizzard ja selbst. Sie versuchen für Jeden etwas zu bieten. Selbst wenn Elitegilden verschwinden und Spieler ausschließlich Raids als Spielgrund sehen, Blizzard wird an seinem Kurs festhalten, die Wünsche der meisten Kunden zu erfüllen. Selbst wenn 2,5 Millionen Spieler nur wegen der Raids WoW spielen, werden wegen ein paar Änderungen nicht gleich Alle abspringen. Wenn z.B. 7 Millionen Spieler nur wegen der Raids WoW spielen würden, würde es auch eher solche Inhalte geben. Wenn Blizzard einen oder zwei Kunden wegen Änderungen verliert, aber dafür neun behält, wird Blizzard die Änderung durchführen.


----------



## Grombardt (14. Juni 2008)

Nihlo schrieb:


> ich raide sehr gern...wenn auch nicht in einer elite-gilde. Raiden war immer ein großer Bestandteil von wow und wird immer mehr untergraben. Ich gönn den casuals ihre unterstützung,aber als raid will irgendwann auch mal sowas habn und nicht immer mehr das Gefühl bekommen vergessen zu werden nur weil es mehr casual-gamer gibt und so dann mehr Geld reinkommt.
> 
> Wir sind die Spieler der ersten Generation,die raiders,die "pros" und wir wolln auch "unser" wow habn.
> 
> Raiden ist nichts für Arbeitslose und Studenten. 2 Abende in der Woche raiden schafft man mit jedem Job der Welt,probierts doch mal und entdeckt den größten Spaß den man haben kann...



/sign

Ich habe alle unsere Gildenfirstkills mitgemacht und muss sagen nichts aber auch garnichts in WoW kann sich mit Gefühl messen einen dicken Boss nach harter Arbeit endlich downgehen zu sehen das is Adrenalin pur wenn ich drann denke was im TS loswahr bei uns wo Nef downging einfach nice


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. Juni 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir sogar zwei Gründe nennen:
> 
> [...]




Sorry, aber das ist nicht die Antwort auf meine Frage.
(Die ich übrigens immer mal wieder stelle und auf die ich noch nie eine Antwort bekommen habe)
Ich probier es nochmal:

*Welchen Einfluß hat die Ausrüstung eines Causals und die Art wie diese Ausrüstung erworben wurde auf das Spielerlebnis eines Pros??????*

- kannn man deshalb seltener  raiden ? (ich vermute nein)
- droppen die gewünschen Items seltener ? (ich vermute nein)
- wird der Raid selber schwerer (ich vermute nein)
- gibt er mehr lags? (ich vermute nein)

- verliert man den Status des Besonderen, des Einzigartigen (ich vermute ja)

Ehrlich, ich warte auf ein anderes Argument...

(Ich fändes es außerdem mal ganz cool, wenn mal einer dazu stehen würde. und sagen würde: "JA verdammt, ich steh gern mit meinem Zeug in Shat rum und laß mich bewundern, hab ich mir auch verdient"...aber das traut sich auch niemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Infarma (14. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> - verliert man den Status des Besonderen, des Einzigartigen (ich vermute ja)
> 
> Ehrlich, ich warte auf ein anderes Argument...



Wirst du kaum bekommen, ist halt alles von Neid und Missgunst gesteurt ... was will man von Menschen erwarten, die eine virtuelle Computerspielwelt nicht als spaßige Beschäftigung ansehen, sondern zur Selbstdarstellung mit der Absicht ihr Ego zu streicheln. Die Freude dieser Menschen, wird nicht durch ihre Erlebnisse, sondern durch den Abstand zur "Konkurenz" definiert. Man sucht sich so lange ein Beschäftigungsfeld, bis man sich endlich irgenwo überlegen und als was besonderes fühlen kann. Wer halt nix kann, muss es im notfalls durch (farm)fleiss wettmachen. Leider ist da die Konkurent ziehmlich groß...


----------



## Urengroll (14. Juni 2008)

Nihlo schrieb:


> aber eben auch ich/wir haben uns geärgert dass man jetzt für 1x kara mehr epic-gems griegt als wir in paar Runden Hyjal,dass man etz vash und kael legen kann ohne auch nur einen boss vorher mal angetestet zu haben,dass jeder depp in grün ohne vor-q und raiderfahrung in den Tempel des alla bösesten eindringen kann,dass man mit wotlk den übelsten Gegner der bisherigen wc-geschichte, arthas zu 10t machen kann,dass man für marken t6-wertige items irgendwohin geschoben bekommt...
> 
> Solche Sachen verärgern nicht nur die "elite-gilden" sondern auch die ganz normalen raids von nebenan mit gehobenen Durchschnitt und Erfolg. Die eben doch mehr! Wir ham grade eben den Tempel erfolgreich betreten und die ersten bosse da drin down als 2.4 kam. Sowas tut einfach weh. Alles auf was man stolz war und auf das man hingearbeitet hat,irgendwo halb weg. Den Elite-Gilden war des weniger stressig als uns,die hattn den Tempel ja schon lang clear...
> 
> Und etz kommt der Witz: wenn die eliten-gilden laut aufschreien,von casual-craft brüllen,weinen und sich auflösen...ja dann ändert sich vllt nochmal was mit dem raiden. Auf uns,die Mittelschicht...dem "bischen mehr als casual und gern raidenden wow-spieler" hört man nicht.




mimimimimi

Stolz und Spaß sollte man nicht verwechseln. Fängt zwar beides mit S an hat aber rein gar nichts miteinander zu tun.


----------



## Klos1 (14. Juni 2008)

So, nun gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu Ich habe seit Release Wow gespielt und selber auch 2 Jahre intensiv geraidet. 
Es hat mir lange Zeit sehr viel Spass gemacht, doch muss auch ich ganz klar sagen, daß es sehr zeitintensiv ist. Die Behauptung, daß alle Raider arbeitslos oder jene Leute sind, die RL nichts reißen, stimmt ganz bestimmt nicht. Die meisten in meinem Raid waren Leute mit Diplom in irgendetwas, also Leute, die auch RL was erreicht haben. Mann kann aber auch nicht behaupten, daß man effektiv raiden kann, ohne das RL zu vernachlässigen. Denn auch das haben wir alle getan seiner Zeit.
Es ist nun mal eine ganz einfache Rechnung, daß bei 3-4 Raids die Woche plus Farmarbeit plus sonstigen Questen oder was auch immer man noch so in Wow betrieben hat, nicht mehr viel Zeit für andere Dinge übrig bleibt. Darüber brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren, denn es ist nun mal Fakt, daß der Tag nur 24 Stunden hat, von denen die meisten schon 10 Stunden arbeiten und irgendwo auch noch 6-8 Stunden Schlaf brauchen. Mir persönlich wurde es deswegen auch irgendwann einfach zu viel. Aber was blieb früher noch in Wow, ausser die tägliche Jagd nach immer besseren Items? Meiner Meinung nach nicht viel. PVP war und ist immer noch sehr schlecht umgesetzt in Wow und sonst sehe ich da keine Anreize. 

Blizzard sah sie vermutlich auch nicht und versucht nun an diesen Umstand was zu ändern. Ein auszugweises Beispiel sind die Marken, welche als Anreiz dienen sollen, auch ohne Raids weiterzuspielen. Damals hätte ich mich wohl auch darüber aufgeregt, aber inzwischen wäre es mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich egal. Es ist nun mal so, daß ein Mittelweg beschritten werden muss um beide Parteien einigermaßen bei der Stange zu halten. Da hilft euch die ganze Meckerei auch nicht weiter. Was ich damit sagen will ist, daß diese fortwährende Diskussionen zwischen Casuals vs. Pro-Gamer einfach sinnlos sind. Meiner Meinung nach bietet Blizzard (außer was PvP angeht) inzwischen für jedem Spielertyp genug Inhalt. Aber wenn hier einige immer nur nichts besseres zu tun haben, als sich zu beschweren, weil sie der Meinung sind, daß ihre Statussymbole mehr und mehr entwertet werden, dann würde ich mir ehrlich gesagt mal darüber Gedanken machen. 

T6 ist immer noch T6 und allein der Umstand es zu tragen, sollte wohl genug Prestige sein. Man kann aber nicht erwarten, daß man damit nun rumlaufen kann und jeden aus den Socken haut, weil die Stats so imba sind, daß nichts anderes was ein Non-Raider ergattern könnte irgendwie auch nur einigermaßen drankommt. Dieses Sielprinzip würde auf Dauer nicht funktionieren. Die Folge wäre, keine Casuals und keine Raider mehr, da auch kein Wow mehr. Lebt damit, oder lasst es sein, es gibt bei Leibe größere Probleme im Leben oder nicht?


----------



## HMC-Pretender (14. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> *Welchen Einfluß hat die Ausrüstung eines Causals und die Art wie diese Ausrüstung erworben wurde auf das Spielerlebnis eines Pros??????*
> 
> - kannn man deshalb seltener  raiden ? (ich vermute nein)
> - droppen die gewünschen Items seltener ? (ich vermute nein)
> ...



Ich kann es dir nicht wirklich aus der Sicht eines 'pros' beschreiben aber aus der Sicht vielspielenden Amateurs. Auf 60 hatte ich mir damals mit meinem Hauptcharakter ein feines Equip zusammengespielt, bei dem die Hälfte episch war und die andere Hälfte aus guten blauen Items (Zul Gurub und PvP-Belohnungen) bestand. Gut, Profi-raider mögen darüber gelacht haben, dennoch gehörte ich wohl zur besser ausgerüsteten Hälfte der Spieler udn ja, ich war schon irgendwie stolz auf jedes einzelne Item, da ich nie irgendwo durchgezogen wurde sondern ich und meine Gilde uns alles selbst erabeitet haben.

In ZG haben wirs zwar nie bis Hakkar geschafft aber mit jedem Boss haben wir die Grenze weiter voran geschoben und jeder, der was looten durfte hat sich gefreut wie ein Keks.
Auf 70 haben wir dann Kara gemacht aber erst zu einem Zeitpunkt als es S1-Items schon fürs Rumstehen zu erwerben gab. Es macht immernoch Spaß mit der Gilde gemeinsam was zu erreichen und neue Bosse zu besiegen, aber wenn dann die Items in 9 von 10 Fällen entzaubert werden bleibt schon ein schaler Beigeschmack. Der Content wird auf alle Fälle ein wenig entwertet wenns andernorts bessere Belohungen für weniger Mühe gibt. Auch über meine S2-Items freue ich mich nicht mehr in dem Maße wie ich es noch über meine Robe der flüchtigen Macht getan habe, die damals kurz vorm Addon noch in MC gedroppt ist. Auch wenn sie mir zugegebener Maßen optisch sehr gefallen und ich ganz froh bin an den Look gekommen zu sein ohne den Schlangenschrein zu raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In einem Multiplayerspiel hängt eben alles irgendwo zusammen. Man kann nicht einfach sagen, was der macht kann mir egal sein, dann kann man auch Cheater Bots und Goldkäufer gewähren lassen. Das hat aber alles indirekt Einfluss auf die Spielwelt und die Wahrnehmung dieser und des einen Glück ist nicht selten des anderen Leid...


----------



## Klos1 (14. Juni 2008)

D4rk-x schrieb:


> Da hast Du Recht aber Blizzard setzt derzeit ja wirklich alles dran den Casuals den Hinter nach zu tragen. Der 10er Modus für 25 er Ins macht das alter raidspiel kaupput und zielt genau darauf ab WoW auf kurz oder lang von 25er Rands zu befreien. Mit dem Schritt wird WoW für mich uninteressant weil ich meinen Spiel spaß aus dem Raiden sehe. Questen in WoW finde ich Schrott da ich hier führ ne packende Storie brauche die ich nachspielen kann. Die Inis sind ja so ganz abwechslungsreich kann se aber mitlerweile hoch und runter beten. PvP sagt mir in WoW nicht zu und zum Thema Twinken, sie die Begründung mit der Strory. Was habe ich als Raidspieler also zu erwarten? Und so geht es eben sehr sehr vielen Spielern. ich wetter locker 2.5 Million Spieler gehen Raiden. Das ist meine Einschätzung und einen realistische durch aus. So wenn diesen 2.5 der sinn im Spiel geraubt wird was dann ? Die suchen sich alternativen. Spätestens dann wird keiner mehr sagen ach die paar Elite Gilden wen interessieren die? Diese Elite Gilden repräsentieren eben uns andere 2.5 Millionen Raidspieler die auf unseren 25er Content nicht verzischten möchten und es ehrlich gesagt doof finden nen 10er Modus vor die Nase gesetzt zu bekommen. Arthas im 10er raid ----ZOMFG. Da geh ich wirklich lieber zur Konkurrenz.



Es gibt die Innis doch auch im 25er Modus! Also wo ist dein Problem. Du sagst, daß raiden für dich der Hauptgrund ist, warum du Wow spielst. Dann kann ich doch annehmen, daß es dir Spass macht oder? Warum macht es dir denn Spass? Die Gesellschaft und das Zusammensein an sich, sowie das Erarbeiten komplexer Taktiken und die gemeinsame Freude bei Erfolgen? Ja? Das alles kannst du weiterhin haben, weil es trotzdem auch noch 25er Modus gibt. Geht es dir nur darum, so schnell wie mögich an lila Zeugs zu kommen um damit zu posen? Es scheint so, sonst würden dir die 10er Modis nicht so bitter aufstoßen.


----------



## ak47fatih (14. Juni 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> So, nun gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu Ich habe seit Release Wow gespielt und selber auch 2 Jahre intensiv geraidet.
> Es hat mir lange Zeit sehr viel Spass gemacht, doch muss auch ich ganz klar sagen, daß es sehr zeitintensiv ist. Die Behauptung, daß alle Raider arbeitslos oder jene Leute sind, die RL nichts reißen, stimmt ganz bestimmt nicht. Die meisten in meinem Raid waren Leute mit Diplom in irgendetwas, also Leute, die auch RL was erreicht haben. Mann kann aber auch nicht behaupten, daß man effektiv raiden kann, ohne das RL zu vernachlässigen. Denn auch das haben wir alle getan seiner Zeit.
> Es ist nun mal eine ganz einfache Rechnung, daß bei 3-4 Raids die Woche plus Farmarbeit plus sonstigen Questen oder was auch immer man noch so in Wow betrieben hat, nicht mehr viel Zeit für andere Dinge übrig bleibt. Darüber brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren, denn es ist nun mal Fakt, daß der Tag nur 24 Stunden hat, von denen die meisten schon 10 Stunden arbeiten und irgendwo auch noch 6-8 Stunden Schlaf brauchen. Mir persönlich wurde es deswegen auch irgendwann einfach zu viel. Aber was blieb früher noch in Wow, ausser die tägliche Jagd nach immer besseren Items? Meiner Meinung nach nicht viel. PVP war und ist immer noch sehr schlecht umgesetzt in Wow und sonst sehe ich da keine Anreize.
> 
> ...






du hast das GAME verstanden.

du hast auch  vollkommen recht aber manche raider verstehen es net einfach


----------



## Philipp23 (14. Juni 2008)

hi, war ja irgentwie klar das wow einfach fad wird. Wenn man wie die meisten seit anfang 05 zockt. Dan wird es einfach einmal Zeit für etwas neues. Ich denke mal das einige eine Pause einlegen werde bis Warhammer online rauskommt. mfg


----------



## D4rk-x (14. Juni 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Es gibt die Innis doch auch im 25er Modus! Also wo ist dein Problem. Du sagst, daß raiden für dich der Hauptgrund ist, warum du Wow spielst. Dann kann ich doch annehmen, daß es dir Spass macht oder? Warum macht es dir denn Spass? Die Gesellschaft und das Zusammensein an sich, sowie das Erarbeiten komplexer Taktiken und die gemeinsame Freude bei Erfolgen? Ja? Das alles kannst du weiterhin haben, weil es trotzdem auch noch 25er Modus gibt. Geht es dir nur darum, so schnell wie mögich an lila Zeugs zu kommen um damit zu posen? Es scheint so, sonst würden dir die 10er Modis nicht so bitter aufstoßen.




Meinst Du nicht das du dich da gerade selber wiedersprichst? Wenn es mir nur ums lila Zeug geht dann würd ich mich über den 10er Modus freuen. Warum es ,mir so aufstöhst hat eben den Grund das wirklich fast keienr mehr den 25er Modus spielen wird weil alle schön durch dee 10er Modus rushen.  Das ist ein WoW wie ich es nicht sehen möchte.  Wenn es dir gefällt GZ aber ich werd davon abstand halten.


----------



## Draco1985 (14. Juni 2008)

Toonfuchs schrieb:


> Wenn Blizzard Kunden abhauen, weil sie keinen Spaß haben - PECH?
> 
> Unser Vertrieb für Spiel und Spaß versucht es nun mal Jedem Recht zu machen. Die paar Milliönchen Spieler kommen nicht dadurch zusammen, dass Blizzard sich auf eine Zielgruppe festlegt. Das Spiel wird so ausgelegt, dass man den größtmöglichen Kundenkreis abdeckt. Für einige Spieler mag dies nicht sinnvoll sein, aber für Blizzards Konto ist es das auf jeden Fall.



Blizzard liefert im Moment nur ein Paradebeispiel dafür, wie man ein Spiel Stück für Stück demontiert, indem man versucht es jedem letzten Idioten rechtzumachen, dem nach einer halben Stunde im Spiel langweilig wird.

Die Kunden kamen auch zu WoW-Classic-Zeiten schon in Scharen und am Kundenzuwachs hätte es wenig geändert, wenn nicht auf die ganzen Whiner gehört worden wäre. WoW war von Anfang an einsteigerfreundlich, mit teilweise ganz toller Umsetzung der bekannten Spielwelt und sehr viel Content. Deswegen sind die Leute zu WoW gekommen und nicht wegen lila Items von deren Existenz sie vorher keine Ahnung hatten. Die Casuals hätten sich vielleicht weiter beschwert, aber sie wären in der überwältigenden Masse dabeigeblieben, einfach weil kein anderes Spiel so etwas bietet.



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist nicht die Antwort auf meine Frage.



Doch, so wie du sie gestellt hattest war das genau die Antwort. Du fragtest, was es einen anderen Spieler interessiert, was ich für Equip trage oder umgekehrt. Die Antwort ist "NICHTS", was aber Casuals nicht daran gehindert hat, immer ihren Neid auf andere Spieler zu demonstrieren, die mehr geschafft haben als sie.



> (Die ich übrigens immer mal wieder stelle und auf die ich noch nie eine Antwort bekommen habe)
> Ich probier es nochmal:
> 
> *Welchen Einfluß hat die Ausrüstung eines Causals und die Art wie diese Ausrüstung erworben wurde auf das Spielerlebnis eines Pros??????*
> ...



Wie gesagt, ich kann nicht aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen, aber welche Motivation bleibt dann noch zum Raiden? Ne nette Zeit mit anderen Spielern habe ich auch im restlichen Teil des Spiels, sogar in Second Life oder meinetwegen sogar ICQ. Wenn es keine Belohnung mehr gibt, wieso sollte man diesen Teil des Spiels dann überhaupt nutzen? Storyfetzen gibts so gut wie keine und die wenigen die es gibt sind auch nicht so überwältigend in Szene gesetzt dass es ein echter Motivationsfaktor ist. Taktische Bosskämpfe sind der Weg, den aber ohne Ziel niemand beschreiten würde.

Insofern ist es klar, dass sich jemand verar...t vorkommt, wenn er gerade die Schatzkammer des fettesten Bosses weit und breit geplündert hat und nach der Rückkehr in die Hauptstadt jemanden neben sich stehen hat der dieselbe Beute vorzeigen kann, dafür aber nur einen Bruchteil der Zeit investiert hat. Es geht nicht nur darum *sich selbst* zu beweisen was man kann, sondern auch *anderen* (sonst könnte man genausogut ein SP-RPG spielen). Und da hat WoW nun (in einem nicht ganz idealen Designschritt gebe ich zu) das Equip als "Beweis für virtuelle Heldentaten" eingesetzt. Wenn man das auch noch wegnimmt, was bleibt dann?

Diese ganze Diskussion gäbe es nicht, wenn die Designer von Blizzard daran gedacht hätten andere Belohnungsschemata einzubinden. In Classic-WoW gab es den Drachenkopf, der in den Hauptstädten aufgestellt wurde, wenn Onyxia oder Nefarian (ich gestehe ich weiß nicht welcher von beiden Bossen es war) gelegt wurde. Gäbe es sowas (oder besser noch Titel) für jeden Boss, dann wäre es Sch...egal wer welche Items trägt, denn dann wären die Items wirklich nur noch ein Mittel zum Zweck. Aber so wie es jetzt ist (und vermutlich in WoW immer bleiben wird) sollten Items der höchsten Qualität (mir geht es nichtmal um Stats, nur um die Qualität und einzigartiges Aussehen) für jene vorbehalten sein, die im Spiel besondere Sachen erreicht haben:

- Raidbosse gelegt, hohe Arenawertungen erreicht, evtl. sogar die Arenasaison gewonnen? Belohnung in Form von epischem oder direkt legendärem Kram mit eindrucksvollem und einzigartigen Design, Titeln oder direkt Events in der Hauptstadt. 
- Der Rest: Blau als maximale Qualitätsstufe, meinetwegen mit denselben Stats wie Highend-Equip.


----------



## Visssion (14. Juni 2008)

lol was ? das nich dein ernst... ein abgespeckten preis oO sowas hab ich ja mal noch nie gehört! Die leute die du als "normal" bezeichnest könnten genauso gut raiden gehen wie jeder anderer spieler!!!!! Und vll liegt es daran das keiner sucht, weil man sich in den entsprechenden gilden foren infos holen sollte, was gesucht wird und sich dann bewerben, so läuft das heutzutage nunmal ab.


----------



## Hubautz (14. Juni 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Insofern ist es klar, dass sich jemand verar...t vorkommt, wenn er gerade die Schatzkammer des fettesten Bosses weit und breit geplündert hat und nach der Rückkehr in die Hauptstadt jemanden neben sich stehen hat der dieselbe Beute vorzeigen kann, dafür aber nur einen Bruchteil der Zeit investiert hat. Es geht nicht nur darum *sich selbst* zu beweisen was man kann, sondern auch *anderen* (sonst könnte man genausogut ein SP-RPG spielen). Und da hat WoW nun (in einem nicht ganz idealen Designschritt gebe ich zu) das Equip als "Beweis für virtuelle Heldentaten" eingesetzt. Wenn man das auch noch wegnimmt, was bleibt dann?



Hmm aber wenn du T6 anhast und  der Casual  "nur" Marken-Equip, sieht man doch wieder, was du alles "geleistet" hast. Insofern ist deine Argumentation hinfällig. 

PS: Es waren Ony *und * Nef - die haben beide Köpfe.


----------



## Draco1985 (14. Juni 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Hmm aber wenn du T6 anhast und  der Casual  "nur" Marken-Equip, sieht man doch wieder, was du alles "geleistet" hast. Insofern ist deine Argumentation hinfällig.



Nope, beides Epic, unterstellt also gleiche Qualität der Leistungen. Und keiner soll mir erzählen dass es gleichermaßen schwer ist, Heroics und Kara abzufarmen wie SSC, TK und darüber zu raiden.

Die Farbe ist doch für Casuals egal. Es geht mir nur darum dass Epic = besondere Leistung (oder "Achievement", wie man das neuerdings zu nennen scheint).



> PS: Es waren Ony *und * Nef - die haben beide Köpfe.



Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## Cithian (14. Juni 2008)

Ich frag mich warum elite oder erfolgsgilden gleich 24/7 std gilden sein solln diese logic kann erlich gesagt nur von gelegenheitszockern kommen und ist in meinen augen nix als eine art alibi für ihren frust das sie evt nicht die möglichkeit haben. Zu einer elite gilde bzw erfolgreichem raid gehört sicher nicht das man jeden abend raiden, klar tun es welche aber es gibt auch mindestens genausoviele große und erfolgreiche gilden die vieleicht dies maximal 3-4 mal die woche tun dann aber auch 110% von jedem member. Ich will nix gegen die gelegenheitsspieler sagen, sie haben ihre gründe aber genauso wenig hasse ichs wenn jene mit 24/7 std, daueronline oder süchti gelaber & no fun gilden gelaber ankommen. in meinen augen neid, denn wer eh nicht will oder kann würde nicht über die die es wollen oder können herziehn. na ja eine der dauerdiskusionsthemen in wow und wirds wohl auch bleiben, dabei  muss ich und das ist meine persönliche meinung sagen wenn ich eh weiß das ich nicht kann oder will, würd ich mir auch nie ein spiel kaufen wo der zeitaufwand nunmal vorhanden ist um was zu erreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (14. Juni 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Nope, beides Epic, unterstellt also gleiche Qualität der Leistungen. Und keiner soll mir erzählen dass es gleichermaßen schwer ist, Heroics und Kara abzufarmen wie SSC, TK und darüber zu raiden.




Von mir aus sollte man die Farbe von den Markenkram blau machen, wegen mir auch Pink, wäre mir egal.

Aber: Wenn jemand, der BT farmt mit seinem Equipment posen will (ich lasse das jetzt mal völlig unkommentiert), dann kann er das doch nach wie vor. 
Ich schaue mir einen Char an, stelle fest ,dass er T6 anhat und denke: "Hui der hat was vollbracht". Oder vielleicht auch "Hui der hat viel Zeit". Wie auch immer, ich kann doch als Betrachter zwischen T6 und zusammengefarmten Kram unterscheiden.


----------



## Draco1985 (14. Juni 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, ich kann doch als Betrachter zwischen T6 und zusammengefarmten Kram unterscheiden.



Du ja, die meisten anderen Spieler scheinbar nicht.

Und außerdem heben sich die T-Sets (und auch die S-Sets) gestalterisch nicht mehr wirklich ab (aber das kann ein persönlicher Eindruck sein). Seit BC mit all seinen übertriebenen Effekthaschereien auf Rüstungen und Waffen ist es schwerer, die "wirklich edlen" Sachen rauszufiltern, vor allem wenn man nicht alle Loottables kennt (und wer tut das schon?). Ausnahmen sind Sachen wie die Klingen von Azzinoth. DAS ist ein Beispiel für einzigartiges Equip als Raidbelohnung, das sich auch aus der Masse hervorhebt.

Dazu kommt übrigens auch noch, dass die S-Sets, die beinahe identisch zu den T-Sets sind, mit relativ wenig Aufwand erreicht werden können.


----------



## Florence89 (14. Juni 2008)

.


----------



## justblue (14. Juni 2008)

Ich hätte mir nicht gedacht, dass die Lösung so einfach ist: Allen Items, die aus 25er-Instanzen sind, eine eigene Farbe geben! Dann sieht jeder gleich, dass das Zeug nicht gegen Marken gekauft wurde. Einfach und effektiv! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkryzon (14. Juni 2008)

/festnageln einfach nur genial der untere teil^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cima (14. Juni 2008)

Hallo.

Ja ich will T6 Eqip, ohne Raid. Und?
Ich hab mit mein T1  und mein T2 Hart erkaempft, ich habe mit an der Epic Jaeger quest die Zaehne ausgebissen, habe mir anderen Gruen Eqipten Leuten Stundenlang auf Ony eingeschlagen,  bin als Priester mit 55 durch den Kern gerannt weil man keinen 60 er fand, da hat man sich gefreut wenn  jemand mitkam,  man kannte seine Mitspieler noch  beim  Namen, man wusste was sie fuer Staerken hatten und  welche sachen sie nicht so gut konnten. 
Ich durfte damals sogar  hier und da mit einem 'elite' Raid lostabsen.
Und nun? Ich Arbeite in der Schicht,  kann maximal  alle 2 Wochen Raiden, ich habe kein Wochenende, ich hab hier und da mal nen tag Frei, und wenn ich am naehsten Tag um 4 uhr aussen federn muss  werd ich nicht bis  23 Uhr raiden.
Erzaehl mir doch bitte keiner  das jeder Raiden kann. Wenn ich so einen mist lese.
Warum heult ihr rum? Es wird fuer euch schon ein neues Kaugummi zu  kauen geben, die Naehste  High end instanz wird kommen.
Goennt den Normalen Spielern die  vielleicht auch keien Zeit haben 3 Stunden am Rechner zu verbringen doch die Marken.
Mit welchem Recht sagt ihr 'sie haben es nicht verdient'?
Die wenigsten haben  doch heute noch im Kopf was es fuer ein Spass war im Kern und der BWL. Da wurde nicht geheult wenn jemand nicht Perfekt Ausgestatet war.
Damals war  wichtig das du spielen kannst, und wenn du eben   ein paar  Gruene teile hattest, war das eben so.
Taemgeist war wichtiger als Skillung und fuer jeden gabs eine Aufgabe.


In meinen Augen ist es so, es ist meien Persoenliche meinung und nicht allgemeingueltig.
Es gibt nur  ganz ganz wenige Elite Raids, das sind die mit  Menschen mit allen Fehlern die es mit Taemgeist ausbuegeln koenne was an  Ausruestung fehlt, die  lachen wenn  alle Sterben, die nicht weinen weil es 20 Gold mehr  kostet als gewohnt. 
Es sind genau diese kleinen Raids die  man nie hoehrt, die einfach ihr Ding durchziehen die diese Bezeichung verdient haben.

Und allein dafuer, dafuer das sie allen eine Chance  geben, das vielleicht auch Spieler mit  'Behinderungen' mitkommen koennen, alleine dafuer haben sie es Verdient sich eine Ausruestung holen zu koennen die T6 gleichkommt.


Die Dahinter, welche kaum Raidet und es bis heute nicht gescht hat 100 marken zu sammeln.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. Juni 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Insofern ist es klar, dass sich jemand verar...t vorkommt, wenn er gerade die Schatzkammer des fettesten Bosses weit und breit geplündert hat und nach der Rückkehr in die Hauptstadt jemanden neben sich stehen hat der dieselbe Beute vorzeigen kann, dafür aber nur einen Bruchteil der Zeit investiert hat. *Es geht nicht nur darum sich selbst zu beweisen was man kann, sondern auch anderen *(sonst könnte man genausogut ein SP-RPG spielen). Und da hat WoW nun (in einem nicht ganz idealen Designschritt gebe ich zu) das Equip als "Beweis für virtuelle Heldentaten" eingesetzt. Wenn man das auch noch wegnimmt, was bleibt dann?
> [...]



Siehste wohl, da kommen wir der Sache doch näher!!
Nichts anderes sage ich doch die ganze Zeit
Ich denke, mit dem Satz sind wir am Kern der Diskussion.
Und ich finde das ok, damit kann ich was anfangen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. Juni 2008)

Florence89 schrieb:


> wow ist mitterweile ein scheiß spiel früher sprich zu mc bwl zeiten war das spiel für power gamer wesentlich attraktiver und es hat viel mehr spaß gemacht kein wunder dass die ganzen guten leute aufhören und sich die gilden deshalb auflösen. scheiß 25er raids sind viel langweiliger als die alte 40er inis
> 
> quittet eure accounts nur so blickt blizz dass das spiel in der form von der community nicht gespielt werden will nur dann wird es wieder 40er raids und ein anspruchvolles pvp system geben wie früher



nö ich (als Teil der Community) will es in dieser Form spielen!
Da wird nix gequittet


----------



## D4rk-x (14. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> nö ich (als Teil der Community) will es in dieser Form spielen!
> Da wird nix gequittet



Sie und ich und viele andere als Teil der Community nicht. 
Bin ja mal echt gespannt wie sich das auf lang auf die Servereconomie auswirkt. Wenn keine EpicGems mehr Rezepte, und Matts aus den ganzen High Raidinzen mehr zum verkauf zur Verfügung stehen. Oder wenn dann zu solchen preisen das sich der Casual eh nicht mehr leisten kann. Dann werdet ihr sehen wie sehr ihr in wirklich die Elitegilden und Powergamer vermisst... Ihr seid alle viel mehr von den Powergamern abhängig als wie ihr euch in Wirklichkeit eingestehen wollt.


----------



## Genomchen (14. Juni 2008)

Darf ich mal was klarstellen, selbst Leute, die T5 Content Equip hatten haben auf diverse Markensachen gewechselt. Das mag dem einen aufstossen, dem anderen ist das aber keineswegs ein Dorn im Auge, weil er damit sich evtl verbessern konnte und somit dem ganzen Raid gedient hat. Und abgesehen davon, 100 Marken für die Robe und 150 Marken für den Dolch sind in genau der gleichen Zeit gefarmt, wie wenn ich mir die Robe der Meerhexe mit nem Raid holen will, nur das die Robe der Meerhexe doch nen ticken besser ist. Was ich sagen will, das einzige, was den Elitegilden nun verloren geht ist die Anerkennung, ist die Tatsache, dass sie nichtmehr die EINZIGEN sind, die da reinkönnen. Und klar kommen da Sprüche a la hey schau dem sein Equip an, hey schau an wieoft sie da drin wipen und machen immernoch weiter (obwohl keine bt/mh pre). Habt ihr euch schon überlegt, wie ihr euch angestellt habt in den ersten inis. Aber schon klar, jetzt seid ihr Elite nicht mehr die ganz tollen, jetzt seid ihr nichtmehr die einzigen, die etwas erreicht haben und schon ist man sauer, weil man ja der arrogante Elitespieler ist und man wenn schon nur alles selbst erleben darf und selbst einsammeln darf. Ein anderer Spieler, der dir Elitespieler unteranderem den Spielcontent mitbezahlt, der darf da nichts erleben, der soll uim Schlabby bleiben und d3 farmen, alles klar^^
Ich will keine Gildennamen nennen, aber wenn ich seh wie manch T6 Equipter sich aufführt, nur weil er t6 trägt, dann lach ich nur. Wie man sich als Mensch verändern kann, nur weil man ein paar lila Pixel hat, ist schon der Hammer. Ich verstehe den TE und kann mich nur denen anschließen, die über diejenigen lachen, welche sich nun aufregen, dass ja "jeder" nach BT kann und jetzt "alle" Markenzeug kriegen^^ Es ist und bleibt ein Game, wer sein soziales Verhalten wegen ein paar Pixel (ich wiederhole mich) negativ verändert, sollte sich echt mal Gedanken um seine kleine bunte Welt machen.

BTW ich habe mir nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, weil es im Prinzip eh die alte Leiher ist (nicht bös an den TE gerichtet^^).


----------



## Draco1985 (14. Juni 2008)

Cima schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ja ich will T6 Eqip, ohne Raid. Und?



Wenn wir hier von Items sprechen, die *Stats* auf T6-Niveau haben - warum auch nicht? Aber wetten die Spieler gehen auf die Barrikaden, wenn alles Marken-Equip plötzlich "nur noch" Rare ist? Oder alle Raid-Drops und die höheren PvP-Sets legendär (und die jetzigen Legendarys Artefakte)?



> Erzaehl mir doch bitte keiner  das jeder Raiden kann. Wenn ich so einen mist lese.



Es KANN auch jeder raiden. Es gibt keine Ingame-Beschränkung dafür, außer deiner eigenen Freizeit. Und wenn man nicht in der Lage ist, diese Zeit zu investieren, dann ist das Problem des Spielers, nicht des Spiels. Ich hab die Zeit auch nicht. Beklag ich mich darüber und forder Super-Equip für meine Chars?



> Warum heult ihr rum?



Darf ich diese Frage mal zurück geben? Welche Einschränkungen im Spiel gab es durch deinen Mangel an Epischen Items?



> Mit welchem Recht sagt ihr 'sie haben es nicht verdient'?



Sie haben keine herausragende Leistung erbracht, ganz einfach. Wenn man nicht gewillt oder in der Lage ist, die maximale Zeit zu investieren, dann sollten gewisse Dinge einfach vorenthalten werden. Vor allem wenn es sich um Dinge handelt, die zum spielen des Spiels auf diesem Niveau schlicht nicht notwendig sind.

Was zum Henker ist so schlimm daran, dass das wirklich gute Zeug für die wirklich guten Spieler reserviert wird?


----------



## Genomchen (14. Juni 2008)

Draco, mal realistisch gesehen, wie lang braucht ein Casual Gamer um sich 100 Marken zu erfarmen geschweige denn 150 bzw insgesamt 250 bzw 330????? das ist der Punkt. Nur weil das jetzt jeder holen kann, heißt es nicht, dass auch jeder das Ding sich leisten kann. Und wenn ich die Zeit investiert hab und 5 Wochen kara gegangen bin, nebenher noch evtl ZA und dann noch diverse Heros, um die Robe der Dämonenseele zu kriegen, hab ich sie dann nicht verdient????? Ganz ehrlich, bist du was besseres, das du behaupten kannst, wer die maximale Zeit investiert, der hat auch das maximale verdient. Sry, das ist sowas von nem Bullshit. Also wenn ich BT (klar geht ned, aber deine Aussage sagt genau das aus) in ner Stunde schaffen würd, dann hätt ich die Items ned verdient?? Wenn du für deine Items so lang brauchst, selber Schuld, sagt ja keiner, dass du in deiner Gilde bleiben musst.

Edith
Ich hatte Keal und Vashj auch nicht down, da waren die ersten Vier Bosse in MH schon im Dreck, na und? geht dich das was an? Bleib in deinem Raid und hlat den Mund, wenn jemand anders was anderes trägt, was er auf andere Weise wie du bekommen hat, dann geht dich das nen Scheiss an. Aus Basta!

Edith2
Spiele, Technologien und Updates oder Addons bringen ein Game weiter und verändern dieses. Wenns dir ned taugt, reroll, deinstallier BC und amch deine Classic WoW Gilde auf, die nur nach den alten Regeln tickt, in der es auch keine Heromarken und auch keine Heroinis gibt. Da könnt ihr euch dann in eurer kleinen Welt so richtig austoben.

Edtih3
/vote for Penismeter für elite maximale Zeit Investierer


----------



## D4rk-x (14. Juni 2008)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Darf ich mal was klarstellen, selbst Leute, die T5 Content Equip hatten haben auf diverse Markensachen gewechselt. Das mag dem einen aufstossen, dem anderen ist das aber keineswegs ein Dorn im Auge, weil er damit sich evtl verbessern konnte und somit dem ganzen Raid gedient hat. Und abgesehen davon, 100 Marken für die Robe und 150 Marken für den Dolch sind in genau der gleichen Zeit gefarmt, wie wenn ich mir die Robe der Meerhexe mit nem Raid holen will, nur das die Robe der Meerhexe doch nen ticken besser ist. Was ich sagen will, das einzige, was den Elitegilden nun verloren geht ist die Anerkennung, ist die Tatsache, dass sie nichtmehr die EINZIGEN sind, die da reinkönnen. Und klar kommen da Sprüche a la hey schau dem sein Equip an, hey schau an wieoft sie da drin wipen und machen immernoch weiter (obwohl keine bt/mh pre). Habt ihr euch schon überlegt, wie ihr euch angestellt habt in den ersten inis. Aber schon klar, jetzt seid ihr Elite nicht mehr die ganz tollen, jetzt seid ihr nichtmehr die einzigen, die etwas erreicht haben und schon ist man sauer, weil man ja der arrogante Elitespieler ist und man wenn schon nur alles selbst erleben darf und selbst einsammeln darf. Ein anderer Spieler, der dir Elitespieler unteranderem den Spielcontent mitbezahlt, der darf da nichts erleben, der soll uim Schlabby bleiben und d3 farmen, alles klar^^
> Ich will keine Gildennamen nennen, aber wenn ich seh wie manch T6 Equipter sich aufführt, nur weil er t6 trägt, dann lach ich nur. Wie man sich als Mensch verändern kann, nur weil man ein paar lila Pixel hat, ist schon der Hammer. Ich verstehe den TE und kann mich nur denen anschließen, die über diejenigen lachen, welche sich nun aufregen, dass ja "jeder" nach BT kann und jetzt "alle" Markenzeug kriegen^^ Es ist und bleibt ein Game, wer sein soziales Verhalten wegen ein paar Pixel (ich wiederhole mich) negativ verändert, sollte sich echt mal Gedanken um seine kleine bunte Welt machen.
> 
> BTW ich habe mir nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, weil es im Prinzip eh die alte Leiher ist (nicht bös an den TE gerichtet^^).



Son mist, wer hat denn gesagt das man den Casuals nicht die Epics gönnt? Es gibt so viele wege epics zu erlangen es gibt so viele wege WoW zu erleben. Doch wieso kriegt man für 37 mal Bollwerk Heroic eine Epische Brust mit einem Epic Sockelstein mit Stats die einer Brust aus Hyjal oder BT gleicht wenn die Leute die Hyjal Raiden sich von Karah bis Hyjal erstmal durchschlagen mussten. Genau es gibt keine Begründung dafür ausser das die Casuals solange rumgeheult haben bis se ihren willen bekommen haben auch so krass tolle epics zu tragen die sie nie nie im leben brauchen werden weil se ja eh net die zeit haben zu raiden. 

Es steht außerhalb jeglicher Relation. Um was anderes geht’s nicht. Jeder der denkt man gönnt ihm seine epics net der hat mal garnicht verstanden worum es den powergamern und elitegilden geht.


----------



## Genomchen (15. Juni 2008)

@D4rk-x
Gut, dann sag mir die Quelle, woher du weißt, dass es wegen den offensichtlich so vielen Heulern zur Equipverbesserung kam. Zeig mir die Quelle, die genau beschreibt: "Auf Grund von heulenden Spielern haben wir uns entschlossen HeroEpics auf BT Status einzuführen" und ich halt für ewig den Mund. Und du sagst 37 mal Bollwerk heroic---> 37 mal sagen wir 1,5....macht 55,5h. Du willst mir also sagen ich habe nach 55,5h Spielzeit kein Recht auf nen Epicrobe, die mit BT Items zu vergleichen ist? Also ganz ehrlich, es wird immer lächerlicher.


----------



## Hubautz (15. Juni 2008)

D4rk-x schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle viel mehr von den Powergamern abhängig als wie ihr euch in Wirklichkeit eingestehen wollt.


'D4rk-x', 'D4rk-x'– du hast ein Problem. Dieses Problem ist dir noch nicht bewusst aber du wirst in absehbarer Zeit aus allen Wolken und darüber hinaus  unsanft auf deinen Hintern fallen.
Mit dem nächsten Addon werden alle deine wunderbaren T6-Sachen für den Arsch sein. Möglicherweise nach der ersten Quest im Startgebiet. Gewöhn dich schon mal dran.Wer damals vor BC „nur“ T2 oder T2,5  (das AQ Zeug) hatte, wurde ganz plötzlich damit konfrontiert, dass der ganze Bettel, für den man ewig unterwegs war, nun nix mehr wert war.
So wird es auch mit WotLk. passieren. 
Und wenn du tatsächlich ein Problem damit hast, dass man deinem Char nicht aus 100 Metern Entfernung ansieht, dass er Txy anhat und ihm dementsprechend huldigt – tja dann solltest du vielleicht mal über das ein oder andere nachdenken.

Meine Freundin Edith - die mal wieder nicht  schlafen kann - erklärt mir grade dss die, die am meisten über "epics für casuals" jammern, diejenigen sind, die die verheerendsten Rechtschreibfehler verursachen. Besteht hier ein Zusammenhang?  Kann man eine Diskussion diesbezüglich anstrengen? 
Nee- lassen wir das.

D4rk  - das ging nicht gegen dich, du scheinst er deutschen Sprache mächtig zu sein, aber das sind ein paar andere...


----------



## Leviathan666 (15. Juni 2008)

Ich finde es gelinde gesagt ein wenig arm zu behaupten, Leute die in WoW etwas erreichen seien im Reallife umso erfolgloser. Spricht da der Neid, dass man es selbst nicht hinbekommt mal ein bisschen mehr im Spiel zu erreichen als das 0815 Questen, Farmen, Rumgammeln?

Solche Aussagen erinnern mich an:
"Jeder der schlechter ist als du ist ein Kackboon der schonmal garkeine Ahnung von irgendwas hat, jeder besser ist als du ist ein Hartz IV Empfänger."

Der Ausdruck "Elitegilden" gefällt mir nicht. Es gibt Fungilden, PvP-Gilden und Raidgilden. Es gibt auch mischmasch-Gilden, aber das ist hierbei Nebensache.
Warum jetzt auf den erfolgreichen Raidgilden rumgehackt wird, verstehe ich nicht. Wenn eine Fungilde sich auflöst, gibt es darüber auch keine Schlagzeilen in den Medien. Aber wehe eine Gilde die bereits Illidian gekillt hat löst sich auf.

Und denkt jetzt nicht von mir, ich würde Raidgilden unterstützen, die auf alle anderen Spieler kacken weil sie ja so IMBA sind.
Wer etwas im Spiel erreichen will, muss auch etwas dafür tun - basta.

Sicher ist man stolz, wenn man das erste Mal im kompletten T4/T5/T6 in einer Hauptstadt steht und sogar von Mitgliedern anderer Raidgilden bejubelt wird.
Das sind Leute, die sehen den Fortschritt, die Arbeit die man reingesteckt hat und den Willen etwas zu erreichen. Nicht, dass ich es nötig hätte, aber es ist ein tolles Gefühl. Trotzdem renne ich nicht jedem frischen 70er Tankbär hinterher und whisper ihn an was er für ein kack-Equip hat. 

Ich bin auch der Meinung, jeder sollte seinen eigenen Weg gehen. Für mich sind alle Spieler in WoW gleich viel Wert, egal ob sie Raiden, PvP machen oder nur einen Char nach dem anderen auf 70 hochspielen. In diesem Sinne stimmt wenigstens schonmal der Thementitel "Großes Elitegildesterben - na und?".


----------



## Genomchen (15. Juni 2008)

Nicht ganz Hubautz.
Ich kann leider nicht die Quelle nennen, aber wie ich das mitbekommen habe, werden die Tsets aus BC nicht ganz ihre Wertigkeit verlieren. Wie das nun in Realität aussehen wird, keine Ahnung. Kann mich nur an BC erinnern, da hab ich mit den ersten 2 leveln mein ganzes 60er Equip verloren und das hat mich damals schon in gewisser Weiße geärgert.


----------



## Genomchen (15. Juni 2008)

@Leviathan666
Respekt, sehr gute Einstellung!!!^^


----------



## Cithian (15. Juni 2008)

Florence89 schrieb:


> wow ist mitterweile ein scheiß spiel früher sprich zu mc bwl zeiten war das spiel für power gamer wesentlich attraktiver und es hat viel mehr spaß gemacht kein wunder dass die ganzen guten leute aufhören und sich die gilden deshalb auflösen. scheiß 25er raids sind viel langweiliger als die alte 40er inis
> 
> quittet eure accounts nur so blickt blizz dass das spiel in der form von der community nicht gespielt werden will nur dann wird es wieder 40er raids und ein anspruchvolles pvp system geben wie früher




bin zwar auch noch einer derer die die 40er raids live und in farbe erleben durfte aber 40er sind nicht mehr zeitgemäß . wenn man allein die gildengrößen mancher raidgilden anschaut ist das nicht mehr machbar und auch sonst, früher mags vieleicht geil gewesen sein aber heute in meinen augen kaum noch denkbar sowas wieder aufleben zu lassen. die wahl zwischen 10er und 25er ist blizz gut gelungen daran kann man meiner meinung nix drann rütteln. In der heutigen zeit hast du auch viel mehr die mal aus der reie tanzen, nicht drann zu glauben wieviel es bei nem 40er raid wären.


----------



## Gryphus (15. Juni 2008)

Also ganz ehrlich!?

WoW wird es nicht schaden, also dem Spiel bei der Community mag das anderes sein. Aber davon mal abgesehen kann ich den Hype darum eh nicht ganz verstehen. Ich spiele seit der Beta WoW und mich aber "Elitegilden" nie Interessiert oder wer wenn als erstes legt.
Klar haben die Gilden was geleistet und haben eine Grundtaktik geprägt, die andere Übernommen haben und diese teilweise verfeinert haben.
Aber es wird immer welche geben die einen Boss killen und wenn es nun 3 Tage – 4 Wochen länger dauert ist das auch kein Welt untergang. Zudem gibt’s es noch immer welche die weiter machen.

Schade ist es eher um jeden der nicht mehr Spielen kann dem die Zeit fehlt, und denen den es keinen spaß mehr macht.
Das Letztere kann sich Blizz ankreiden da neue Inhalte nur langsam kommen, und Features einfach nicht nach kommen die bei anderen schon gang und gebe sind, aber das ist ein anders Thema das man jetzt nicht hier breit treten muss zu dem es dazu schon genug Beiträge gibt.

So on Gry


----------



## Draco1985 (15. Juni 2008)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Draco, mal realistisch gesehen, wie lang braucht ein Casual Gamer um sich 100 Marken zu erfarmen geschweige denn 150 bzw insgesamt 250 bzw 330????? das ist der Punkt. Nur weil das jetzt jeder holen kann, heißt es nicht, dass auch jeder das Ding sich leisten kann. Und wenn ich die Zeit investiert hab und 5 Wochen kara gegangen bin, nebenher noch evtl ZA und dann noch diverse Heros, um die Robe der Dämonenseele zu kriegen, hab ich sie dann nicht verdient????? Ganz ehrlich, bist du was besseres, das du behaupten kannst, wer die maximale Zeit investiert, der hat auch das maximale verdient. Sry, das ist sowas von nem Bullshit. Also wenn ich BT (klar geht ned, aber deine Aussage sagt genau das aus) in ner Stunde schaffen würd, dann hätt ich die Items ned verdient?? Wenn du für deine Items so lang brauchst, selber Schuld, sagt ja keiner, dass du in deiner Gilde bleiben musst.



Es ist egal wie lange es dauert die Items zu bekommen, du hast mich da falsch verstanden (oder ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt). Es geht um den Aufwand und Fähigkeiten. Und zigmal die einfachste der Heroic-Instanzen durchzukauen ist eine ganz andere Sache, als sich durch Kara, an Gruul und evtl. Maggi vorbei und durch SSC und TK zu kämpfen, dann die Bosse in MH/BT anzugehen und darauf zu warten, dass ein bestimmtes Item droppt.

Wenn die Leute auch nur eine Instanz von der "Schwierigkeit" von SSC schaffen würden, dann hätte niemals jemand laut genug geheult um die Marken notwendig zu machen. Den Casuals fehlt es meiner Erfahrung nach nicht an Zeit, es fehlt an KÖNNEN. Ich habe schon mit Leuten zusammengespielt die zu dumm waren einen vorgelesenen (!!!) Guide zu kapieren und das im Spiel umzusetzen. Und das müssen sie jetzt umgehen können, weil sonst das Geflenne aus Europa bis nach Amerika hörbar ist (und umgekehrt) oder wie?

Erbärmlicher gehts ja wohl nicht mehr.



> Edith
> Ich hatte Keal und Vashj auch nicht down, da waren die ersten Vier Bosse in MH schon im Dreck, na und? geht dich das was an? Bleib in deinem Raid und hlat den Mund, wenn jemand anders was anderes trägt, was er auf andere Weise wie du bekommen hat, dann geht dich das nen Scheiss an. Aus Basta!



Schön für dich, damit hast du schon mal mehr geschafft als ich armer Casual. Wo ist also dein Problem mit der Abschaffung/Verteuerung von Markenequip?



> Edith2
> Spiele, Technologien und Updates oder Addons bringen ein Game weiter und verändern dieses. Wenns dir ned taugt, reroll, deinstallier BC und amch deine Classic WoW Gilde auf, die nur nach den alten Regeln tickt, in der es auch keine Heromarken und auch keine Heroinis gibt. Da könnt ihr euch dann in eurer kleinen Welt so richtig austoben.



"Veränderung" ist nicht synonym mit "Verbesserung".


----------



## Mahni (15. Juni 2008)

praxisplaner schrieb:


> Erschrockene und fast ängstlich anmutende Meldungen machen die Runde - wichtige, hochgeschätzte Elitegilden werfen das Handtuch. Aber wen interessiert das? Die meisten WoW-Spieler, mit denen Blizzard sein Geld verdient sind sicher Gelegenheitsspieler, die in ihrer Freizeit neben Beruf, Familie, Freunden oder anderen Freizeitbeschäftigungen entspannt und ohne Druck ab und an WoW spielen und ohne zu murren ebenso ihren monatlichen Beitrag entrichten. Sie suchen Abwechslung, Spass und Entspannung, aber auch Community und das Eintauchen in eine andere Welt - alles was ein Online-Rollenspiel ausmacht. Die Wenigsten haben Zeit und Lust auf stressige Dauerzocke, "virtuellen" Termin- und Leistungsdruck, auf das repetitive Durchspielen der immmer gleichen Instanzen. Und ganz sicher die wenigsten WoW-Spieler haben auch nur annähernd alle Raids und Instanzen durchgespielt.
> 
> Ich kann einen guten Wein langsam trinken und jeden Schluck genießen, oder ihn mir "auf ex hinter die Binde" kippen. In beiden Fällen wird die Flasche leer nur ersteres kann ich länger tun und macht mehr Spass.
> 
> ...



Ich sehe die Problematik einfach da drin , das zuviele das echte Leben vergessen. Klar ich raide auch gern und ich verstehe die leute auch völlig , die eben zitierte "mittelschicht", die etwas mehr als casuals sind und gerne raiden gehen und sich über die Vereinfachung des Raidcontents ärgern. Die jenigen Leute die Raiden gehen möchten und was erreichen möchten , denen soll es auch nicht in die Wiege gelegt werden die schwersten bosse zu legen. Deswegen kann ich den Autor dieses Threads nicht völlig verstehen- denn du hast schon recht die Casuals sind in der Überzahl - aber das Raiden ist ein großer bestandteil dieses Spiels, - wobei wir hier nun am Punkt sind. Ihr dürft trotzdem einfach nicht vergessen - dass das hier bloß ein Spiel ist, es ist nur ein Spiel, - ein spiel wie jedes andere gameboy spiel als ihr noch kinder wart. Seit einigen Monaten hab ich quasi aufgehört mit dem Raiden und spiele nur noch selten, da ich einfach festgestellt habe das das langsam nicht mehr mein ding ist..(ini gehen und raiden immer nach Schema F, selbst im t6 bereich) ich möchte mit Freunden im Rl spaß haben, meinen Beruf meistern, auf etwas hinsparen.. gemeinsam was im RL erleben.. sich selbst entdecken.. Viele vergessen dass , raiden gerne, haben zwar einen Beruf und evtl Familie, dennoch sind es dann auch eben jene die dann aufschreien, wenn der Endcontent vereinfacht wird, anstatt mal die Augen auf zu machen, und das Spiel mal nicht ganz so ernst zu nehmen.. und es als Abwechslung zum Alltag sehen. Darin liegt nämlich die Problematik, die leute die sich intensiv mit raiden beschäftigen, versteifen sich immer mehr in das ganze  - und ärgern sich sobald sich etwas an Ihrem zweiten Lebenselixier ändert.. Klar es ist jedem selbst überlassen wie viel er spielt - wenn er das gerne tut - ist es ok - dennoch sollte man da auch mal über den Tellerrand hinauskucken und das ganze SIPEL mal nicht so überbewerten - denn wie gesagt es ist nicht mehr und nicht weniger als ein SPIEL.

LG


----------



## Bighawk1974 (15. Juni 2008)

Also diester Thread erstaunt mich immer wieder. Die Community von WoW hat sich echt in zwei lager gespalten. Ich kann mich noch da daran erinnern, als man noch regelmäßig nach Ony, MC, Bwl ging. Nicht so auf die Ausüstung schaute, sondern auf die Spieler und wie sie Ihre Chars beherschten. Der Zusammen halt der Leute war auch größer als heute.

Heute hat sich es sehr viel geändert. Heute wird zuerst geschaut wie man Ausgerüstet bist. Ob Du deinen Char spielen kannst ist glaub ich den meisten vollkommen egal. Wenn sich dann PvP ausrüstung holt um damit man es man leichter hat um z.B. nach Kara zugehen heißt es, "Du machst zuwenig Damage" (Spiele einen Mage). Nun ja muss man wohl akezeptieren. 

Wenn man Grüne oder Blau Ausrüstungsgegenstände trägst hälst Du zuwenig aus. Hm nun ja. Die ersten leute die mit Kara angefangen haben haben auch mit Blauenausrüstungsgegenstände angefangen. 

Also fängt man an in Heroic Ini´s zugehen und sich passende Ausrüstung zu holen um eventuell mal in eine Raidgruppe zu kommen. Und selbst wenn man sich TAUSEND mal in den HEROIC`S rumgeprügelt hat bekommt man noch den Vorwurf man bekommt alles in den ALLEWERTESTEN geschoben!! Die Argumentation ist sowas von Traurig. Die den Weg genommen haben sich die Marken zu besorgen haben auch verdammt viel Zeit invenstiert. Da finde ich es legetim das man dafür auch angemessen belohnt wird.

Und ja es gibt Menschen die haben nicht die Zeit zu Raiden. Das liegt daran das man arbeiten muss und deshalb nicht die Vorraussetzung haben regelmäßig zu Raiden, die aber auch jeden Monat ihre 13 Euro hinblättern die leider nie den Endcontend sehen.

Und den könnt man nicht mal das Schwarze unter den Fingernägeln. Die Leute die Raiden könnt seit froh das ihr Raiden könnt und alles was PVE anliegt auch spielen könnt.

Die meisten Post gehen hier aber wieder mal am Thema vorbei es ging hier um das Sterben der Elitegilden. Jetzt ist es wieder mal wieder eine Disskusion ProGAMER gegen die Casuals. 

Trotzdem freue ich mich auf das neue Addon. Wobei wenn die Community nichts besseres zu tun hat sich gegenseitg fertig zu machen das ganze wieder einen kleinen bitteren beigeschmack.


----------



## Draco1985 (15. Juni 2008)

Bighawk1974 schrieb:


> Heute hat sich es sehr viel geändert. Heute wird zuerst geschaut wie man Ausgerüstet bist. Ob Du deinen Char spielen kannst ist glaub ich den meisten vollkommen egal. Wenn sich dann PvP ausrüstung holt um damit man es man leichter hat um z.B. nach Kara zugehen heißt es, "Du machst zuwenig Damage" (Spiele einen Mage). Nun ja muss man wohl akezeptieren.
> 
> Wenn man Grüne oder Blau Ausrüstungsgegenstände trägst hälst Du zuwenig aus. Hm nun ja. Die ersten leute die mit Kara angefangen haben haben auch mit Blauenausrüstungsgegenstände angefangen.



Und auf die Idee dass es so ist, weil jeder Casual Epix4Free abstauben kann kommst du nicht?



> Und selbst wenn man sich TAUSEND mal in den HEROIC`S rumgeprügelt hat bekommt man noch den Vorwurf man bekommt alles in den ALLEWERTESTEN geschoben!!



Zurecht, weil die Heroics keine Herausforderung sind, die mit Raidinstanzen vergleichbar wäre und trotzdem durch das Markenequip effektiv dieselben Belohnungen ergeben. Die Mehrheit der Leute, die sich jetzt mit Markenequip, zusammengeleechtem (!!!) S1/2 und dergleichen ausstattet käme doch nichtmal durch Kara, egal welches Equip sie tragen.



> Die Argumentation ist sowas von Traurig. Die den Weg genommen haben sich die Marken zu besorgen haben auch verdammt viel Zeit invenstiert. Da finde ich es legetim das man dafür auch angemessen belohnt wird.



Sie werden angemessen belohnt - mit den regulären Drops aus den Instanzen.



> Und ja es gibt Menschen die haben nicht die Zeit zu Raiden. Das liegt daran das man arbeiten muss und deshalb nicht die Vorraussetzung haben regelmäßig zu Raiden, die aber auch jeden Monat ihre 13 Euro hinblättern die leider nie den Endcontend sehen.



Und ich sag es wieder - persönliches Pech. Wenn euch für Highend die zeit fehlt, dann gibts andere Spiele, die weniger investierte Zeit fordern.



> Wobei wenn die Community nichts besseres zu tun hat sich gegenseitg fertig zu machen das ganze wieder einen kleinen bitteren beigeschmack.



Randnotiz: wann hatte die sogenannte "Community" (*Lachanfall niederkämpf*) von WoW JE etwas besseres zu tun? Das Niveau dieses Spiels geht rapide in Richtung Null und das AUCH (wenn auch nicht ausschließlich) wegen der eklatanten Bevorzugung von Casuals. Ich frage mich wann man auch offiziell auf Werbeplakaten lesen darf:

"Komm in die World of WarCraft, hier kannst du ein Held sein, ohne etwas dafür tun zu müssen!"


----------



## D4rk-x (15. Juni 2008)

Genomchen schrieb:


> @D4rk-x
> Gut, dann sag mir die Quelle, woher du weißt, dass es wegen den offensichtlich so vielen Heulern zur Equipverbesserung kam. Zeig mir die Quelle, die genau beschreibt: "Auf Grund von heulenden Spielern haben wir uns entschlossen HeroEpics auf BT Status einzuführen" und ich halt für ewig den Mund. Und du sagst 37 mal Bollwerk heroic---> 37 mal sagen wir 1,5....macht 55,5h. Du willst mir also sagen ich habe nach 55,5h Spielzeit kein Recht auf nen Epicrobe, die mit BT Items zu vergleichen ist? Also ganz ehrlich, es wird immer lächerlicher.



Richtig, ich will damit sagen das du nach 55 h  kein recht auf ein Item mit BT-Stats hast. Weil für Leute die geraidet haben, nach 55 h gerade mal Equip auf Anfang SSC Status dabei rumgekommen wäre. Plus repkosten, buffood, flask, elexiere und, und, und. 
Keiner kann doch von euch ernsthaft behaupten dass 37-mal Bollwerk dem Aufwand eines Hyjals oder BT's gleich kommt. Samt Raidinstanzen die dazu notwendig waren um den Equipstatus herzustellen, um diese Instanzen überhaupt bewältigen zu können. 
Richtig es wird lächerlich aber bestimmt nicht von meinem Standpunkt aus. Bollwerk Hero kann ich Full Rar eqiped machen Hyjal kann ich nicht full RaR raiden, Das kann ich auch nicht in TK und SSC bzw. Maggy. Wenn ich full RaR raiden will gehe ich nach Karah und fang dort mein Raidspiel an. Wenn ich Hyjal oder BT Raiden will muss ich mich erst durch 5 Raidinstanzen schlagen und mir das dazuentsprechende gear besorgen. Bollwerk kann ich sofort nach erhalt des Schlüssels auf der Rufstufe wohlwollend abfarmen.  
Nenn mir doch mal einen triftigen Grund warum Casuals mit so nem Equip rumlaufen sollten wenn sie ja nicht die Zeit haben zu Raiden (also keine Zeit das Equip zu nutzen), sie nicht Epicgeil sind ? Im PvP kann man das Gear ja auch nicht unbedingt benutzen. Also warum ? Weil ihr es einfach haben wollt? 
Ich meine ich gebe ja ehrlich zu das ich es Spielern nicht gönne die eben nicht die dementsprechende Leistung dafür gebracht haben. Alles wird in spielen nach Leistung bemessen. Genau wie im Sport in der Arbeit oder in der Schule. Also nennt mir mal den Grund dafür.

Hubautz, ich hab den BC Item Wipe mitgemacht und keine Sorge ich werd auch nicht aus allen Wolken fallen. Es geht mir auch nicht darum, ich wiederhole es geht mir um die Relation der Belohnung, das mich alle Leute in dem Equip anbeten. Es ist einfach nur mal so das Leute die nicht raiden einfach kein nutzen für dieses Equip haben bzw kein need, für was denn auch? Das equip wurde eben fürs raiden designt, dazu erschaffen und konzipiert durch highend Instanzen im 25er raid zu spielen was kein casual jemals wird. Also dann doch bitte die ganzen fetten Raidinstanzen abschaffen die high epic drops streichen und die Diskussion hat sich gegessen. Und wir spielen wow nur noch in dem wir auf eqig questen auf Battlegrounds gehen Arena machen und Heroic Instanzen besuchen. Also all das was ihr Casual macht. Dafür braucht man kein T6 oder T6 like Equip.Wir raider verschwinden von der Bildfläche und ihr habt eure ruhe.

  Ich wiederhole es, ich gönne jedem seine epics wenn die erbrachte Leistung und die Relation dazu stimmt und derzeit stimmt sie eben oben und unten nicht.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (15. Juni 2008)

> Es ist egal wie lange es dauert die Items zu bekommen, du hast mich da falsch verstanden (oder ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt). Es geht um den Aufwand und Fähigkeiten. Und zigmal die einfachste der Heroic-Instanzen durchzukauen ist eine ganz andere Sache, als sich durch Kara, an Gruul und evtl. Maggi vorbei und durch SSC und TK zu kämpfen, dann die Bosse in MH/BT anzugehen und darauf zu warten, dass ein bestimmtes Item droppt


Naja kommt auch immer drauf an ob mans selber macht oder sich ziehen lässt (und zwar sowohl was die Heroics betrifft als auch die Raids). Wer sich tatsächlich 150 Marken durch Heroic Runs holt hat damit zumindest eine gewisse... _Hingabe_ bewiesen. Ich hatte nach 60 marken keinen Bock mehr auf Heroics...




Bighawk1974 schrieb:


> Heute hat sich es sehr viel geändert. Heute wird zuerst geschaut wie man Ausgerüstet bist. Ob Du deinen Char spielen kannst ist glaub ich den meisten vollkommen egal. Wenn sich dann PvP ausrüstung holt um damit man es man leichter hat um z.B. nach Kara zugehen heißt es, "Du machst zuwenig Damage" (Spiele einen Mage). Nun ja muss man wohl akezeptieren.


Ja, ist schon auffällig. Anscheinend gehen viele heutzutage einfach davon aus, dass der jeweils andere ein unfähiger Trottel ist und bestehen dann auf gutes Equip um das zu kompensieren. Ich entstamme noch einer Spielergeneration die 10er Scholo damals wegen der Quests zu 5. gemacht hat, mit nem Paladin als Tank (Palas waren im Gegensatz zu heute nicht wirklich aufs Tanken ausgelegt). Von Epics haben wir zu dem Zeitpunkt nichtmal geträumt...

Damals kannte man aber auch einen Großteil der Spieler irgendwie noch vom Leveln oder früheren Instanzruns und ja, der Zusammenhalt war größer und das Engagement auch. Heute treffe ich auf 70 zum Teil Leute, die waren anscheinend noch nie in irgendeiner Instanz durch die sie nicht gezogen wurden. Was man spätestens im Kloster gelernt haben sollte, muss man denen in Kara erst noch mühsam beibringen. Klar, dass andere einem da auch nicht viel zutrauen...

Vielleicht auch ein Nebeneffekt der immer leichter zu habenden Belohnungen, dass niemand sich mehr richtig anstrengen möchte. Naja, die gute alte Zeit *seuftz*


----------



## Maximolider (15. Juni 2008)

Da ist es wieder,das "nicht gönnen"...
ich gönne jedem sein equip,wenn man die schweren bosse beim raid umhaut,soll man auch was dafür bekommen.
aber warum wird es den anderen nicht für die so "einfachen" marken gegönnt?ihr habt als pros doch trotzdem den elitären spielspaß den ich mit meiner gilde nicht habe,stehen am anfang der 25er instanzen und das wird alles noch ein bisschen dauern...:-) und deswegen steht mir anscheinend auch kein gutes equip zu....soll ich mal laut lachen?
ich glaube,der ohrensammler hat da wirklich recht,es muss jeder sehen,wenn sich pros in einem SPIEL etwas ERARBEITEN....na,merkt ihr noch was?eben...:-) also,d4rk und drako,ich weiss jetzt wirklich nicht,ob meiner größer ist als eurer,aber der unterschied ist wohl,das es mir total hupe ist,da ich zumindest spaß habe,egal,wie weit ihr seit..:-)

in diesem sinne,nicht vergessen,wow ist ein spiel,habt spaß damit und schaut nicht immer nur auf andere,wir sind hier nicht auf einem laufsteg ala "germanys next superimbawowplayer"

max


----------



## Bighawk1974 (15. Juni 2008)

Also D4rk-x so Deine Posts durchlese habe ich das Gefühl das Du das Spiel vie zu viel zu Ernst nimmst. Du gehst immer von den Standpunkt aus wer nicht Raidet darf auch nicht gut ausgerüstet sein. Hmmm denkpause.........große DENKPAUSE.

Also ich finde schon wenn man regelmäßig in die Heroic Inis um sich die Marken zu holen auch dafür eine Angemessene Belohnung bekommen sollte. Denn ich zahl das gleiche Geld wie Du, und ich darf dann nicht gut Ausgerüstet sein. Das ist irgendwie eine ganz traurige Ansicht. Wer so wie ich in Schichtdienst arbeite hat nicht die Möglichkeit zu raiden obwohl ich das gerne möchte. 

So wenn ich dann mal die Möglichkeit habe zu raiden kann ich nicht mit, weil mir der Raidleiter sagt:"Du kannst nicht mit, weil Du so schlecht ausgerüstet bist." Echt dolle Einstellung. Ich denke mal jeder Spieler soll ein bissel Erfolg haben. Du hast doch auch bestimmt für die Marken ein Rüstungsteil geholt, weil eventuell ein schlechteres hattes. Denn die Marken droppen ja auch in den Raidinstanzen und da kannst Du mir nicht erzählen das Du es nicht gemacht hast. 

Was Dir wohl gegen den Strich geht ist das man halt durch die Marken auch Raidfähig wird und vielleicht ein anderer Dir deinen Raidplatz wegnimmt. Und vergisst was ganz wichtiges das WoW ein Spiel ist nicht mehr.


----------



## D4rk-x (15. Juni 2008)

Bighawk1974 schrieb:


> Also D4rk-x so Deine Posts durchlese habe ich das Gefühl das Du das Spiel vie zu viel zu Ernst nimmst. Du gehst immer von den Standpunkt aus wer nicht Raidet darf auch nicht gut ausgerüstet sein. Hmmm denkpause.........große DENKPAUSE.
> 
> Also ich finde schon wenn man regelmäßig in die Heroic Inis um sich die Marken zu holen auch dafür eine Angemessene Belohnung bekommen sollte. Denn ich zahl das gleiche Geld wie Du, und ich darf dann nicht gut Ausgerüstet sein. Das ist irgendwie eine ganz traurige Ansicht. Wer so wie ich in Schichtdienst arbeite hat nicht die Möglichkeit zu raiden obwohl ich das gerne möchte.
> 
> ...



Nein, ich sag ja garnicht das man nicht gut ausgerüstet sein darf, ich sag nur das man nicht Sachen auf nem BT Stand haben sollte wenn man nicht raiden geht oder aktiver Raidspieler ist. Wenn ich keine Arena machen kriege ich ja auch keine Aktuellen S-Sets also wieso zum Henker sollen Spieler Raidequip bekommen die nicht raiden gehen? Die Argumentation mit dem schlecht Equip und dem nicht mitgenommen werden zählt nicht, ich habe auch bei Grün angefangen und habe mit von der erstens non  Hero Ini bis BT das ganze Equip selber erspielt und ich sag dir aus Erfahrung das die Relation der arbeit und des schwierigkeitsgrades für die Belohnung der Markenklasse, nicht im geringsten zu dem Equip stehen die man im Hyjal oder Bt bekommt. Auf gut deutsch kriegt ihr die Sachen geschenkt auch wenn ihr meint 55 h ist viel. Es ist dennoch ein Witz im Gegensatz zu dem was ein Raidspieler für son equip geleistet hat. Wo ist das denn falsch zu verstehen? Vor allem was will der Casual damit?

Ihr habt mir immer noch nett oben genannte frage beantwortet. Was wollt ihr damit? Wenn es euch eben nicht um Item Geilheit, posen oder sonnst was ähnlichem geht ? Ihr braucht es nicht ich brauche es weil mich sonnst Archiemond beim tanken in 1 schlag auseinander nimmt oder Supremus mit einem dicken tritt in den hintern nachhause befördert. Kein menshc sieht euch Casuals als schlechtere Spieler und und Raidspieler als bessere. Ihr spielt nur WoW anders als wir und sehen in WoW nen anderen Sinn. Genau wie die PvP spieler was anderes drinen sehen als Twinker. 
Dennoch stecken wir mehr zeit mehr arbeit mehr organisation ins raiden, als eben der Casual um so einen equipstandardt zu erreichen…. und dann kriegt ihr auf einmal das ganze 4 free bei einem Händler. 

Ich seh das auch nicht zu ernst ich find die Diskusion hier sehr lustig und kann nachts ohne Probleme schlafen ( es sei denn ich zock mal wie heute ne nacht mit guten kumpelsdurch und machen fun twinken xD) und ohne an wow denken zu müssen =) Ich weiß immer noch das es ein PC Spiel und ein Hobby ist. Wenn es aber jetzt um ne Diskussion über die abschaffung des Abseits im Fußball gehen würde und ich wäre dagegen und ihr alle dafür würde keiner fragen ob das Thema nicht viel zu ernst sehe. Ich stehe eben nur für meine Meinung ein.  Es interessiere mich eben seit langem mal ein Thema was zu Diskussion steht weil es was betrifft was für mich den Hauptspielspaß an wow ausmacht  ----- >das Raiden.  Hätte Blizzard auf dem Markenstatus von ZA schlußgemacht wäre doch alles im Butter kein Hahn hätte gekräht aber das ist einfach ein eingriff gewesen der die komplette PvE Spielbalance über den Haufen wirft. 

Und noch mal für alle die die nicht verstehen was ich sage. Jeder darf und soll für erbrachte Leistung dementsprechende Epics in Hülle und Fülle auf der Bank liegen haben. oder am char tragen. Ich freu mich da auch für euch und finde das super toll. Aber um Himmelswillen muss da auch die Leistung und die Relation stimmen und beim derzeitigen Markenequip stimmt es eben nicht mehr. Ihr seid im Grunde genommen alle froh das Blizzard euch t6 like items fürs, und das bitte in der relation sehen, nichts tun schenkt

Klar ich würd mir ja auch nicht rein reden lassen, von Leuten die hunderttausenden von Euros für nen Ferrari bezahlen,  weil die Hersteller Firma meint ah der Casual Arbeiter da, der da bei Köln der hat es jetzt verdeint nen Ferrari zu fahren und alle anderen Casual workers auch weil se ja net die Möglichkeiten haben das Geld für den wagen zu erbringen. Was die ganzen Reichen sagen geht mir da auch am po vorbei und bin zufrieden nen Ferrari zu fahren und egal ob die Argumentation noch so sinnig ist ich red einfach dagegen.


----------



## Bighawk1974 (15. Juni 2008)

Nah klar D4rk-x  ich denke nur jeder spielt WoW so wie es im gefällt. Und wenn man sich die Ausrüstung durch Marken sich holen kann dann soll er das auch tun und dafür auch eine angemessene Belohung dafür erhalten. Nur Du hast kein Verständnis das man auch anders an die Belohnungungen kommen kann da ist doch der Schuh begraben. 

Wenn Du Raiden möchtest dann mache das doch und lass doch uns "Casual" einfach in Ruhe. Anstatt Dich hier so aus zu lassen. Dir könnte doch egal sein was andere Spieler machen. Und warum möchte ich, wenn ich in Heroic Instanzen gehe und diese ständig und immer wieder reingehe auch dementsprechend belohnt werde, sonst würde es keinen Sinn machen in die Heroic Instanzen zu gehen, ist doch Logisch oder? Außerdem möchte ich, wenn ich mal mehr Zeit habe auch in die 25 er Instanzen gehn. Und so steigere ich eventuell meine Chancen eine Raidgruppe zu finden die mit nimmt. Ohne gleich so hingestellt zu werden das ich die Items abstauben will. Schon mal daran gedacht D4rk? Ich glaube nicht.

Und mal zu Draco. Also ich habe Pech gehabt, weißt Du was ich habe auch noch ein Berufsleben und ein Reallife. Ich zahle 13 Euro genau wie DU!!! Und wenn ich mich ausrüsten kann ohne mich 4-5 Stunden in einer Raidinstanz zu gehen, warum sollte ich ich diese Möglichkeit nicht nutzen ? Ich wäre ja echt DÄMMLICH wenn ich das nicht machen würde oder ? Denn irgendein Ziel muss man ja im Spiel haben oder nicht ? Dein Ziel ist es zu Raiden. Gut das Akzeptiere ich auch, dann akzeptiere DANN AUCH bitte das es Leute gibt die NICHT Raiden aus verschiedenen Gründen. 

Ich finde es langsam echt Traurig was für eine Neiddiskussion hier immer wieder entstehen!! WAs Du auch gerne machst das die Casuals ja gleich so hinstellst, als könnten die nicht WoW spielen. Dann Frage ich mal woher Du das wissen möchtest. Du nimmst Dir viel herraus. Du bist doch nichts besseres nur weil Du Raidest oder?  DEIN Problem ist doch das Dein STATUSSYMBOL wohl wackelt, weil ja so unheimlich viel Casuals auch mit guter Ausrüstung stehen. DAS ist ja sowas von SCHLIMM. Du bist doch nur Sauer das Blizz es ermöglich hat, dass Spieler halt auch anders an die Epics kommen, da liegt doch eigentlich der Hund begraben. Du kannst aber den Spieler nicht vorwerfen diese Chance zu nutzen.


----------



## Greeki (15. Juni 2008)

> Es geht nicht darum, die leute die etwas länger WoW spielen zu flamen, sonder diejenigen, die um JEDEN Preis die ersten sein müssen, die Boss x und Boss y als erstes Legen müssen. wennman irgendwann die top inzen Farmt, dann wird einem das spiel irgendwan langweilig (ist fast so wie wennman wochenlang nur immer hochgezogen wird)



Du verurteilst damit alle Spitzensportler oder andere Leute die sich intensivst mit ihrem Hobby beschäftigen.



> Ich weiß von Elite Gilden, die falls ein neuer Content eingefügt wird, 6 !!!! Raids pro Woche haben, normalerweise nur 3.



Pre BC war es Standard 7 Tage die Woche zu raiden. (Bei "Elite Gilden" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



> Sicherlich sind Auflösungen von Elitegilden kein verlust für die Community, höchstens für die leidtragenden Mitglieder mit erhaltenem Raidwille



Es ist ein Riesenverlust. Illuminati waren zb. die Gründer der deutschen Comm. Sie waren mit Abstand die älteste deutsche WoW gilde und bei DnT schauts nicht anders aus.



> Aber mit 10 Stunden WoW die Woche, reisst man mal grad gar nix.



Mit rund 16h/Woche (raidpots/gold Farmzeit miteinberechnet) hat man mittlerweile locker Illidan down.



> Ausserdem, würde ich mal bitte gerne ne Erklärung haben, warum ich mein Markenequip, für welches ich round 600 Marken gebraucht habe, irgendwo rein geschoben bekommen habe ??



Das Problem ist einfach dabei: Du hast Karazhan vl Zul'aman und Heros gemacht und hast dabei nie einen "schwierigen" 25er Boss grossartig gelegt, aber du bekommst jetzt dafür Items die von solchen "schwierigen" Bossen droppen können für eine "schlechtere" Leistung. Man kanns ungefähr vergleichen mit: Einer rennt 1000m fünfmal in unter 3 Min ein andrer zehnmal in 3:10, wieso sollte der zweite die selbe Note/Belohnung bekommen wie der erste? Seine "Leistung" war nie besser, daher würde sich der erste gehänselt vorkommen wenn der zweite die gleiche Note bekommt. Das Problem wurde ausserdem sogar aufgenommen bei Blizzard und sie werden/wollen anscheinend verschieden wertige Marken in Wotlk rausbringen.



> Als ob das irgendwas mit Skill zu tun hätte..



Teilweise hat es desöfteren mal mit Skill zu tun das schwierigste ist aber einen Raid zu organisieren.



> Wer das nicht erkannt hat, dass es in Wirklichkeit nur darum geht, und Contentgeil/Itemgeil seine Zeit verschwendet hat, soll mal nüchtern in den Spiegel schauen, bevor er über Casuals herzieht.



Du bist nicht Contentgeil? Dir würde also eine Instanz reichen? Sorry denk mal drüber anch was du von dir gibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ob Blizzard umdenkt, weiß keiner, aber sie sollten sich schon darüber im Klaren sein, was sie an Gilden wie Nihilum & Co. haben. Wenn Gilden wie Forte, DnT, Iluminati & Risen hinschmeißen, sollten bei den Raidentwicklern einige Alarmglocken läuten.



Man kann es als Raider nur hoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich hab bisher noch gar nix gefordert oder gewollt.



Schau mal in die offiziellen Foren. Dort wird/wurde Blizzard bombadiert mit solchen Anfragen und sie haben reagiert und euch und damit auch dir die Möglichkeit gegeben. Das du nichts gesagt hast is toll für dich trotzdem profitierst du von den vielen vielen andren die geweint haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Mich stören die Hardcorezocker die durchs Spiel rushen und dann meckern es gäbe keinen Content mehr.



Du solltest dir mal den Abschiedspost von Risen anschaun. Elite Gilden würden nicht meckern wenn anderer Content kommt und man hat ZA auch zb. immer erwähnt das was getan wurde (zwar nicht für sie aber wenigstens was), aber seit 2.1 (Was den mit BC Start versprochenen Content gebracht hat) ist NUR ZA dazugekommen und genau das wird bemängelt. Blizzard macht momentan viel zu wenig fürs Spiel und es ist egal ob wotlk toll ist man darf das aktuelle Spiel nicht einfach fallen lassen. Das hat Blizzard viel zu lange gemacht und streckt das ganze dann auch noch künstlich (Daily Quests, Tore @ Sunwell) usw. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen ob du was dagegen hast wenn alle 6 Wochen eine neue 5er rauskommt die du besuchen kannst oder?


----------



## Greeki (15. Juni 2008)

> aber zum Leistungssport mach ich es nicht ;-)



Machen auch viele Hobbysportler nicht nur schimpfen die über die Profis oder fordern sie ihr Gehalt weil sie auch x Stunden in der Woche kicken? Das soll damit verdeutlicht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Wenn ich mich irre nenne mir einen anderen Grund, mir fällt keiner ein??



Die Items sind Statussymbole die die jeweilige Leistung eines jenigen OPTISCH wiederspiegeln. (Stell dir vor ein Arzt arbeitet hart und viel, kürzt dadurch sein RL und kauft sich dafür einen Ferrari. Jetzt denkt sich aber Ferrari lass doch das selbe Auto unter einer NoName Marke billiger verkaufen (50% billiger). Tage später fährt jeder mit nem NoName Auto herum wo aber jeder weiß es ist ein Ferrari. Du kannst jetzt auch sagen: Hey du hast ja noch immer ein Auto wo auch Ferrari drauf steht also was willst du, trotzdem wird der Arzt angepisst von oben bis unten sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

@ Draco 1985 Sehr schöne Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> jeder Spieler der WOW spiel bezahlt auch seine 13euro und will das gleiche was den andern zusteht wenn auch net das gleiche dann das was so gleich gut ist und das sind die Items mit den Marken halt.



Ach du als "Casual" hast nicht die Möglichkeit Sunwell zu raiden weil das Instanzportal dich nicht reinlässt oder wie? Jeder HAT die gleichen Vorraussetungen SEITENS Blizzard. Für alles andere ist der SPIELER verantwortlich nicht Blizzard.



> Es gibt die Innis doch auch im 25er Modus! Also wo ist dein Problem.



Das grösste Problem hierbei ist es: Es ist absolut unlogisch Arthas mit 10 Mann zu erledigen. Es ist auch schon sehr unlogisch das man für Ragnaros 40 gebraucht hat und für Illidan/KJ nur mehr 25. Ich mein das lässt sich von mir aus noch verkraften, aber mit 10 Mann? Wo ist die Grenze? Im darauffolgenden Addon gibts dann 5er Raids? (vorsicht Wortspiel!)



> Erzaehl mir doch bitte keiner das jeder Raiden kann. Wenn ich so einen mist lese.



Dann fordere auch ein Fussballstar zu werden usw. Wenn du es zeitlich nicht packst (packen kannst) dann ist nicht Blizzard schuld sondern du.



> Warum heult ihr rum? Es wird fuer euch schon ein neues Kaugummi zu kauen geben, die Naehste High end instanz wird kommen.



Es hat 9 Monate gedauert für die nächste. wink.gif



> Damals war wichtig das du spielen kannst, und wenn du eben ein paar Gruene teile hattest, war das eben so.



Damals wars genau anders. (Ausser in Naxx) Es war scheiss egal wie gut/schlecht du warst und es war scheiss egal wie du equipt warst. Wieso? Weils in jedem Raid 20 Heinzis gab die es eh gerichtet haben.



> Taemgeist war wichtiger als Skillung und fuer jeden gabs eine Aufgabe.



Absoluter Schwafu sry.



> Ganz ehrlich, bist du was besseres, das du behaupten kannst, wer die maximale Zeit investiert, der hat auch das maximale verdient. Sry, das ist sowas von nem Bullshit.



Und mal wieder zeigst du das du keine Ahnung von tuten und blasen hast. Beschwerst du dich bei Gott, wenn du nur eine Stunde trainieren kannst (weil dich was davon abhält) ein andrer aber 5 Stunden und dieser dann mehr erreicht als du? Denk mal drüber nach.



> Nur weil das jetzt jeder holen kann, heißt es nicht, dass auch jeder das Ding sich leisten kann. Und wenn ich die Zeit investiert hab und 5 Wochen kara gegangen bin, nebenher noch evtl ZA und dann noch diverse Heros, um die Robe der Dämonenseele zu kriegen, hab ich sie dann nicht verdient?



!!!!???????!!!!! So musste auch kurz so cool sein wie du! Es geht nicht um die Zeit die einer investiert sondern den Schwierigkeitsgrad den er erledigt hat. Ganz simpel.

zum Thema:
Ja es ist tragisch für alle das sich solche Gilden auflösen. DnT/Risen/Illus sind DIE Urgesteine der WoW Community. Wenn solche Gilden sich auflösen sollten alle mal nachdenken wieso sie das tun. Der grosse Unmut der momentan bei allen "Elite" Gilden herrscht (wer hat sich das eigentlich ausgedacht? oO) ist unsagbar gross und ich bin gespannt wann Blizzard wirklich reagiert und aufwacht. Auch wenn ihr sagt Blizzard bräuchte diese Spieler nicht (sind ja nur 0.1% daher "Wirtschaftlich" nicht nötig) vergesst ihr unsaglich viele Faktoren die diese Gilden automatisch mit sich bringen.
1. Sie sind Werbung für das Spiel. Nach innen und nach aussen.
2. Sie sind ein unheimlich grosser wirtschaftlicher Faktor auf den Servern (Wenn alle aufeinmal verschwinden oder abwandern, bricht die Wirtschaft für Wochen zusammen, vorallem bei "neuen" Sachen)
3. Sie sind Betatester jeglicher Art. Angefangen von Instanzen (auch 5er) bis hin zu PTR Patches und abschließend mit den Beta Test der Addons. (Jetzt kommt nicht: Ist doch toll die können Wotlk/BC früher als andere Spieler spielen. Ich war BC Tester und es hat oft keinen Spass gemacht weil es arge Bugs und viele unfertige Sachen im Spiel gab.)
4. Sie machen die grösste Communityarbeit. (nicht kommerzieller Art) Seiten wie mmo-champion, WoR oder auch Elitist Jerks sind extrem wichtige Community Pole. Meistens bzw. alle sind gegründet von "Elite" Spielern der Elite Gilden und auch diese schwenken allesamt auf die Community um. In Deutschland noch nicht wirklich stark verbreitet ist es bei Amerikanischen/Englischen Gilden kaum mehr wegzudenken.
5. Viele Casuals haben sich Sieler der Elitegilden als Vorbild genommen (Stichwort Kungen) und würden eventuell sogar aufhören wenn so einer sich zu der aktuellen Situation sich negativ äussern würde.


----------



## D4rk-x (15. Juni 2008)

Bighawk1974 schrieb:


> Nah klar D4rk-x  ich denke nur jeder spielt WoW so wie es im gefällt. Und wenn man sich die Ausrüstung durch Marken sich holen kann dann soll er das auch tun und dafür auch eine angemessene Belohung dafür erhalten. Nur Du hast kein Verständnis das man auch anders an die Belohnungungen kommen kann da ist doch der Schuh begraben.
> 
> Wenn Du Raiden möchtest dann mache das doch und lass doch uns "Casual" einfach in Ruhe. Anstatt Dich hier so aus zu lassen. Dir könnte doch egal sein was andere Spieler machen. Und warum möchte ich, wenn ich in Heroic Instanzen gehe und diese ständig und immer wieder reingehe auch dementsprechend belohnt werde, sonst würde es keinen Sinn machen in die Heroic Instanzen zu gehen, ist doch Logisch oder? Außerdem möchte ich, wenn ich mal mehr Zeit habe auch in die 25 er Instanzen gehn. Und so steigere ich eventuell meine Chancen eine Raidgruppe zu finden die mit nimmt. Ohne gleich so hingestellt zu werden das ich die Items abstauben will. Schon mal daran gedacht D4rk? Ich glaube nicht.
> 
> ...



Klar holt ihr euch das Equip für Marken, ihr wärt auch schön blöd es nicht zu tun ^_^ wir sagen ja nur das es nicht gerecht, aus unserem Blickwinkel der Sache, ist. Sicher ist WoW mehr als Raiden, ihr seid das beste Beispiel dafür aber für uns die raiden ist es eben das größte und die Werkzeuge dazu sind eben das raidequip. Rein theoretisch kannst dich mit den Marken von frisch 70 auf BT Status equippen und das ist nicht sinn des raidens. man muss sich dafür eben von der ersten Raidinstanz bis zur letzten durchprügeln und nicht direkt beim Endgegner anfangs. Mit Marken ist das nun möglich. Wisst ihr das euch die leute auch schon früher am po vorbei gegangen sind die geraidet haben. Da war das equip von denen auch nie ein Thema. Nun wo ihr aber die Chance habt das zeug zu bekommen und wir sagen es ist steht außerhalb des balancings das jemand der noch nie alle Raidinis zwischen Karah und BT mitgemacht hat an Equip ran kommt welches erst in BT droppt , da wird der Zwergen aufstand geprobt. Und ja ihr hattet die Möglichkeit dazu es auf den weg des raidens zu machen aber da habt ihr andere Prioritäten gesetzt und nun wo es quasi 4 free zugänglich ist habt ihr es euch ganz klar verdient das Zeugs zu holen? Nein habt ihr nicht und das aus meiner sicht. Ihr habt es euch weder verdient noch wisst ihr den echten Aufwand zu erahnen der hinter so einem Equip steht, denn da steht ne weit aus größere Maschinerie hinter als einfach nur das bloße zocken im Raid. Leute wollen organisiert werden und und und…. mal davon abgesehen das man erstmal 25 Leute daur motivieren muss um von Gruul bis BT durchzuhalten. Das seht ihr aber alle nicht, ihr seht nur das Equip was ihr nun haben könnt und dreht voll am rad weil wir sagen es würde euch theoretisch nicht zu stehen. 

Das ihr es habt steht außer frage und das ihr genau so Anspruch auf Equip habt das eure ingame Leistung auszeichnet, auch. Aber t6 Equip habt ihr nicht verdient. Nicht mal Ansatz weise. In Karah kann jeder casual  ohne großen Aufwand anfangen t4 zu Farmen und voll epic rauskommen. In hero inis droppen auch genug epics, es sind genug Rezepte im umlauf mit dnene man sich full epic equippen kann also warum seht ihr einen begründeten Anspruch in Sachen die t6 like sind. Nennt mir doch endlich mal nen plausiblen Grund für was ihr dieses beschissene t6 like zeug braucht. Ihr könnt gar keinen plausiblen Grund nennen und aus diesen Grund hat sich auch jegliche Diskussion eigentlich erledigt. 

Und ja ich weiß ich sehe es wieder bestimmt zu ernst, meine ansichten sind so was von plem plem und ich sollte mal nachdenken bla bla bla. 
Im Grunde genommen ist es wirklich ne neid Diskussion nur das wir  plausibel begründen können warum wir das Equip brauchen und ihr nicht. Denn wir brauchen es Spieltechnisch gesehen um in den Raidinstanzen weiter zu kommen ihr braucht es um zu prahlen. Und nein wir haben auch kein Status Problem denn immerhin kriegen wir Bosse wie Archimond und Illidan gelegt und Ihr nicht. Bloß lauft ihr mit dem Equip rum welches wir dazu brauchen um so was zu bewerkstelligen und mit denen wir für so eine Leistung belohnt werden. 

Sollte das Argument kommen das ihr mit dem Equip dann doch raiden wollt dann ist das auch kein zulässiges Argument denn dann wart ihr einfach nur zu faul bei Karah anzufangen und euch den raid weg wie jeder andere von uns zu erarbeiten. Ich geb euch sowieso Brief und Sigel darauf das jeder casual der sich mit Marken eindeckt und nach Hyjal geht jämmerlich versagt weil er es dann ist der aus allen Wolken fällt denn hyjal ist ein universeller unterschied zu jeder Hero ini und selbst zwischen Karah uind Hyjal liegen ganze Welten. 

Da haben wir auch wieder den Punkt warum es so schwer ist Nachwuchs zu gewinnen für Raidgilden. Die leute spielen sich auf 70 hoch equipen sich schnellstmöglich mit Marken und gehen Hyjal BT und wissen net mal wie SSC und TK aussieht bzw. wie Maggy oder Gruul aussieht. Dann wird beim Boss try 4 mal gewiped der Casual sieht das er für den Raid 200 g verballert hat noch nicht ein Item kassiert hat und das sich das in der nächsten Woche nicht ändern wird. Und dann ? Ja dann ist casual acuh schon wieder weg und benutzt sein equip sowieso nur noch zum posen. Na dann HF war ja richtig nützlich das equip ^^ 

@ Kreki ----> Einfach nur mal dick und Fett /sign


----------



## justblue (15. Juni 2008)

@alle "Früher-war-alles-besser"-Schreiber: 

Das ist schlicht und ergreifend Unsinn. 25er-Raids sind wesentlich anspruchsvoller als 40er-Raids. Ich kann mich noch genau erinnern, welche Kacknoobs "früher" einfach mit durchgezogen wurden, weil sie zwar nicht spielen konnten, aber doch ein bisschen Damage oder Heilung gemacht haben. Molten Core ist so ziemlich die langweiligste Instanz, die es in ganz WoW gibt - eben weil sie für Einsteiger ins Raidleben konzipiert ist. Grüne Chars konnten nur deshalb mitgeschleppt und ausgerüstet werden, weil es genügend andere Spieler mit gutem Equip gab, die das ausgeglichen haben. Spätestens bei fortgeschrittenen BWL-Raids war es keinsfalls mehr egal, welches Equip jemand angehabt hat, da wurde sehr wohl darauf geschaut. Es war nur nicht so einfach wie heute, weil es das Arsenal noch nicht gab. Daher konnte man auch noch nicht so leicht feststellen, wenn jemand totalen Crap geskillt hatte.

Dass Spieler sehr gut sein können, die schlechtes Equip haben, das habe ich selbst einige Male erlebt. Aber leider ist es nunmal so, dass solche Spieler in TBC nicht in die High-End-Raids mitgenommen werden können. Nicht, weil die Raidleiter so böse sind, sondern weil Blizzard die Encounter so desgined hat. Zu Beginn fast jeder Instanz ist ein "Gearcheck" angesagt, und wer den nicht besteht, der hat schlechte Karten. Brutallus mit einem blau equippten Tank, DD oder Heiler? Viel Spaß dabei.

Sich nur an der Farbe "lila" aufzuhängen, spricht ja auch für sich. Items aus Karazhan sind lila. Items aus Sunwell sind lila. Und trotzdem gibt es da schon einen Riesenunterschied. Vielleicht sollte Blizzard ja wirklich eine neue "Farbe" zwischen lila und orange einführen, damit sich die Leute wieder imba fühlen, die so etwas notwendig haben. Es scheint ja genügend davon zu geben.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Juni 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> zum Thema:
> Ja es ist tragisch für alle das sich solche Gilden auflösen. DnT/Risen/Illus sind DIE Urgesteine der WoW Community. Wenn solche Gilden sich auflösen sollten alle mal nachdenken wieso sie das tun. Der grosse Unmut der momentan bei allen "Elite" Gilden herrscht (wer hat sich das eigentlich ausgedacht? oO) ist unsagbar gross und ich bin gespannt wann Blizzard wirklich reagiert und aufwacht. Auch wenn ihr sagt Blizzard bräuchte diese Spieler nicht (sind ja nur 0.1% daher "Wirtschaftlich" nicht nötig) vergesst ihr unsaglich viele Faktoren die diese Gilden automatisch mit sich bringen.
> 1. Sie sind Werbung für das Spiel. Nach innen und nach aussen.



AHA  also eher tragisch für Blizzard. Geht mir als Spieler am Hintern vorbei, Blizz wird auch ohne diese Werbung nicht kurz vor der Pleite stehen


Kreki schrieb:


> 2. Sie sind ein unheimlich grosser wirtschaftlicher Faktor auf den Servern (Wenn alle aufeinmal verschwinden oder abwandern, bricht die Wirtschaft für Wochen zusammen, vorallem bei "neuen" Sachen)


Da warte ich jetzt ma drauf,  auf meinem Server is noch nix zusammengebrochen  *gespannt sei*


Kreki schrieb:


> 3. Sie sind Betatester jeglicher Art. Angefangen von Instanzen (auch 5er) bis hin zu PTR Patches und abschließend mit den Beta Test der Addons. (Jetzt kommt nicht: Ist doch toll die können Wotlk/BC früher als andere Spieler spielen. Ich war BC Tester und es hat oft keinen Spass gemacht weil es arge Bugs und viele unfertige Sachen im Spiel gab.)


Ich denke nun wirklich, um ein Mangel an potentiellen Beta Testern muss sich Blizz keine Sorge machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kreki schrieb:


> 4. Sie machen die grösste Communityarbeit. (nicht kommerzieller Art) Seiten wie mmo-champion, WoR oder auch Elitist Jerks sind extrem wichtige Community Pole. Meistens bzw. alle sind gegründet von "Elite" Spielern der Elite Gilden und auch diese schwenken allesamt auf die Community um. In Deutschland noch nicht wirklich stark verbreitet ist es bei Amerikanischen/Englischen Gilden kaum mehr wegzudenken.


Ich spiele seit realease. Weder mmo-champion noch WoR oder auch Elitist Jerks kenne ich überhaupt. Für mein WOW überhaupt nicht wichtig.


Kreki schrieb:


> 5. Viele Casuals haben sich Sieler der Elitegilden als Vorbild genommen (Stichwort Kungen) und würden eventuell sogar aufhören wenn so einer sich zu der aktuellen Situation sich negativ äussern würde.


Ich glaube in bestimmen Pro Köpfen hat sich irgendetwas festgezimmer, was mit dem tatsächlichen Erleben von sagen wir mindestens 80% der Spieler gar nichts zu tun hat.

Die meisten (Casuals) spielen WoW als Freizeitbeschäftigung zum Enstpannen, um Spaß mit RL freunden oder auch Onlinenefreunden zuhaben. Meist ist WoW nicht das einzige Spiel was gespielt wird. Der Stellenwert von WoW ist hier bei weitem nicht so hoch wie bei den verbleibenden 20%
Was für eine Community denn zur Hölle?? Meine Community besteht aus meiner FL und meiner Gilde. Das ist mein WoW. 
Ich geh auf keine Blizz Comms, ich kenne nur eine einzige Elite Gilde mit Namen, und wie gesagt, die von dir oben genannten Seiten habe ich nie gehört. Was soll ich damit? Ich komm nach 8 Stunden Arbeit nach Hause und mach ein paar Quests, geh in ne 5er Innie, Farme oder mach irgendwelchen Unsinn.
Da brauch ich keine rätselhafte Community und auch keine Elitegilden für. Wenn Blizz die braucht, deren Problem.
Du und ich  wir spielen auf anderen Planeten, glaubs mir.


*Und @ D4rk-x
*
Du wiedersprichst dir selber.

In einem Post sagts du dass wir Casuals ordentlich auf die Nase fallen weil wir ohen die Top Gileden an kein gutes Equipp kommen und später behauptest du, das wir das gute Equipp gar nicht brauchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich werde dir sehr gerne deine Frage beantworten, warum ich als Casual Tank die 100 Marken Hose anhabe.
WEIL SIE DA IST.
Gäbe es keine solche Hose würde ich mit ner blauen rumlaufen und trotzdem zocken.
Is doch einfach oder????


----------



## D4rk-x (15. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> *Und @ D4rk-x
> *
> Du wiedersprichst dir selber.
> 
> ...



Ohrensammler, los scroll zurück und lies noch mal richtig, ich behaupte das Aufgrund der Servereonomie  ihr aus den Wolkenfallen werdet wei ohne "elite-" und "raidgilden" so wie powergamer  ihr euch eure tollen Matts und rezepte aus Highlevelraidinstanzen nicht mehr öeisten könnt und das sich hinsichtlich auf den Punkt einiges verändern wird.  

Wie Du schon richtig sagst wenn’s net da wäre würde der casual mit rar equip rumlaufen somit habe ich kein weiteren fragen ihr braucht es eben doch nur weil ihr item geil seid und das war ja genau das was ihr ja uns vorgeworfen habt und was ihr ja net wart. :-P


----------



## BimmBamm (15. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Die meisten (Casuals) spielen WoW als Freizeitbeschäftigung zum Enstpannen, um Spaß mit RL freunden oder auch Onlinenefreunden zuhaben. Meist ist WoW nicht das einzige Spiel was gespielt wird. Der Stellenwert von WoW ist hier bei weitem nicht so hoch wie bei den verbleibenden 20%



Ey, Kackboon, l2p! Willst erzählen, daß das nur ein Spiel ist? lol! l2p! Nach Feierabend ein paar Inis machen? lol! l2p! Ey, Illidan down, da reißte watt! Da wird jede Tussi feucht! l2p, wenne wat flachlegen willst! lol



> Du und ich  wir spielen auf anderen Planeten, glaubs mir.



Kack casual gamer! l2p! WoW brauch nich so ein paar Kackloser wie Du! l2p! Der Sinn hinner WoW is den Kack zu legen, ey! Wenn FirstKill, dann Spiel vorbei, weissu? l2p! 



> Und ich werde dir sehr gerne deine Frage beantworten, warum ich als Casual Tank die 100 Marken Hose anhabe.
> WEIL SIE DA IST.
> Gäbe es keine solche Hose würde ich mit ner blauen rumlaufen und trotzdem zocken.
> Is doch einfach oder????



Einfacher ausgedrückt: Es gibt mit den neuen Markenteilen einen Fortschritt, den auch Casuals erreichen können. Natürlich braucht man kein T6-Niveau, um weiter "Casual" spielen zu können - aber es ist ein Anreiz, weiter WoW zu spielen, wenn man sich auch ohne Raid durch Markensammeln verbessern kann. Im Grunde sind es nur die "Schwanzvergleicher", die da meckern, weil andere ein ähnlich gutes Item erspielt haben. T5/T6 erreicht man nicht durch Markensammeln, sondern indem man den Spielinhalt durchspielt. Wer sich in einem _Spiel_ zurückgesetzt fühlt, weil andere durch einen anderen Spielweg ähnlich gute Items erzockt, sollte sich ein paar Minuten Zeit nehmen und sich über die Relation, die WoW in der persönlichen Selbstdarstellung einnimmt, klar werden. 

Glöckchen


----------



## BimmBamm (15. Juni 2008)

D4rk-x schrieb:


> Wie Du schon richtig sagst wenn’s net da wäre würde der casual mit rar equip rumlaufen somit habe ich kein weiteren fragen ihr braucht es eben doch nur weil ihr item geil seid und das war ja genau das was ihr ja uns vorgeworfen habt und was ihr ja net wart. :-P



l2r (learn to read)
Was der geschätzte Ohrensammler Dir zu erklären versuchte, hast Du leider nicht einmal im Ansatz begriffen. Der "casual" sammelt nicht, weil er "item geil" (wird normalerweise zusammengeschrieben - l2w = learn to write) ist, sondern weil es ein Spielanreiz ist. Anders ausgedrückt: Es gibt noch ein Ziel im Spiel, das man erreichen kann, ohne seine Spielgewohnheiten bzw. Spielkameraden zu wechseln. 

Bimmbamm


----------



## Laviana (15. Juni 2008)

Ich habe mir nicht alles durchgelesen (das wäre mir zuviel jetzt^^). 
Dennoch ich finde es lächerlich wie manche versuchen die Elite Gilden klein zu machen und behaupten das sie genauso sind wie 10 Millionen andere Gamer. 
Ach ist das so? 
Warum habt ihr wart ihr nicht beim Kil'Jaeden World first dabei?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Warum habt ihr nicht mit Illuminati oder Death and Taxes geraidet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich muss sagen als ich das Kil'Jaeden World first Video gesehen habe hatte ich echt Gänsehaut feeling! 
Der Kampf mit guter Musik unterlegt, die den Kampf spannender macht und die Jubelschreibe wenn er zurück in den Wirbelnden Nether gezogen wird.

Ich finde es einerseits verständlich das so viele Elite Gilden auseinander brechen auf der anderen Seite traurig.

So far...
Greetz Lavi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rk-x (15. Juni 2008)

Aber brauchen tut ihr es der Casual es von der reinen Spielmechanik nicht, oder? Nein also erzähl mir nicht ich hätte es nicht verstanden, auch wenn es früh ist verstehen tu ich es sehr wohl.
Er schnappt sich das Ding. Klar setzt er sich das als Ziel sonnst würde er sich das nicht holen. Dennoch holt er es sich und dann? Geht er damit raiden?  

Und da du im Post davor von Relation sprichst. Es steht außerhalb von jeglicher Relation, also geh du mal für nen tag in dich und überleg über die Relationen der Belohnungen in WoW. Denn sie sind mehr als nur unbalanciert. Zu deinen Leadspeak Attacken verkneife ich mir mal jeglichen Kommentar, wenn die Argumente ausgehen hauen wir ebn mal andere Sachen raus und wollen eben bissel provozieren, was gleichzeitig von dem Kleingeist des Autors ablenken soll. 

Also L2R. Mit R meine ich net Read. Was mein ich damit wohl? Na ja dann L2T


----------



## Nyak (15. Juni 2008)

Tja, wen interessiert das?

Als hätte man nicht genug Probleme mit seiner eigenen Community, vor allem mit 'Randgruppen-Klassen'


----------



## Milivoje (15. Juni 2008)

@Dark-x

ich verstehe nicht ganz, wieso du dich so aufregst. im grunde genommen können leute wie du, die es geschafft haben, sich den endcontent des spieles zu erarbeiten, doch zufrieden mit ihrer leistung sein, aber euch kann es doch vollkommen wumpe sein, welche möglichkeiten casuals (zu denen ich mich auch zähle) mit hero-marken ausstatten können. das sind doch weitestgehend parallel nebeinenander laufende ansätze, wow zu zocken. und wenn ich mir jetzt meinen markenkram hole, nehme ich euch ja nichts weg. irgendwie aber will blizz leute wie mich bei der stange halten. und ob du es glaubst oder nicht, wenn ich nach ziemlich langer zeit dann mal 100 marken zusammen habe, freue ich mich auch ein bisschen darüber, ne neue robe anzuziehen. gönn es mir doch ^^


----------



## BimmBamm (15. Juni 2008)

Mal spasseshalber näherer Eingang auf die "Argumente" mancher Leute:



Kreki schrieb:


> zum Thema:
> Ja es ist tragisch für alle das sich solche Gilden auflösen. DnT/Risen/Illus sind DIE Urgesteine der WoW Community. Wenn solche Gilden sich auflösen sollten alle mal nachdenken wieso sie das tun. Der grosse Unmut der momentan bei allen "Elite" Gilden herrscht (wer hat sich das eigentlich ausgedacht? oO) ist unsagbar gross und ich bin gespannt wann Blizzard wirklich reagiert und aufwacht. Auch wenn ihr sagt Blizzard bräuchte diese Spieler nicht (sind ja nur 0.1% daher "Wirtschaftlich" nicht nötig) vergesst ihr unsaglich viele Faktoren die diese Gilden automatisch mit sich bringen.



Es schert außer den Fanbois keine Sau, wenn sich Elite-Gilden auflösen. Wenn Deutschland in der Vorrunde der EM ausscheidet, werden sich ein paar Leute eingraben und wochenlang heulen, aber einem Großteil der Leute geht es einfach am *rsch vorbei. In ein paar Wochen hat sich der ganze Zirkus gelegt und kein Mensch spricht mehr von der EM. In WoW ist es nicht anders - nur leider verwechseln ein paar "Pro-Gamer" (und leider auch eine Menge mehr "Fanbois") ein Spiel wie WoW mit der EM, wobei sie glauben, die EM stehe im Mittelpunkt des Lebens und irgendwen müsse es extrem angehen, weil irgendwelche dubiosen Spieler, deren reale Namen niemand kennt, gerade eben in den Ruhestand getreten sind. Die sogenannten "Elite-Gilden" sind so schnell Schnee von gestern, da kommt keine Jahreszeit mit.



> 1. Sie sind Werbung für das Spiel. Nach innen und nach aussen.



Nope! Der WoW-Neueinsteiger hat nicht mal eine Ahnung, wer diese Elite-Gilden überhaupt sind. Außerhalb der Fanbois interessiert sich keine Sau für diese "Elites".



> 2. Sie sind ein unheimlich grosser wirtschaftlicher Faktor auf den Servern (Wenn alle aufeinmal verschwinden oder abwandern, bricht die Wirtschaft für Wochen zusammen, vorallem bei "neuen" Sachen)



Nichts bricht zusammen, wenn sie weg sind. Die "Casual"-Sachen werden weiterhin gefarmt und verkauft. Definiere und erkläre bitte, in welcher Hinsicht die "Wirtschaft" des Servers "zusammenbrechen" sollte. 



> 3. Sie sind Betatester jeglicher Art. Angefangen von Instanzen (auch 5er) bis hin zu PTR Patches und abschließend mit den Beta Test der Addons. (Jetzt kommt nicht: Ist doch toll die können Wotlk/BC früher als andere Spieler spielen. Ich war BC Tester und es hat oft keinen Spass gemacht weil es arge Bugs und viele unfertige Sachen im Spiel gab.)



Was ist das für ein Argument? Soll doch Blizzard wie auch alle anderen Spielehersteller auch professionelle Beta-Tester einstellen, anstatt irgendwelche profilgeilen Amateure zu mißbrauchen! Eventuell hat man dann ein paar Bugs weniger!



> 4. Sie machen die grösste Communityarbeit. (nicht kommerzieller Art) Seiten wie mmo-champion, WoR oder auch Elitist Jerks sind extrem wichtige Community Pole. Meistens bzw. alle sind gegründet von "Elite" Spielern der Elite Gilden und auch diese schwenken allesamt auf die Community um. In Deutschland noch nicht wirklich stark verbreitet ist es bei Amerikanischen/Englischen Gilden kaum mehr wegzudenken.



"Gute" Spiele haben solche Elite-Gilden niemals gebraucht, um tolle "Community"-Seiten auf die Beine zu stellen. Tatsache ist, daß lediglich eine Handvoll WoW-Spieler diese Seiten überhaupt besuchen. Die "Community" besteht für den typischen WoW-Spieler aus seinem Freundes- und Gildenkreis. 



> 5. Viele Casuals haben sich Sieler der Elitegilden als Vorbild genommen (Stichwort Kungen) und würden eventuell sogar aufhören wenn so einer sich zu der aktuellen Situation sich negativ äussern würde.



Watt? Die meisten Casuals haben von Kungen etc. nicht einmal ein leises Pupsen geschweige denn den Namen gehört. Wer ist dieser Kungen überhaupt? Ach ja, gehört zu irgendeiner multieuropäischen Gilde, die mal irgendwas in irgendeinem Computerspiel gemacht hat. Stört immerhin nicht weiter. Hat irgendjemand mal ein denkwürdiges Zitat von diesem "Kungen" gehört? Hat er ein Buch geschrieben? Ein Gebäude erbaut? Welche revolutionäre Erkenntnis in der Wissenschaft geht auf "Kungen" zurück? Ach ja, hat irgendeinen Boss in irgendeinem Computerspiel, das gerade mal angeblich 10 Millionen der Milliarden an Erdbevölkerung zum größten Teil (bis auf die Nerds) nebenbei spielen, in seiner Gruppe (Namen kennen auch nur die Nerds) erlegt. Weitergehen! Hier gibt es tatächlich überhaupt nichts zu sehen!

Bimmbamm


----------



## Toonfuchs (15. Juni 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Ach du als "Casual" hast nicht die Möglichkeit Sunwell zu raiden weil das Instanzportal dich nicht reinlässt oder wie? Jeder HAT die gleichen Vorraussetungen SEITENS Blizzard. Für alles andere ist der SPIELER verantwortlich nicht Blizzard.



Blizzard ist verantwortlich für seine Einnahmen. Wenn die Mehrzahl der Spieler geht, weil sie bei gegebenen Bedingungen keine Lust mehr hat die 13 Euro loszuwerden, ist es Blizzards Problem. Wenn die PROs und Elitegilden bereit sind, die entstanden Lücken in den Einnahmen zu füllen, wird Blizzard ihnen sicher ihre Wünsche erfüllen.

Ich persönlich habe keine Lust auf Raids oder Instanzen über 5 Personen. Mir persönlich ist meine Zeit zu schade, mir eine Stammgruppe zu suchen und nur zu raiden, damit ich auch mal was davon habe. Wenn ich im Spiel nur noch voran komme, wenn ich so was machen muss, höre ich auf und schreibe das als Grund in meine Abonnementkündigung. Wenn das eine signifikante Zahl von Spieler machen würde, die nur wegen mangelnder Raidbeschäftigung geht, würde sich auch entsprechend etwas ändern.

Hier wird über das Verhalten von Blizzard spekuliert, ähnlich wie bei Blizzard über das Verhalten der Kunden spekuliert wird. Bei denen nennt sich das Marketing und führt auch zu einem Ergebnis. Hier wird ein "Spiel das Spiel so, wie ich meine, dass sich Blizzard das gedacht hat, oder verschwinde" an den Tag gelegt. Man kann so viel lamentieren, wie man will, Blizzard will Geld; und davon bekommt man nicht so viel, indem man das Produkt auf einen Kundenkreis einengt. 

Ich, ein Kunde, spiele zum Spaß. Wenn es mir keinen Spaß mehr macht, gehe ich. Wenn ich einem großen Kundenkreis angehöre, ändert Blizzard das Spiel meinen Wünschen entsprechend. Wenn ich zu einem kleinen Kundenkreis zähle, wird Blizzard den Verlust verschmerzen können. Mir persönlich ist es egal, so lange ich meinen Spaß habe - und wie gesagt, wenn ich keinen habe, gehe ich.


----------



## BimmBamm (15. Juni 2008)

D4rk-x schrieb:


> Aber brauchen tut ihr es der Casual es von der reinen Spielmechanik nicht, oder? Nein also erzähl mir nicht ich hätte es nicht verstanden, auch wenn es früh ist verstehen tu ich es sehr wohl.
> Er schnappt sich das Ding. Klar setzt er sich das als Ziel sonnst würde er sich das nicht holen. Dennoch holt er es sich und dann? Geht er damit raiden?



Und da haben wir das Ansatzproblem! Du verstehst es nicht, warum sich der Casual irgendwas erspielen will, weil er - siehe Deinen letzten Satz - nicht raiden geht. Kurze Frage: Wieviel Spiele vor WoW hast Du jemals gespielt? 



> Und da du im Post davor von Relation sprichst. Es steht außerhalb von jeglicher Relation, also geh du mal für nen tag in dich und überleg über die Relationen der Belohnungen in WoW. Denn sie sind mehr als nur unbalanciert. Zu deinen Leadspeak Attacken verkneife ich mir mal jeglichen Kommentar, wenn die Argumente ausgehen hauen wir ebn mal andere Sachen raus und wollen eben bissel provozieren, was gleichzeitig von dem Kleingeist des Autors ablenken soll.



Du hast leider nichts verstanden, sondern verwechselst Argumentation mit Angriff. Die beschriebene Relation zwischen Spiel und richtigem Leben in meinem Posting hat nichts mit der unterschiedlich hohen Belohnung per Itemgegenstände in WoW zu tun; selbst die _Ebenen_ des Vergleichs sind absolut unterschiedlich. Du verwürfelst hier unterschiedlichste Gegenstände und redest Dich dann damit heraus, das Gegenüber wolle nur provozieren, um nebenbei noch einen kleinen Flame einzufügen ("Kleingeist des Autors", was gerade in Anbetracht Deiner Argumente nicht nur ein wenig unangebracht ist). 



> Also L2R. Mit R meine ich net Read. Was mein ich damit wohl? Na ja dann L2T



Wie betrunken bist Du?

Bimmbamm


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Juni 2008)

D4rk-x schrieb:


> Wie Du schon richtig sagst wenn’s net da wäre würde der casual mit rar equip rumlaufen somit habe ich kein weiteren fragen ihr braucht es eben doch nur weil ihr item geil seid und das war ja genau das was ihr ja uns vorgeworfen habt und was ihr ja net wart. :-P



Nein, das ist falsch! Ich brauche es gar nicht!!!!!!!! Überhaupt nicht!!
Aber es ist da und die Marken droppen ob ich es will oder nicht

Und mal im Ernst, ich habe Marken, ich kann mir ein sehr gutes Item dafür holen. Was erwartetst  du?? Das ich es nicht tue weil ich es mir nach der Ansicht einiger Leute die eine RL / WoW Desync haben nicht "verdient habe"  

Das hat nix mit Itemgeilheit zu tun, das ist Prgamatismus mein Guter.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Juni 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Watt? Die meisten Casuals haben von Kungen etc. nicht einmal ein leises Pupsen geschweige denn den Namen gehört. Wer ist dieser Kungen überhaupt? Ach ja, gehört zu irgendeiner multieuropäischen Gilde, die mal irgendwas in irgendeinem Computerspiel gemacht hat. Stört immerhin nicht weiter. Hat irgendjemand mal ein denkwürdiges Zitat von diesem "Kungen" gehört? Hat er ein Buch geschrieben? Ein Gebäude erbaut? Welche revolutionäre Erkenntnis in der Wissenschaft geht auf "Kungen" zurück? Ach ja, hat irgendeinen Boss in irgendeinem Computerspiel, das gerade mal angeblich 10 Millionen der Milliarden an Erdbevölkerung zum größten Teil (bis auf die Nerds) nebenbei spielen, in seiner Gruppe (Namen kennen auch nur die Nerds) erlegt. Weitergehen! Hier gibt es tatächlich überhaupt nichts zu sehen!
> 
> Bimmbamm



lol und sign!! 
(Ganz im Ernst,  ich weiß wirklich nicht wer Kungen ist *schwör*)


----------



## Greeki (15. Juni 2008)

> AHA also eher tragisch für Blizzard. Geht mir als Spieler am Hintern vorbei, Blizz wird auch ohne diese Werbung nicht kurz vor der Pleite stehen



Wenn es nichts zu berichten gibt dann gäbe es Seiten wie Buffed nicht, dann gäbs auch keine Comm. Seiten und solche Foren wie hier auch nicht. Der Hype würde nicht entstehen (entstanden sein) und Blizzard WÜRDE bei weitem nicht so gut da stehn wie sie es tun. Also es hat was damit zu tun. Das du kein Typ bist der auf sowas anspringt ist in diesem Fall unerheblich, ein beträchtlicher Teil ist es und darauf kommts an.



> Da warte ich jetzt ma drauf, auf meinem Server is noch nix zusammengebrochen *gespannt sei*



Bei dir am Server ham sich auch die 5-6 besten raidgilden gleichzeitig aufgelöst und die Spieler sind abgewandert?



> Ich denke nun wirklich, um ein Mangel an potentiellen Beta Testern muss sich Blizz keine Sorge machen



Die Erfahrung und das Spielverständnis ist bei Raidern oft anders und meist auch wesentlich mehr vorhanden als bei nicht Raidern. Blizzard holt zudem ja auch alle "Schichten" in die Betatest hinein, trotzdem wird das meiste Betatesting von raidern gemacht und auch diese werden am meisten beobachtet.



> Ich spiele seit realease. Weder mmo-champion noch WoR oder auch Elitist Jerks kenne ich überhaupt. Für mein WOW überhaupt nicht wichtig.



Du bist eine Ausnahme, obwohl du selbst auf buffed bist und die ja auch ein bisschen aus einem Fanprojekt entstanden ist. (Stichwort BLASC)



> Ich glaube in bestimmen Pro Köpfen hat sich irgendetwas festgezimmer, was mit dem tatsächlichen Erleben von sagen wir mindestens 80% der Spieler gar nichts zu tun hat.



Ich habs selbst erlebt. Wenn du gewisse Sachen machst (bei mir ein Giga Auftritt) oder zb. wie Kungen Guildleader von nihilum bist wirst du als Vorbild hergenommen. Mich haben Leute vergöttert die mich und ich sie nicht mal annäherend kannten. Ich habe das selbst damals zu tiefst verurteilt und denen gesagt das ich auch nur mit Wasser koche und aus Fleisch und Blut bin, du kannst die Leute nur davon nicht abbringen.



> Da brauch ich keine rätselhafte Community und auch keine Elitegilden für.



Darf ich fragen was du dann auf buffed machst?



> Nope! Der WoW-Neueinsteiger hat nicht mal eine Ahnung, wer diese Elite-Gilden überhaupt sind. Außerhalb der Fanbois interessiert sich keine Sau für diese "Elites".



Der Neueinsteiger wird auf kurz oder lang damit (auch Ingame) damit konfrontiert. Hör dich mal um was nihilum.eu so für Unique Clients hat/hatte. Die Zahl ist absolut nicht normal und da kann man dann schon sagen das sich doch ziemlich viele dafür interessieren.



> Nichts bricht zusammen, wenn sie weg sind. Die "Casual"-Sachen werden weiterhin gefarmt und verkauft. Definiere und erkläre bitte, in welcher Hinsicht die "Wirtschaft" des Servers "zusammenbrechen" sollte.



Der Raider ist der grösste Farmer und Käufer zugleich. (Mit wenigen Ausnahmen die WoW als Wirtschaftssim spielen ^^) Die Umsätze eines Raiders im AH decken im Schnitt locker 20 Casuals ab. Wenn jetzt plötzlich 200-240 Leute auf einen Schlag aufhören, dann ist die Wirtschaft einfach putt. HoDs, Gems, Rezepte die nur in Raids gefunden werden würden wochen vl Monate lang nicht im AH sein. Blues die viele Casuals doch noch aus dem AH kaufen kommen grösstenteils natürlich auch von Raidern, weil die grad beim xten Twink hochziehn sind und eins gefunden haben usw. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, nur sind einfach die mit der meisten Zeit (Raider) auch eine unheimliche Wirtschaftsmacht ingame.


----------



## BimmBamm (15. Juni 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen was du dann auf buffed machst?



[Zusammenhang war die "Community" etc.]

Auch wenn ich nicht gefragt bin: Gib bei irgendeiner Suche zu einer Quest etwas bei Google ein und Du landest - sofern Du deutsche Begriffe verwendest - fast automatisch bei "buffed". Lies Dir die vollkommen idiotischen Kommentare zu Quests\Items durch und automatisch meldest Du Dich im Forum an, weil Spaß mit diesen Leuten kann man nicht genügend haben.

Grüße
Bimmbamm


----------



## Trilokk (15. Juni 2008)

Ich versteh das Geheule der sogenannten "Elite Gilden" überhaupt nicht. Oder auch nur der ernsthaften Normalraids.

Ja, mit Karazhan runs und jeden Tag die daily hero kann man sich Ausrüstung beschaffen, die auf T5/T6 niveau ist.

ABER...Geh mal mit ner Gruppe, die sich so den Kram besorgt hat, zu Kael´thas. Die haben nicht mal den Hauch einer chance. Weils nämlich nicht aufs gear ankommt, sondern das gear dazu führt, dass man sich ein paar kleine Fehler mehr erlauben kann.

Ausserdem ist diese Vorstellung davon, dass nur die sogenannten casual gamer von den hero abzeichen equips profitieren absoluter blödsinn. Wen habe ich am ersten Tag, als auf dem sunwell plateau die schmiedin aufgetaucht ist, mit dem abzeichen Kram gesehen? Casual gamer?
Nein. Es waren die Mitglieder der großen raids, die so noch schneller raidprogress machen und nicht mehr darauf angewiesen waren, wochenlang auf ihrem stand rum zu farmen, und auf bestimmte drops zu hoffen.

Aber sicher haben alle raider hier aus Gründen der Ehrhaftigkeit keine markengegenstände angefasst, sondern statten sich ausschließlich mit loot aus den 25ern aus...wers glaubt wird seelig.


----------



## Greeki (15. Juni 2008)

> Was ist das für ein Argument? Soll doch Blizzard wie auch alle anderen Spielehersteller auch professionelle Beta-Tester einstellen, anstatt irgendwelche profilgeilen Amateure zu mißbrauchen! Eventuell hat man dann ein paar Bugs weniger!



Mit der Aussage zeigst du das du keine Ahnung von der Branche hast. Viel Spass beim Betatesten eines MMOs mit ausschließlich bezahlten Betatestern.



> "Gute" Spiele haben solche Elite-Gilden niemals gebraucht, um tolle "Community"-Seiten auf die Beine zu stellen. Tatsache ist, daß lediglich eine Handvoll WoW-Spieler diese Seiten überhaupt besuchen. Die "Community" besteht für den typischen WoW-Spieler aus seinem Freundes- und Gildenkreis.



Dann sag mir ein Spiel wo das der Fall ist. Ich wollte mich in Hdro einarbeiten, Taktiken lesen Wissen ansammeln. Es gibt eine Deutsche Seite die man grad mal gebrauchen kann, aber das wars. Ich finds sehr schade und würde mich als Hdro Spieler über eine gescheite Seite sehr freuen.



> Watt? Die meisten Casuals haben von Kungen etc. nicht einmal ein leises Pupsen geschweige denn den Namen gehört. Wer ist dieser Kungen überhaupt? Ach ja, gehört zu irgendeiner multieuropäischen Gilde, die mal irgendwas in irgendeinem Computerspiel gemacht hat.



Mach nen Poll. Die meisten werden Kungen kennen ob dus willst oder nicht.

Übrigens wieso ich immer 2 Posts erstelle: Man kann nicht soviele Quotes in einen Post reinsetzen wie man will -.-



> Auch wenn ich nicht gefragt bin: Gib bei irgendeiner Suche zu einer Quest etwas bei Google ein und Du landest - sofern Du deutsche Begriffe verwendest - fast automatisch bei "buffed"



Dann haben wir genauso das selbe wie bei WoR, mmo. Auch BLASC wurde von einem Raider (bzw. mehreren) entwickelt und auf die Beine gestellt und ist jetzt eben in Buffed übernommen worden. Sprich: Ohne Comm Arbeit würden viele Leute nicht so entspannt spielen können wie sie es tun.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Juni 2008)

@ Kreki

Die Top Gilden haben sicherliche einen Einfluß auf Spieler, aber ich wage mal zu behaupten nur auf eine kleinen Teil (nenen wir sie Fanboys)

Wie schon erwähnt spiele ich  schon ne ganze Zeit und kenne daher auch einige Leute und davon ist keiner dabei,der sich für Community Top Gilden oder irgendeinen Kurgen interssiert.

Schön dass es buffed gibt, aber junger Mann, mal Auge in Auge: Werbung? Zeitschrift? Fanprojekt?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ring ring macht die Kssse)

Vllt definieren wir Community auch anders, aber bei einem Spiel dieser Größe gibt es sowas meiner Ansicht nach gar nicht.
Was es gibt sind diverse Interssengruppen (wie man im Forum deutlich sieht) die zum Teil völlig konträre Zielsetzungen haben.
Von einer Community seh ich da gar nix.

Und nochwas. Wenn 20 Top Gilden im Urschlamm der WoW Geschichte versinken und versteinern kommen 100 nach die ihren Platz einnehmen.

Ok, möglicherweise ist ja diesbezüglich ein kleines Päuschen bis WOTLK, na und?

Würde ich hier im Forum nicht vom Gildensterben lesen, im Spiel gemerkt hätte ich es nicht


----------



## Toonfuchs (15. Juni 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen was du dann auf buffed machst?



Ich möchte zu gern mal einen Blizzard Gamemaster sehen, der so was zu einem Kunden sagt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*buffed Magazin Abo-Karte zerreiß* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nigrin- Blackmoore (15. Juni 2008)

Dieses "Sterben" der Gilden ist ja nich von den Casuals abhängig. Fackt ist das im Sommer immer eine geringe Raidbeteiligung der Leute vorhanden ist. Zur Zeit noch verstärkt durch die EM und das nahende Addon. 

Folgen: Raids kommen nich zustande oder müssen mit einladen neuer Spieler als ersatz in die Gilde geladen werden. Oftmals mit einem Geardefizit. Stammleute kriegen da schon mal den anschiss und erscheinen auch nich zum Raid oder hören sogar auf mit WoW. Was irgendwann zum einstellen der Raids für einige Gilden bedeutet.

Diese Phase wird sich aber wieder legen

Nigrin


----------



## Draco1985 (15. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Und ich werde dir sehr gerne deine Frage beantworten, warum ich als Casual Tank die 100 Marken Hose anhabe.
> WEIL SIE DA IST.
> Gäbe es keine solche Hose würde ich mit ner blauen rumlaufen und trotzdem zocken.
> Is doch einfach oder????



Vielen Dank, womit zumindest das Argument widerlegt wäre, dass die Casuals das Top-Equip brauchen, weil sie sonst scharenweise das Spiel verlassen würden.

Es ist doch so:

1. Kann es Blizzard egal sein wer den Top-Content nicht sieht. Er ist dafür ENTWORFEN worden, nur von einem Bruchteil der Spieler je gesehen zu werden. Wenn euch das nicht passt schreibt eine Petition zur Ablösung von Jeff "Tigole" Kaplan dem alten Raidhengst.
2. Top-Equip ist sowohl das Mittel zum Zweck, als auch Belohnung für diesen Endcontent. Einerseits ist es ein Zeichen für besondere Errungenschaften, andererseits braucht man es für die "nächsthöhere Raidstufe". Was fangen Casuals also damit an? Farmen? Dailies machen? Das schaff ich alles in grün-blauem Equip, komisch, oder?
Im PvP gibts auch eigene Sets die meiner Meinung nach allerdings zu leicht erreichbar sind, idealer wäre es, BG und Arena-Spielern direkt und NUR innerhalöb der "PvP-Instanzen" das jeweils aktuellste PvP-Equip zu stellen. Aber da gibt es auch andere Lösungsansätze.
3. Die Tatsache, dass die Casuals ohne Top-Equip aufhören würden hat Ohrensammler sehr schön widerlegt.

Also, welcher Grund bleibt übrig um solches Equip an alle auszugeben, vom weinerlichen "Weil... weil... WEIL ICHS HABEN WILL!" mal abgesehen? Richtig, es gibt keinen.


----------



## Greeki (15. Juni 2008)

Toonfuchs schrieb:


> Ich möchte zu gern mal einen Blizzard Gamemaster sehen, der so was zu einem Kunden sagt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin KEIN Buffed Mitarbeiter, und was ich schreibe hat mit Buffed genau nichts zu tun und ist NUR *meine* Meinung.

Und ja ich hatte schon ne Diskussion mit Vaneck wo er gleichzeitig die ganzen "Elite" gilden im IRC angepisst hat. War ziemlich "lustig"


----------



## Hubautz (15. Juni 2008)

Habt ihr mal darüber nachgedacht, dass der ein oder andere einfach deshalb mit dem Spiel aufhört, weil es langweilig ist?

Dafür gäbe es einige Gründe: Wirre Story, sich wiederholender Content, eventuell auch Abwanderung zur Konkurrenz etc.


----------



## Technocrat (15. Juni 2008)

praxisplaner schrieb:


> Großes Elitegildensterben - na und?



Jep. Jede Elitegilde weniger in WoW ist ein Gewinn für das Game. Wer glaubt, das es in MMORPGs um Items oder Bosskills geht, hat nicht einmal das Spielprinzip verstanden und soll Diablo spielen.


----------



## BimmBamm (15. Juni 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Mit der Aussage zeigst du das du keine Ahnung von der Branche hast. Viel Spass beim Betatesten eines MMOs mit ausschließlich bezahlten Betatestern.



Für die Instanzen brauche ich keine Vielzahl von Betatestern. Ich ignoriere Deinen Verweis auf meine nicht vorhandene Ahnung in Bezug auf MMOs und sage einfach mal, daß es nicht mehr als 25 Mann braucht, um eine Instanz im derzeitigen Zustand zu testen - und das es keine Elite-Gilden mit beschränkter Mitgliedzahl gibt, die die Welt außerhalb der Instanzen zu beleben (da ist eher der Casual-Tester angesagt). Was Programmierung - insbesondere Datenbanktechnik, aus dem WoW weitgehend besteht - brauche ich keinen Wettbewerb einzugehen, den der Mitstreiter in den meisten Fällen aufgrund mangelnder Qualifizierung verlieren würde. 

["Community-Seiten" für erfolgreiche Spiele]


> Dann sag mir ein Spiel wo das der Fall ist. Ich wollte mich in Hdro einarbeiten, Taktiken lesen Wissen ansammeln. Es gibt eine Deutsche Seite die man grad mal gebrauchen kann, aber das wars. Ich finds sehr schade und würde mich als Hdro Spieler über eine gescheite Seite sehr freuen.



Dein Beispiel betrifft nur MMOs. Für Spiele wie "Wing Commander", "System Shock", "X" gab es bereits eine Community, bevor Internet-übergreifende Spiele überhaupt erfunden wurden. Für alle diese "Games" gibbet sogar Wikipedia-Einträge. Siehe auch alle Spiele von Warren Spector, Peter Molineaux und Chris Roberts, die Du ohne Probleme unter "google" nachschlagen kannst. 



> Mach nen Poll. Die meisten werden Kungen kennen ob dus willst oder nicht.



Unter Dieter-Bohlen-Fans einen Gewinner der letzten DSDSS-Staffel auszumachen ist als representative Umfrage zwecklos. Man müßte die WoW-Spieler allgemein fragen, ob sie "Kungen" kennen; nicht eine Anzahl von WoW-spielenden Freaks. Und auch hier kennt nicht jeder diesen "Kungen". Ich glaube zu wissen, daß er bei "Nihil(i)um(?)" spielt (gespielt hat?); seine Klasse/Rasse ist mir allerdings unbekannt und interessiert mich nicht sonderlich. Das Wissen habe ich durch irgendwelche Threads in diesem Forum erworben, weil irgendwelche Fanbois mal auf diesen "Kungen" hingewiesen haben. 



> Übrigens wieso ich immer 2 Posts erstelle: Man kann nicht soviele Quotes in einen Post reinsetzen wie man will -.-



Keine Ahnung. Als ich mich das letzte Mal über das Interface beschwerte, bekam ich relativ schnell von den Verantwortlichen Antwort - und zu meiner Schande haben sie mich mit Recht, aber sehr freundlich, darauf hingewiesen, daß ich einfach zu dämlich sei. 



> Dann haben wir genauso das selbe wie bei WoR, mmo. Auch BLASC wurde von einem Raider (bzw. mehreren) entwickelt und auf die Beine gestellt und ist jetzt eben in Buffed übernommen worden. Sprich: Ohne Comm Arbeit würden viele Leute nicht so entspannt spielen können wie sie es tun.



Die Comm-Arbeit hat aber doch nicht wirklich was mit "Hardcore-Gilden" zu tun, oder? 

Nur mal so: Daß  Leute mit WoW aufhören, hat doch generell eher wenig mit der Verfügbarkeit von T6-Items gegen Marken zu tun! Es liegt an der mangelnden Abwechslung in _jedem_ Bereich! 

Kritik-Punkte sind klar folgende: 

a) Geringe Unterscheidbarkeit von PvP/PvE-Items! Es ist z. B. für einen Jäger nicht schön, daß T4-T6-Items genau so aussehen wie ihre PvP-Äquivalente! Eine größere Vielfalt, so daß man Charaktere schon direkt nach ihrem Aussehen erkennen könnte, wäre wünschenswert (kleine Story am Rande: Da bekomme ich etwas "episches" in Kara, da sieht es genauso aus wie meine D3-Schultern! Das fand ich nicht so schön; zumal ich später feststellen mußte, daß mein D3-Äußeres auch für eine Menge anderer Sets herhalten mußte). Das hat nichts mit der "Schwanzverlängerung" in Bezug auf die PvP-Items zu tun! Wenn ich PvE spiele, dann sollen es die Leute auch direkt von "außen" sehen, ohne auf meine "Items" zu schauen.

b) Größere Auswahl der Items auch in Bezug auf die Ruffraktionen: Es ist ziemlich daneben, daß nur bestimmte Klassen in ebenso bestimmte Dungeons gehen, weil nur da das gewünschte Item fällt. Tanks brauchen in der Regel "HdZ" für die Kopfverzauberung; andere Klassen machen lieber einen Bogen darum, weil nichts für sie abfällt. 

c) Marken-Klamotten sollten klar unter den T5/T6-Klamotten sein. Die Motivation, die T5-Items zu erringen, sollte nicht geraubt werden. Es ist einfach Mist, einen T5-Raid in dem Bewußtsein aufzubauen, daß dort kaum mehr Zeug fällt, was der Raid für den Fortschritt gebrauchen kann. Die erste Motivation hinter einem Raid ist zwar das Erlebnis, aber ein klein wenig Belohnung in Form von gutem Equip sollte schon dabei sein. Andererseits hingegen trennt das den Spreu vom Weizen: Es gibt nichts besseres in WoW, als endlich einen Boss liegen zu sehen! Dafür gehe ich in jeden Raid und verzichte auf jegliches DKP! 

In manchen Punkten kann ich durchaus den Kritikern zustimmen: Der letzte Patch hat WoW kaputt gemacht! Allerdings ist es nicht unbedingt Blizz's Erweiterung, sondern lediglich die Reaktion der Spieler darauf: Wo ich mich nicht abheben, einen Vorteil gewinnen oder meinen Schwanz raushängen lassen kann, da bin ich nicht dabei! Und das ist erbärmlich! Aber genau das ist die sogenannte "Community"! Und der Grund, warum "Elite-Gilden" aussterben! Erbärmlich!

Bimmbamm


----------



## Greeki (15. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> @ Kreki
> 
> Die Top Gilden haben sicherliche einen Einfluß auf Spieler, aber ich wage mal zu behaupten nur auf eine kleinen Teil (nenen wir sie Fanboys)
> 
> ...



Ich behaupte mal das locker 10-15% der WoW Spieler sich für den Fortschritt in WoW interessieren. Wenn dem nicht so ist versteh ich so manche Statistik diverser Seiten nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sicherlich werfen solche Projekte mal Geld ab, aber so auf Anhieb geht das wirklich nicht und in die Hose gehn kanns erst Recht. (Zeitaufwändig ist es sowieso)
Und buffed will ich hier nicht bereden, denn dahinter steht wirklich eine Firma (und ihre Pläne kenne ich nicht und hätten hier sowieso nichts verloren), aber die ganzen von mir aufgezählten Seiten haben keine Zeitschrift und ernähren sich rein von Onlinewerbung und das auch nicht seit es die Seite gibt. Davor muss man teilweise Monate lang wirklich gute Arbeit leisten bis eine Firma in die Seite investiert. wowhead zb ist ein gutes Beispiel. Von einem gestartet wurde es nach glaub rund einem Jahr für eine Million Dollar verkauft. Wieviele Versuche ähnlicher Natur schon nach hinten losgingen will ich wirklich nicht wissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



20 Topgilden sind wirklich nett... alleine 27 haben mittlerweile Kil'Jaeden down. Rechnen wir noch die weiteren Muru Gilden dazu sind wir ungefähr bei 100. Das wären 4000 Spieler die einfach mal weg sind. Momentan trifft deine Aussage auch zu das wenn eine Gilde wegfällt 2 neue nachkommen das hat mehrere Gründe: 1. gibt es ja andere topgilden (ich meinte wenn alle relativ gleichzeitig das Handtuch würden) die immer wieder Spieler aufnehmen 2. gibt es noch genug Gilden die potential haben. Wenn jetzt aber die oberste Schicht komplett wegfällt und zu einem Konkurenzprodukt wechselt (welches es momentan einfach nicht gibt, deswegen lassen sich die Raider auch das ganze gefallen) entsteht ein Loch, denn dann sind 4000 Topspieler weg. Momentan ist es nicht einfach gute Spieler zu bekommen und man hat auch wenig Anhaltspunkte vor einem Raid ob dieser Spieler gut ist. Gear ist es schon lange nicht mehr und woran sonst soll man einen guten Spieler wirklich erkennen?

Es sterben genug Gilden, wenn man sich aber allem verschließt oder sich nicht informieren will dann bekommt man es nicht mit. Wenn du keine Nachrichten hörst und dich allem verschließt würdest du auch nicht wissen das die Mauer nicht mehr steht (bzw. das sie überhaupt existierte)

@ Draco:

Ohrensammler ist einfach eine seltene Ausnahme. Die Ausnahme die die regel bestätigt. Es ist einfach so (man braucht ja nur Foren lesen wie dus richtig gesagt hast) das extrem viele Spieler rumgewint haben. Bei allen möglichen Sachen. Angefangen bei Gruul, den Keyquests, dem Ruf für Hero usw. Die Liste ist endlos lang und teilweise sehr traurig, vorallem für Spieler der ersten Stunde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich ignoriere Deinen Verweis auf meine nicht vorhandene Ahnung in Bezug auf MMOs und sage einfach mal, daß es nicht mehr als 25 Mann braucht, um eine Instanz im derzeitigen Zustand zu testen - und das es keine Elite-Gilden mit beschränkter Mitgliedzahl gibt, die die Welt außerhalb der Instanzen zu beleben (da ist eher der Casual-Tester angesagt).



Sicherlich kannst du 25 Mann hinsetzen mit best möglichstem gear und die Instanz durchtesten... Blizzard hat(te) ja ihr ominöses Blizzard testing Team nur ist ja genau das nicht richtig für ein MMO. Du musst den ganzen Weg davor abspulen. Nimm Wotlk her. Auf 80 leveln (schnellstmöglich du siehst gleich wie die Spieler auf Sachen reagieren bzw. was sie umgehen) dort schnell 5er machen Keys holen usw. und dann siehst du erst richtig wie ein Raid vor der 25er "ankommt". Das ganze hier sind alleine 70-80h Arbeit und dann kommt erst die Raidini dran. Ein MMO ist absolut nicht statisch und daher ist es dumm einfach 25 Leute mit vorgefertigten Equip hinzustellen und zu sagen macht was. Die Europäer sind erfolgreich lange Zeit dagegen auf dem PTR sturm gelaufen gegen pre made Chars und daher können wir jetzt auch unsere eigenen Chars mit unserem Equip auf dem Testrealm spielen.

Ich rede auch nur von MMOs oder anderen Multiplayer Games. Nur diese sind wirklich "lebendig" und du kannst was verändern. Singeplayer sind allesamt gescripted und im Endeffekt linear (es gab ein wunderschönes Beispiel in GameOne 69 oder 70 dazu). Das es dafür Community Seiten gibt ist klar diese sind leichter zu pflegen und werfen allesamt nicht so eine Arbeit (dafür auch seltener Profit) auf wie Mutliplayer Games. Diese berichten meist über Events zu/von diesem Online Game usw.



> Die Comm-Arbeit hat aber doch nicht wirklich was mit "Hardcore-Gilden" zu tun, oder?



Ich wollte mit dem Beispiel sagen das sich einer (ich glaub Regnor wars) sich gedacht hat: Es wär doch cool ne Datenbank mit den Items/Quests usw. online zu bringen. Er hat das nicht für Blizzard gemacht sondern für andere sprich alle WoW Spieler, die Community. World of Raids und mmo-champion (2 englische Community Seiten, eher für Raider ausgerichtet aber auch viele Infos für nicht Raidsachen sind dort zu finden) sind 2 Seiten von Spielern die einer Elitegilde angehör(t)en.

deinen Kritikpunkten kann ich grösstenteils eigentlich zustimmen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Juni 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, womit zumindest das Argument widerlegt wäre, dass die Casuals das Top-Equip brauchen, weil sie sonst scharenweise das Spiel verlassen würden.




??? Das Argument hab ich noch nie gehört??

Wenn da aber was dran sein sollte, dann sind die "Top Spieler" selber dran schuld.

Letztens wollte ich mit meinem blau (60%)  lilanen Mage  BW Hero (nicht grade die schwerste HEro innie denk ich mal) machen, weils daily war.
Da ich "nur" 600 + Spelldamage habe, wurde ich 2 xnicht mitgenommen.
Mit der dritten Gruppe haben wir die Innie dann locker gemacht.

Ich brauch das Top Equip nicht aber die "lass uns den Run in 15 minuten machen" Top Spieler denken wohl, dass ich es brauche.

Wenn also ein Itemdruck da ist, dann von dieser Seite.
Schon mal darüber nachgedacht ?


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Juni 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> [...]
> Momentan ist es nicht einfach gute Spieler zu bekommen und man hat auch wenig Anhaltspunkte vor einem Raid ob dieser Spieler gut ist. Gear ist es schon lange nicht mehr und woran sonst soll man einen guten Spieler wirklich erkennen?
> [...]




TS drei Sätze und man weiss wer Ahnung hat!

Aber abgesehen davon. 
Sollen die Top Gilden doch dass machen was auch einen guten Fußballverein ausmacht, wozu die aber offensichtlich nicht viel Lust haben

Nachwuchsfördern.!

Nehmt einen schlechten Spieler udn macht einen Guten draus.
zuviel Arbeit...Tja  dann löst euch halt auf!


----------



## Greeki (15. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> TS drei Sätze und man weiss wer Ahnung hat!
> 
> Aber abgesehen davon.
> Sollen die Top Gilden doch dass machen was auch einen guten Fußballverein ausmacht, wozu die aber offensichtlich nicht viel Lust haben
> ...



Schön wärs mit den 3 Sätzen. Man müsste diese 3 Sätze im RL führen, denn dann weißt du eher wie er wirklich ist (Stichwort: Körpersprache) Ich hab schon soviel erlebt das ich dich da enttäuschen muss.



> Nehmt einen schlechten Spieler udn macht einen Guten draus.
> zuviel Arbeit...Tja  dann löst euch halt auf!



Du wirst lachen: Ich habs getan. Ich bin sogar relativ gut gefahren damit wenn dann nicht etwas anderes dazwischen gekommen wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich brauch das Top Equip nicht aber die "lass uns den Run in 15 minuten machen" Top Spieler denken wohl, dass ich es brauche.



du kannst der beste Spieler der Welt sein du wirst einfach mit einem Mage mit 1k Spelldmg nicht mithalten können und da diese Speedruns machen wollen kommt es meist auf diese zahl an. Du kannst einen Teil durch Skill wettmachen, aber keine 400 Spldmg. 200 hab ich schon erlebt, aber mehr geht kaum bis eigentlich gar ned(ausser du nimmst nen Vollhonk als Ausgangspunkt ^^)


----------



## BimmBamm (15. Juni 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Ohrensammler ist einfach eine seltene Ausnahme. Die Ausnahme die die regel bestätigt. Es ist einfach so (man braucht ja nur Foren lesen wie dus richtig gesagt hast) das extrem viele Spieler rumgewint haben. Bei allen möglichen Sachen. Angefangen bei Gruul, den Keyquests, dem Ruf für Hero usw. Die Liste ist endlos lang und teilweise sehr traurig, vorallem für Spieler der ersten Stunde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Ausnahme glaube ich nicht, und sie bestätigt deshalb nicht die Regel! Was die Spieler der "ersten Stunde" betrifft, so kannst Du Dir sicher sein, daß Blizz da einen Scheiß drauf gibt, weil die nicht diejenigen sind, die Kohle in die Kasse spülen. 

Bei den PreQuests gibt es genau wie bei den Nerfs Vor- und Nachteile. Wenn der x-te Twink durch die Kara-Pres geschleift werden muß, stellt sich sowas wie Lustlosigkeit ein - allerdings eröffnet das auch den Newcomern den Zugang zu Kara, der ihnen allerdings durch die Rnd-Groups mit bestimmten Leistungforderungen auch wieder versagt wird. Die "Community" regelt das schon selbst. Wenn ich mir die "Whine"-Threads zu "die wollen mich nicht in ihrer Rnd-Group für Kara, weil ich doch nur S1 trage" anschaue, funktioniert die Zugangsquest doch nach wie vor[1]!

Bimmbamm

[1] Heute noch gehabt: Ein S1er ohne Zugangsquest und Erfahrung, den ich nicht mitgenommen habe: "Wie soll ich denn Erfahrung in Kara sammeln, wenn mich keiner mitnimmt?" Mein Rat: Mach ne Gilde oder such Dir einen Anfängerraid - genau so haben wir das auch gemacht! Antwort: "Aber dann bekomm ich nicht schnell meine Items!" GFYS


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Juni 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> du kannst der beste Spieler der Welt sein du wirst einfach mit einem Mage mit 1k Spelldmg nicht mithalten können und da diese Speedruns machen wollen kommt es meist auf diese zahl an. Du kannst einen Teil durch Skill wettmachen, aber keine 400 Spldmg. 200 hab ich schon erlebt, aber mehr geht kaum bis eigentlich gar ned(ausser du nimmst nen Vollhonk als Ausgangspunkt ^^)



Aber wenn ich 3 x solange für ne Gruppe suchen muss weil alle irgendwelchen Speedrunskram machen und ich mit dem Equipp, welches für die Innie völlig ok ist, nicht mitgenommen werde, bin ich ja nahezu genötigt mir die Marken Sachen zu holen.

(Gruß an D4rk-x !!!)


----------



## SixNight (15. Juni 2008)

braiky schrieb:


> Elitegilden haben auch rL,familie,beruf...
> völlig sinnloser port wiedermal


 Stimme ich zu


----------



## crazzy (15. Juni 2008)

Nihlo schrieb:


> aber eben auch ich/wir haben uns geärgert dass man jetzt für 1x kara mehr epic-gems griegt als wir in paar Runden Hyjal,dass man etz vash und kael legen kann ohne auch nur einen boss vorher mal angetestet zu haben,dass jeder depp in grün ohne vor-q und raiderfahrung in den Tempel des alla bösesten eindringen kann,dass man mit wotlk den übelsten Gegner der bisherigen wc-geschichte, arthas zu 10t machen kann,dass man für marken t6-wertige items irgendwohin geschoben bekommt...
> 
> Solche Sachen verärgern nicht nur die "elite-gilden" sondern auch die ganz normalen raids von nebenan mit gehobenen Durchschnitt und Erfolg. Die eben doch mehr! Wir ham grade eben den Tempel erfolgreich betreten und die ersten bosse da drin down als 2.4 kam. Sowas tut einfach weh. Alles auf was man stolz war und auf das man hingearbeitet hat,irgendwo halb weg. Den Elite-Gilden war des weniger stressig als uns,die hattn den Tempel ja schon lang clear...
> 
> Und etz kommt der Witz: wenn die eliten-gilden laut aufschreien,von casual-craft brüllen,weinen und sich auflösen...ja dann ändert sich vllt nochmal was mit dem raiden. Auf uns,die Mittelschicht...dem "bischen mehr als casual und gern raidenden wow-spieler" hört man nicht.



/sign


----------



## Tja (15. Juni 2008)

Es gäbe so einfache Lösungen für das Problem.

A.) Diese heroischen Dinger bleiben wie sie sind, dafür passt Blizzard aber die Raidgear an, sodass es sich auch für die Elitegilden wieder lohnen würde, diese zu farmen. 

B.) Man stellt wie damals in Everquest 1 Leute ein, welche sich nur um die Bedürfnisse der Raider kümmern und somit gibt es kein Generfe etc. mehr

C.) Wiedereinführung der 40er Raids

D.) Wer glaubt, dass diese heroischen Dinger der einzige Grund für das Elitegildensterben wären, der irrt sich.


@ Ohrensammler:

Nicht die Gilde will Dich, sondern Du willst scheinbar in so eine Gilde. Dann wirst Du auch alles erfüllen müssen, was die Gilde verlangt. Und wenn Du dafür eben T5 brauchst, musst Dich eben vorher bei einer anderen T5 Gilde hocharbeiten und Dich danach mit entsprechendem Gear nochmal bewerben.

Der RL Vergleich hinkt, im RL kannst Du einen Spieler beobachten und weißt danach, ob er passt oder nicht, in WoW geht sowas nicht. Wenn ich Deine Beiträge so durchlese, passt Du aber ohnehin nicht in solche Gilden....

zum rumheulen:

Tja, da ist aber Blizzard schuld. Was hören sie auch auf die Whiner. Um es anders zu sagen, sollen sie doch gehen na und? Kaum jemand wird ihnen nachtrauern. Wenn jemand nicht gewillt ist, sich reinzuhängen (aus welchen Gründen auch immer), soll er halt Hdro oder sonst was spielen, da gibt es kaum Raids und alle laufen mit ähnlicher Gear rum. Aber so lange rumheulen, bis Blizzard das ohnehin schon schwache Niveau nochmal senkt, ist erbärmlich. 

Mit dem Wegfall der Zugangsquests, senken der Rufstufen haben sie genau gar nichts erreicht. Die Heuler können ohnehin nicht rein, weil die Ausrüstung nicht reicht. Jene welche schon immer reingingen, verlieren durch immer unfähigere "Nachrücker" die Lust daran und der Rest quält sich durch viel die viel zu kurzen Gruppeninstanzen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Blizzard's Intention war..

zu WotLK:

Wenn sie da wirklich 10 Hampelmänner auf Arthas loslassen werden, sind diese Quits wohl nur die Vorstufe auf das, was noch kommen wird...

Es ist ohnehin lachhaft, wie leichtfertigt die großen Bosse geopfert werden. Das man sie besiegbar macht, verstehe ich voll und ganz, aber dann sollte man sie eben so schwierig wie möglich gestalten, dass sie zumindest unbesiegbar erscheinen. 

Fazit:
Anstatt den Anspruch zu heben, senkt ihn Blizzard immer mehr. Die dadurch entstehende Community (sowas gibt es in WoW eh nicht), wird natürlich immer verwöhnter und fauler...

@ Nihio:

Blizzard sollte generell mehr auf die Raider hören. Wenn ich das richtig beurteile, bist Du in einer sehr starken Nachwuchsgilde. Rede doch mal mit ähnlich starken Raidgilden und verfasst einen gemeinsamen Brief etc....Eine Gilde allein, wird kaum einen Unterschied machen aber mehrere, könnten zumindest einen Denkanstoß bewirken =)

Das Einzige, wovon man derzeit auch in WotLK was haben wird,  ist wohl die Tagesquests machen. Aber danach bietet WoW im Moment leider Null.


----------



## Pellaeon-KdhH (15. Juni 2008)

Nihlo schrieb:


> ich raide sehr gern...wenn auch nicht in einer elite-gilde. Raiden war immer ein großer Bestandteil von wow und wird immer mehr untergraben. Ich gönn den casuals ihre unterstützung,aber als raid will irgendwann auch mal sowas habn und nicht immer mehr das Gefühl bekommen vergessen zu werden nur weil es mehr casual-gamer gibt und so dann mehr Geld reinkommt.
> 
> Wir sind die Spieler der ersten Generation,die raiders,die "pros" und wir wolln auch "unser" wow habn.
> 
> Raiden ist nichts für Arbeitslose und Studenten. 2 Abende in der Woche raiden schafft man mit jedem Job der Welt,probierts doch mal und entdeckt den größten Spaß den man haben kann...



Also das mit den 2 Abende in der Woche halte ich für ein Gerücht, für Leute wie mich mit Schichten auf Abruf fast nicht möglich, bin froh mal alle 2-3 Wochen Raiden zu können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (15. Juni 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Sicherlich kannst du 25 Mann hinsetzen mit best möglichstem gear und die Instanz durchtesten... Blizzard hat(te) ja ihr ominöses Blizzard testing Team nur ist ja genau das nicht richtig für ein MMO. Du musst den ganzen Weg davor abspulen. Nimm Wotlk her. Auf 80 leveln (schnellstmöglich du siehst gleich wie die Spieler auf Sachen reagieren bzw. was sie umgehen) dort schnell 5er machen Keys holen usw. und dann siehst du erst richtig wie ein Raid vor der 25er "ankommt". Das ganze hier sind alleine 70-80h Arbeit und dann kommt erst die Raidini dran. Ein MMO ist absolut nicht statisch und daher ist es dumm einfach 25 Leute mit vorgefertigten Equip hinzustellen und zu sagen macht was. Die Europäer sind erfolgreich lange Zeit dagegen auf dem PTR sturm gelaufen gegen pre made Chars und daher können wir jetzt auch unsere eigenen Chars mit unserem Equip auf dem Testrealm spielen.



Das war wohl der Verweis auf meine Antwort. Dir ist offensichtlich nicht klar, wie so ein Test abläuft. Der Weg zu dieser Instanz ist irrelevant, weil Zugangsquesten auf einem völlig anderen Server ablaufen. Was getestet werden muß, ist der Kampf selber - in den 25er-Instancen. Das Balance kann keine noch so erfahrene Gilde gewähren, weil auch sie nur eine begrenzte Auswahl an Spielern hat. Wenn die Topgilde in der und der Besetzung den Boss endlich legt, habe ich nur erfahren, daß es eben in dieser Besetzung möglich ist, den Boss zu legen. Das Balancing ist erheblich schwieriger. Ich muß in der Programmierung nämlich gewährleisten, daß es auch in _anderer_ Aufteilung möglich ist, meinen Encounter zu legen - nur eben mit einer anderen Taktik. Profigilden leisten da nur einen Beitrag: Eure Leute sollten so-und-so equipt sein und die-und-die Taktik verfolgen, um den Boss zu legen. Richtiges "Balancing" erlaubt mehrere Gruppenzusammenstellungen und mehrere Taktiken - und genau dafür brauche ich professionelle Betatester und keine Amateure wie eben diese "Pro-Gilden" mit ihrer beschränkten Gruppenzusammenstellung. 

Es ist wie in jedem Solospiel auch: Verschiedene Wege müssen getestet werden, um das optimale Spielgefühl zu gewährleisten. Blizz schickt halt einfach mal ne gesponsorte Profigilde auf einen Boss und erwartet, daß diese ihr Setting angleichen. Das ist kostensparend und braucht weniger Anpassung. Fanbois jubeln dann, daß die und die Gilde den Boss endlich freigegeben hat. Mit tatsächlichem "Balancing" hat das nichts zu tun. Die Nachfolger sortieren dann auch gerade die Klassen aus, die beim "Beta-First-Kill" nicht dabei waren. Gee-Whizz! Welcome to the new Encounter-World!

Bimmbamm


----------



## Malarki@buffed (15. Juni 2008)

Gildensterben?
"Wayne train! tuuut - tuuut!"

Für jede tolle gilde kommt ne neue. Daran geht das Spiel doch nicht zugrunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Zu dem Thema über mir. Kann euch nur zustimmen, WoW ist zu einfach geworden. Wenn die hälfte vom Server mit t6 rumläuft und Wotlk dann Raidinstanzen für 10mann rausbringt dann is das lächerlich. (Ich meine damit Endcontent Instanzen, nicht Anfänge wie Karazhan)


----------



## BimmBamm (15. Juni 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> C.) Wiedereinführung der 40er Raids



Was bitteschön war so toll an diesen 40er Raids? Daß nur ein Bruchteil der Leute auf dem Server daran teilnahmen? Daß man ca. 25 Mann erdulden mußte, mit denen man in RL nicht mal einen Bruchteil seiner Lebenszeit verbringen wollte? Daß die Encounter so mäßig koordiniert abliefen, daß auch nur 25 konzentrierte Leute die abfangen konnten?

Danke an Blizz für die 25er Raids! Wenn in WotLK endlich 10er-Encounter einen Endboß angehen können, dann bin ich mit den 10 Leuten, mit denen ich es tatsächlich über mehr als 5 Stunden am Stück über Monate aushalte, gerne dabei. Mit den restlichen 30 Leuten aus den 40ern-Raids aus vergangenen Tagen will ich eh nix mehr zu tun haben!

Bimmbamm


----------



## Jarbur (15. Juni 2008)

Wenn einige Gilden meinen Sie müssten 5-6 Abende die Woche die 25 Mann Inis raiden müssen die sich auch nicht wundern das Sie schnell alles durch haben und sich langweilen. Denke die meisten Gilden oder Raidallianzen fangen jetzt gerade erst mit BT an und hätten somit noch genug "Stoff" bis um nächsten Addon (wobei ich glaube das die wenigsten davon das Sonnenbrunnenplateau überhaupt sehen werden ähnlich wie Naxx damals). 

Also "selbst Schuld" behaupte ich mal, Blizzard dafür die Schuld geben halte ich für Blödsinnig, die orientieren sich schon genug an diese Spieler und machen schon die Inis Bockschwer das die meisten Spieler diese niemals sehen werden.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (15. Juni 2008)

> 1. Kann es Blizzard egal sein wer den Top-Content nicht sieht. Er ist dafür ENTWORFEN worden, nur von einem Bruchteil der Spieler je gesehen zu werden. Wenn euch das nicht passt schreibt eine Petition zur Ablösung von Jeff "Tigole" Kaplan dem alten Raidhengst.



Im US-Forum wurde mal gefragt wieviel Geld die Community an Jeff Kaplan zahlen müsste, damit er bei Blizzard kündigt, wurde aber leider geschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ok zum Thema:
Das Harcore-Gilden eine Art Vorbildfunktion erfüllen halte ich für eine etwas gewagte Behauptung. Es mag einige geben die gerne so wären aber wenn ich in meinem Bekanntenkreis frage wer Kungen ist wüsste wohl keiner ne Antwort (wer ist das btw?). Als ich das erste mal von Forte gehört hab wusste ich auch nicht ob das ein Spieler oder eine Gilde ist oder sonst was. Und mal ehrlich: der World Firstkill von Kill Jaeden ist für mich der sprichwörtliche Sack Reis. Da ich regelmäßig MMO-Champion lese bekomm ich das zwar immer mit aber ich hab ehrlich gesagt schon wieder vergessen wers war. Ich weiß ja nichtmal wers auf unserem Server war, bzw. obs schon einer geschafft hat und das fände ich sogar noch halbwegs spannend weil ich den Leuten ja mal begegnen könnte.

Dass in diesen Gilden aber oft besonders engagierte Spieler sitzen die auch Comunityarbeit machen ist schon richtig. Man denke nur an die Addonsammlung von Curse-gaming, denke da haben schon viele was runtergeladen. Dennoch denke ich, dass es unterm Strich kein großer Verlust wäre wenn es plötzlich keine Gilden wie Nihilum und Co mehr gäbe. Schlimmer wirds denke ich wenns auf die Mittelschicht durchschlägt und das passiert ja im Moment.

Es ist vielleicht keine Newsmeldung wert aber wenn ich gucke wieviele Traditionsgilden Nachwuchsmangel haben oder komplett dichtmachen, wieviele serverbekannte Gesichter ihr Glück bei AoC probieren dann wird man schon nachdenklich. Das sind dann Leute die schon irgendwie zur eigenen Community dazugehörten auch wenn man nur flüchtig Kontakt zu ihnen hatte.


----------



## cap chaos (15. Juni 2008)

guten tach

mal meine meinung dazu:

erstmal was grundlegendes wow ist ein spiel was man logischer weise am besten in seiner freizeit zockt ^^
und da ich nach der arbeit nunmal machen was ich will ..... hat es keinen zu interessieren ob ich sofern es meine 
zeit erlaubt 24/7 den endcontent farme oder mir in goldshire an den füßen spiele

da es ein spiel ist kann jeder selber gucken was er macht .... lächerlich finde ich jedoch die sogennante causal
und pro gamer front ich meine wenn ihr nicht die zeit, motivation oder einfach nicht den skill habt endgame 
raiden zu betrieben sei dahin gestellt dann ist es halt so, akzeptiert es und habt euren fun an dem game.

aber eins muss euch klar sein auch wenn es sich vielleicht für die meisten absolut unverständlich anhört
wenn man in wow den endcontent "erfolgreich" raiden möchte wird aus dem fun game ein richtiges hobby.
so in etwa wie eine fußball mannschaft oder jede andere teamsportart..... nur mit 25 aktiven spielern bzw 
min 30 wenn man den gesamten raid pool nimmt und wenn jmd für sich entschieden hat so zu spielen,
weil auch das spaß macht, dann akzeptiert es .... und hört auf so engstirnige posts zu machen.

den auch wenn es keiner hören möchte wow braucht beide spieler fraktionen die einen die den großteil des gewinns ausmachen und die leute welche den content "verschlingen" .
den diese spieler schreiben euch die guides für inis, berufe oder das allseits beliebte boss bugs finden .... ja auch nach dem beta test^^

und jetzt versucht mir nicht zu erzählen das ihr die bosstaktiken selber herausfinden wollt .....
mittlerweile hab ich die erfahrung gemacht das nach min 4 wipes fast alle keinen bock mehr haben
und die grp verlassen mit so tollen sprüchen wie .... " ach da reicht das equip nicht " etc....
(damit meine ich keine raid inis sondern 5er inis mit random gruppen)
und um einen neuen boss zu verstehen und zu besiegen braucht es auch mit vorkenntnissen mehr als 4
wipes......


denkt mal drüber nach jeder wie er kann und möchte ......


mfg cap


----------



## BimmBamm (15. Juni 2008)

Gerade gefunden (Dein Quoting ist echt unter aller Sau]



Kreki schrieb:


> Der Raider ist der grösste Farmer und Käufer zugleich. (Mit wenigen Ausnahmen die WoW als Wirtschaftssim spielen ^^) Die Umsätze eines Raiders im AH decken im Schnitt locker 20 Casuals ab. Wenn jetzt plötzlich 200-240 Leute auf einen Schlag aufhören, dann ist die Wirtschaft einfach putt. HoDs, Gems, Rezepte die nur in Raids gefunden werden würden wochen vl Monate lang nicht im AH sein. Blues die viele Casuals doch noch aus dem AH kaufen kommen grösstenteils natürlich auch von Raidern, weil die grad beim xten Twink hochziehn sind und eins gefunden haben usw. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, nur sind einfach die mit der meisten Zeit (Raider) auch eine unheimliche Wirtschaftsmacht ingame.



Ich persönlich halte das für ein Gerücht. Sog. "High-Level"-Zutaten für Rezepte waren auf Gilneas immer teuer - und nicht gefragt, weil das Zeug einfach nicht gut genug ist verglichen mit sonstigen Drops (das war vor der SW-Marken-Zeit. Jetzt will das Zeug nämlich gar keiner mehr). 

Das Problem von WoW ist doch, daß es außerhalb bestimmter Tränke keine Rezepte gibt, die _wirklich_ interessant sind. Die Top-Gilden können beruhigt sterben, weil jedes BoP-Rezept schon längst beim x-ten Twink für wenig Gold gelandet ist. Die Alchies grämen sich vielleicht, daß sie ihre Flasks nicht mehr verkaufen können; die Nachwuchs-Leute suchen vielleicht das und das Rezept, das nicht mehr inflationär im AH zu bekommen ist - und sonst?

Auf "Gilneas" gibt es kein "Top-Gilden-Sterben". Die Liste unter http://www.wowjutsu.com/eu/gilneas/ zeigt mir zwar an, daß es ein paar Gilden hinweggerafft hat - aber die Server-Ökonomie ist genauso bekloppt wie immer (das meiste ist sauteuer; regelmäßig findet man allerdings was unter dem Preis). 

Mag daran liegen, daß Gilneas nie eine Top-Gilde hatte. Ist für die Server-Ökonomie vielleicht auch besser so. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, daß sich da was ändern würde (die Anti-Bot-Welle hat die Preise immerhin verdreifacht).

Bimmbamm


----------



## Nigrin- Blackmoore (15. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Aber abgesehen davon.
> Sollen die Top Gilden doch dass machen was auch einen guten Fußballverein ausmacht, wozu die aber offensichtlich nicht viel Lust haben
> 
> Nachwuchsfördern.!



Genau das ist auch nicht so leicht. Weil du am ende nur noch Sunwell gehst und evtl noch Black Tempel mit abfarmst. Um neu Spieler zu fördern bäuchte es jedoch noch MH dazu um sie richtig aus zu rüsten. Die alten Hasen der Gilde nochmals für die Inze zu motivieren die man schon dutzende male abgefarmt hat ist auch nicht leicht.

Deshalb kann ich gegen das Heromarkengear nicht wirklich was schlechtes sagen weil man so die möglichkeit hat "Nachwuchs" zu bekommen die man eben nicht durch die alten Inzen schleppen muss. 

Nigrin


----------



## saat4ever (15. Juni 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Was bitteschön war so toll an diesen 40er Raids? Daß nur ein Bruchteil der Leute auf dem Server daran teilnahmen? Daß man ca. 25 Mann erdulden mußte, mit denen man in RL nicht mal einen Bruchteil seiner Lebenszeit verbringen wollte? Daß die Encounter so mäßig koordiniert abliefen, daß auch nur 25 konzentrierte Leute die abfangen konnten?
> 
> Danke an Blizz für die 25er Raids! Wenn in WotLK endlich 10er-Encounter einen Endboß angehen können, dann bin ich mit den 10 Leuten, mit denen ich es tatsächlich über mehr als 5 Stunden am Stück über Monate aushalte, gerne dabei. Mit den restlichen 30 Leuten aus den 40ern-Raids aus vergangenen Tagen will ich eh nix mehr zu tun haben!
> 
> Bimmbamm



40 Raids waren einfach um einiges Besser als 25. Die Story kahm nicht ganz so lächerlich rüber, jetzt killn 25 oder gar 10 Leute die mächstigen Bosse der WoW Story. Und diese Ausagen immer, das 20 Leute afk gehen konnten ist Schwachsinn. Am Anfang war das auch nicht so, da brauchtest du jeden Mann, wenn dann das Equip besser wurde wurde es natürlich leichter aber du kannst jetzt Gruul oder Lurker etc auch mit 15 over equipten Leuten killn.
Leute die sowas sagen das man im 40 Raid nicht konzentriert sein musste waren einfach nie in aq 40 oder in Naxx, da haste jeden von den 40 Mann gebraucht.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Juni 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> @ Ohrensammler:
> 
> Nicht die Gilde will Dich, sondern Du willst scheinbar in so eine Gilde. Dann wirst Du auch alles erfüllen müssen, was die Gilde verlangt. Und wenn Du dafür eben T5 brauchst, musst Dich eben vorher bei einer anderen T5 Gilde hocharbeiten und Dich danach mit entsprechendem Gear nochmal bewerben.
> 
> Der RL Vergleich hinkt, im RL kannst Du einen Spieler beobachten und weißt danach, ob er passt oder nicht, in WoW geht sowas nicht. Wenn ich Deine Beiträge so durchlese, passt Du aber ohnehin nicht in solche Gilden....



was für eine Gilde ?? hä?

Ich hab ne Random Gruppe für BW Hero Daily gesucht. Lies nochmal in Ruhe, was ich geschrieben hab.


----------



## Greeki (15. Juni 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Das war wohl der Verweis auf meine Antwort. Dir ist offensichtlich nicht klar, wie so ein Test abläuft. Der Weg zu dieser Instanz ist irrelevant, weil Zugangsquesten auf einem völlig anderen Server ablaufen. Was getestet werden muß, ist der Kampf selber - in den 25er-Instancen. Das Balance kann keine noch so erfahrene Gilde gewähren, weil auch sie nur eine begrenzte Auswahl an Spielern hat. Wenn die Topgilde in der und der Besetzung den Boss endlich legt, habe ich nur erfahren, daß es eben in dieser Besetzung möglich ist, den Boss zu legen. Das Balancing ist erheblich schwieriger. Ich muß in der Programmierung nämlich gewährleisten, daß es auch in _anderer_ Aufteilung möglich ist, meinen Encounter zu legen - nur eben mit einer anderen Taktik. Profigilden leisten da nur einen Beitrag: Eure Leute sollten so-und-so equipt sein und die-und-die Taktik verfolgen, um den Boss zu legen. Richtiges "Balancing" erlaubt mehrere Gruppenzusammenstellungen und mehrere Taktiken - und genau dafür brauche ich professionelle Betatester und keine Amateure wie eben diese "Pro-Gilden" mit ihrer beschränkten Gruppenzusammenstellung.
> 
> Es ist wie in jedem Solospiel auch: Verschiedene Wege müssen getestet werden, um das optimale Spielgefühl zu gewährleisten. Blizz schickt halt einfach mal ne gesponsorte Profigilde auf einen Boss und erwartet, daß diese ihr Setting angleichen. Das ist kostensparend und braucht weniger Anpassung. Fanbois jubeln dann, daß die und die Gilde den Boss endlich freigegeben hat. Mit tatsächlichem "Balancing" hat das nichts zu tun. Die Nachfolger sortieren dann auch gerade die Klassen aus, die beim "Beta-First-Kill" nicht dabei waren. Gee-Whizz! Welcome to the new Encounter-World!
> 
> Bimmbamm



Bitte was redest du? Ich rede grade von Content testen... du anscheinend von nem Serverstresstest. Du hast selbst dein Argument entkraftet. Du bräuchtest mehr als 25 vollbezahlte Menschen um eben alle Wege im PvE durchzutesten (mehr als 25 weil einer nicht mehr als 2 Klassen wirlich gut spielen kann). Das ist schier unmöglich daher gibt man den Topgilden Keys und lässt testen. Die Aussenwelt wird mitgetestet, denn die Leute müssen erstmal 80 werden und so wird automatisch viel mitgeändert (ich kann mich noch gut an die ersten Beta Tage erinnern und wies jetzt ist). Der Unterschied von einem MMORPG und einem normalem RPG ist das man seine Ziele selber definieren muss. Im RPG gibt (oder in allen andren Solospielen) gibt es einen Endboss und dann bist du durch. Du kannst vl noch nachher etwas mit der Umwelt agieren, aber praktisch hast dus durchgespielt. Ein MMORPG durchzuspielen ist praktisch unmöglich, trotzdem (um zum Topic zu kommen) fordert man für sein Geld das man ja monatlich abdrückt auch was neues. Das da Blizzard einfach stark hinterher hängt (und nicht nur im raid bereich) sollte allen bewusst sein. Neue 5er Instanzen oder gar 10er wären ein segen, aber nicht mal das kommt regelmässig.

Mein Quoting ist deswegen so schlecht, weil ich jeden Beitrag in einem tab durchlese und im andren darauf antworte.



> Ich persönlich halte das für ein Gerücht. Sog. "High-Level"-Zutaten für Rezepte waren auf Gilneas immer teuer - und nicht gefragt, weil das Zeug einfach nicht gut genug ist verglichen mit sonstigen Drops (das war vor der SW-Marken-Zeit. Jetzt will das Zeug nämlich gar keiner mehr).



Komisch ich kenne mindestens 5 Server auf denen die Rezepte gut weggingen. Meine Aussage bezog sich ja auf neue Sachen, also wenn was neues kommt (vorallem mit einem Addon) dann die Highendleute nicht da wären würde die Wirtschaft nicht in Schwung kommen bzw. ein grosses Loch würde entstehen.



> Die Top-Gilden können beruhigt sterben, weil jedes BoP-Rezept schon längst beim x-ten Twink für wenig Gold gelandet ist.



Siehe oben. Jetzt ist es wurscht weil BC schon ausgelutscht ist. Wir reden aber die ganze Zeit von der Zukunft und wenn sich zukünftig nichts ändert wird das Gildensterben anhalten und dann gibts irgendwann Probleme für die Raidkultur und auch WoW.


----------



## David (15. Juni 2008)

Leute, macht das Fenster auf, da draussen scheint die Sonne


----------



## Klos1 (15. Juni 2008)

D4rk-x schrieb:


> Meinst Du nicht das du dich da gerade selber wiedersprichst? Wenn es mir nur ums lila Zeug geht dann würd ich mich über den 10er Modus freuen. Warum es ,mir so aufstöhst hat eben den Grund das wirklich fast keienr mehr den 25er Modus spielen wird weil alle schön durch dee 10er Modus rushen.  Das ist ein WoW wie ich es nicht sehen möchte.  Wenn es dir gefällt GZ aber ich werd davon abstand halten.



Nein, ich widerspreche mich da meiner Meinung nach ganz und garnicht. Ich denke, daß jeder, der von sich behaupten kann, aus Spass an der Freude zu raiden auch weiterhin die 25er Instanzen besuchen wird. Du darfst auch absolut nicht vergessen, daß beide Modis verschiedene Belohnungen beherbergen. Ich weiß nicht genau, wie es angedacht wurde, doch gehe ich hier schon von einem Unterschied wie beispielsweise T4 zu T5 aus. Das sollte Anreiz genug für alle sein und wer da dann plötzlich keine Lust mehr hat 25er Instanzen zu raiden, der kann meiner Meinung nach nicht behaupten, daß er jemals aus reiner Spielfreude dabei war.


----------



## Dantess (15. Juni 2008)

Wow, 11 Seiten, immer geht es um die selbe scheisse, das euch dieses gelabber nicht selber irgendwann man zu den Ohren raus kommt, oder sonst wo hoch kommt, einfach bewundernswert...

Man merkt der "Community" sowie den Beitragsschreibern hier auf buffed.de einfach an, das die meisten nicht nur mit BC WOW angefangen haben, sondern das ein Grossteil der Spieler prinzipiell erst mit World of Warcraft - Burning Crusade das MMORPG spielen angefangen hat.

Meine persönliche "Erfahrung" hat mir gezeigt, das so gut wie jedes Online Rollenspiel nach ca. 3-5 Jahren seinen Zenit überschritten hat, also ist die Entwicklung, die sich bei WOW zeigt, eigentlich ganz natürlich.

Es gibt bessere Spiele auf dem Markt als WOW, aber auch schlechtere, genauso wie es in jedem dieser Rollenspiele "schlechte" Spieler geben wird, wobei ich noch nicht mal das nichtbeherrschen des Charakters mein, sondern einfach die Art und Weise, wie sich die Leute in ihrer "Zweiten" Persönlichkeit geben, aber das scheint mir wohl der Geist der Zeit zu sein, für die meisten "Kiddies" ist das Internet halt ein anonymer Treffpunkt, wo sie Ihre RL Mängel nicht so preis geben müssen, bzw. besser verstecken können.

Und um auch ma was zum Topic zu sagen, schade, das sich so große Gilden auflösen, aber Auswirkungen aufs Spiel wirds wohl erst haben, wenn es mal alle gleichzeitig tun würden.


----------



## Shivâ (15. Juni 2008)

Meine güte, langer Thread hier, alles im allem aber recht viel Flame wie ich finde.

Natürlich ist WoW nicht ausgelutscht, das wird es niemals für einen "Casual" Gamer sein, und für die "Pro's" erst recht nicht.

Der Casual hat sehr viel Content, besonders mit der Einführung von Heroics, Craftet Items, Marken Items, 10er Instanzen.
Der Pro hat auch immer was zutun, was hier aber viele Missverstehen, ist dass man garnichtmehr soviel Zeit mit WoW verbringen muss
um Endgame zu sehen. Items bekommt man hinterhergeworfen, Tokens droppen echt häufig und man hat seine Set's schnell zusammen.
Auch "Buffs" wie Flasks oder Buff-Food, findet man recht schnell, die droppen quasi in den Instanzen mit den Marken der Illidari, die man
gegen Flask halt eintauschen kann.

Ich gehöre wohl zu den "Rushern" wie ich hier schon öfter gelesen habe. Ich mag den Content fix machen und fertig, auch wenn man eine
Instanz schnell leeren will, heisst es noch lange nicht, dass man die "Atmo" verpasst. Ich Frage mich eh an der Stelle was für eine "Atmo"
mir eine Instanz geben soll, in der ich nur am Wipen bin.

Erinnern wir uns doch einmal zurück...
...wie oft wart ihr in Strath den Baron töten?
...was habt ihr gemacht wenn ihr nicht in einer Instanz wart?
...wieviele BG's hattet ihr zur Auswahl und wie sah es mit PvP Items aus?

Blizzard macht hier wirkliche gute Arbeit, einfach meisterlich! Viele kennen sicher die Foren und wissen auch, dass Blizzard oft Umfragen
macht, was an der Klasse, Instanz, Content nicht gefällt. Im Endeffekt machen wir das Spiel und nicht Blizzard selber, sie machen es nur
fair, weil jeder "IMBA" sein will.


Mal das Thema: "PG findet es scheiße, dass der Casual T6 Items über Marken holen kann."
Also ich trage schon T6 und sowas. (Ishtari auf der Silbernen Hand)
Aber, ich freu mich für die "Casuals" das sie auch sehr gute Items haben können, nur verstehe ich den Aspekt der Epischen Gegenstände nichtmehr.
Blizzard meint selber, dass die Epischen Items einfach nur selten sind. Aber ich sehe jeden Spieler mit MarkenItems herumlaufen...na ob das dann wirklich "Episch" ist?

Zum Gildensterben:
Ein Großteil der Spieler, wird weiterhin auch spielen, da bin ich mir sicher bzw. weiß es von vielen. Gilden sind irgendwann langweilig, man will eben
was neues sehen. So kommt es in der Gilde zu Streit usw. das kann man nicht verhindern, irgendwann sterben sie alle. Meine Gilde gibt es schon seit
Anfang an, früher nur unter einen anderen Namen. Jedoch sind noch recht viele Spieler da.


Just my 2 Cents...Ishtari!


----------



## BimmBamm (15. Juni 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Bitte was redest du? Ich rede grade von Content testen... du anscheinend von nem Serverstresstest.



Nö! Davon rede ich nicht! Ich rede von 25 Menschen, die eine Instanz testen. Du hast da was völlig falsch verstanden. Deshalb:



> Du hast selbst dein Argument entkraftet.



Nö! In Folge schreibst Du auf, was ich beschrieben habe:



> Du bräuchtest mehr als 25 vollbezahlte Menschen um eben alle Wege im PvE durchzutesten (mehr als 25 weil einer nicht mehr als 2 Klassen wirlich gut spielen kann). Das ist schier unmöglich



und folgerst daraus:



> daher gibt man den Topgilden Keys und lässt testen.



und vergisst dabei, daß es diese Gilden nur bei einer Taktik belassen. Das ist natürlich ein völlig (ironisch gemeint) subjektiver Test, den keine Beta-Tester erbringen können. Du folgerst weiter:



> Die Aussenwelt wird mitgetestet, denn die Leute müssen erstmal 80 werden und so wird automatisch viel mitgeändert



Daß diese Aussenwelt auf einem anderen Server stattfindet als die 25er-Raids und völlig losgelöst davon getestet wird, kommt Dir merkwürdigerweise nicht in den Sinn. 



> (ich kann mich noch gut an die ersten Beta Tage erinnern und wies jetzt ist). Der Unterschied von einem MMORPG und einem normalem RPG ist das man seine Ziele selber definieren muss. Im RPG gibt (oder in allen andren Solospielen) gibt es einen Endboss und dann bist du durch. Du kannst vl noch nachher etwas mit der Umwelt agieren, aber praktisch hast dus durchgespielt. Ein MMORPG durchzuspielen ist praktisch unmöglich, trotzdem (um zum Topic zu kommen) fordert man für sein Geld das man ja monatlich abdrückt auch was neues. Das da Blizzard einfach stark hinterher hängt (und nicht nur im raid bereich) sollte allen bewusst sein. Neue 5er Instanzen oder gar 10er wären ein segen, aber nicht mal das kommt regelmässig.



Ähm. Welches Argument bringst Du gerade? "Das Ziel selber definieren, welches man nicht erreichen kann, weil faktisch unmöglich"? Was hat das mit der Testphase zu tun? Kurze Frage: Hast Du mal _professionell_ mit modularer objektiver Programmierung zu tun gehabt? Wenn nicht, was qualifiziert gerade Dich zu Deinen Aussagen? Bevor Nachfragen kommen: Ja, ich habe mehr als nur ein wenig damit zu tun!



> Mein Quoting ist deswegen so schlecht, weil ich jeden Beitrag in einem tab durchlese und im andren darauf antworte.



Würde ich meine ehrliche Meinung sagen, so würde ich schreiben, daß Dein Quoting so schlecht ist, weil Du Dir weder Mühe gibst, auf die entsprechenden Postings zu antworten noch die mindeste Ahnung hast, wie "quoting"-Anzeigen überhaupt funktionieren (aber hier was von Programmierung erzählen - ich mache die "Quotes" händisch, weil ich mir sowohl die Meinungen der Leute durchlese als auch weiß, wie die enstprechenden Befehle funktionieren). Aber wen interessiert schon meine Meinung...



> Komisch ich kenne mindestens 5 Server auf denen die Rezepte gut weggingen. Meine Aussage bezog sich ja auf neue Sachen, also wenn was neues kommt (vorallem mit einem Addon) dann die Highendleute nicht da wären würde die Wirtschaft nicht in Schwung kommen bzw. ein grosses Loch würde entstehen.



Ah, auf neue Sachen - vor allem in Hinsicht auf das AddOn, zu dem mit Sicherheit ganz präzise Aussagen gemacht werden können. Du kannst offensichtlich hervorragend das Horoskop Deiner Bild-Zeitung auswerten. Glückwunsch! Meine Kristallkugel liefert keine solch präzisen Informationen. 

Hast Du auch Argumente abseits Deiner verschwommen gebildeten Gedankenwelt? Ach ja:



> Siehe oben. Jetzt ist es wurscht weil BC schon ausgelutscht ist. Wir reden aber die ganze Zeit von der Zukunft und wenn sich zukünftig nichts ändert wird das Gildensterben anhalten und dann gibts irgendwann Probleme für die Raidkultur und auch WoW.



"Wir" reden nicht von der Zukunft - aber das mag Deinem in anderen Welten schwebendem Hirn entgangen sein. Es ging in der Diskussion um Gildensterben in der Gegenwart. Nur mal als Hinweis. Ich rede eh schon viel zu lang mit Dir....

Bimmbamm


----------



## Turican (15. Juni 2008)

allein der Begriff "Elitegilde"...Kindergarten pur


----------



## Kankru (15. Juni 2008)

praxisplaner schrieb:


> Ich lehne mich zurück und spiele entspannt und lustbetont WoW, wann immer ich kann und will.
> 
> Großes Elitegildensterben - na und?



Genau!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gloin (15. Juni 2008)

Es ist mir nicht mehr und nicht weniger wurscht, wenn eine bekannte Gilde "stirbt", als wenn eine kleine Gilde stirbt, bei denen ein paar Kumpels just 4 fun gezockt haben. Jeder soll auf seine Art seinen Spaß finden, die einen übers Raiden, die andern beim entspannten durch-die-Gegend-questen.

Nur eins sollte jeder wissen: die Pro-Gilden raiden in non-progress Zeiten weniger als die meisten "Casuals", viele nur 1-2 mal pro Woche. Jeder kleine Gilde kommt locker über den T4 Content + ZA auf so ein Pensum. Nur in Zeiten, wenn neuer Content freigeschaltet wird, beginnt halt der Wettbewerb um die Firstkills. Da hat SK für den Kil'jaeden Progress halt quasi 4 Tage lang mal nichts anderes gemacht. Und? Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen. Dafür haben die seit dem Zeitpunkt nur noch einen Raidabend pro Woche.

Aber jeder, der behauptet, dass nur Arbeitslose und Menschen ohne RL im Highend Content raiden können, stinkt mMn nach einfach nur vor Neid. Denn der Unterschied liegt meistens nur in der Zielstrebigkeit, nicht zwingend im Aufwand.


----------



## Alùcárd1505 (15. Juni 2008)

Ich weiss auch garnet warum man soeinen Hehl daraus macht...Gilden kommen und gehen manche sind erfolgreich manche nicht...

Eine gute gilde ist jezt weg und soll ich jezt deswegen kein WoW mehr spielen`?...

Und was briengt es mir wenn Gute Gilden bosse killn...die ich noch nicht gekillt hab?...nichts ich kann mir keinen Nutzen daruas machen das Nillium illidan als erstes platt gemacht hat...irgendjemand is immer der erste aber was kümmerts mich ich spiele WoW weil es mir spass macht und nicht um mit anderen um die Wette zu spielen wer Boss XY als erstes Down hat....


----------



## BalianTorres (16. Juni 2008)

Nihlo schrieb:


> 2 Abende in der Woche raiden schafft man mit jedem Job der Welt,probierts doch mal *und entdeckt den größten Spaß den man haben kann...*



Das ist doch nicht dein Ernst, oder? Sonst hast du keine Hobbys? Geh mal vor die Tür und lass ein wenig Luft ans Hirn.


----------



## Urengroll (16. Juni 2008)

Hobby: Forums Themen durchlesen und Sinnlose Antworten geben....................^^



Also ich als Noob-Player in WoW, merke nichts davon, das Elite Gilden sterben. Genauso wenig merken Elitegilden, wenn ich aufhöre mit WoW oder ich Lila Equiped bin.
Mir ist es eigntlich egal, was ich anhabe, aber die "anderen" meinen eben, das es zu schlech ist , also binich gezwungen, meine Ziele abzuändern.
Ich MUSS also Blau ausgerüstet sein um die und die Instanz zu kommen?

Es wird IMMER gute und weniger gute Spieler geben. Leider muss ich , wenn ich in WoW , in den Augen anderer gut sein will, eben VIEL Zeit investieren.
Anders kann man es legal gar nciht schaffen. Ich kannte bis vor kurzem KEINE Elitegilde. Also kann es mir und meinem Spielspaß doch egal sein, wenn die sich auflösen, wie meine Kopfschmerztabletten in einem Glas Wasser.

Die Meinug einiger ist sehr lustig und Widersprüchlig. Man kann fast meinen, das man den NORMALEN Spielern, diese guten Item(in den Augen anderer) nicht gönnt.
Warum? Naja weil Herr Mustermann damals VIEL Zeit investiert als Herr Müller jetzt. Man entwertet quasi die Items.
Aber mal ehrlich , sollte das Spiel nicht SPAß machen?

Gut Spaß defeniert jeder für sich anders. Der eine Gankt einen Spieler ne Stunde lang und hat dabei Spaß, der ander verkauft seine selbs hergestellten Items und hat dabei Spaß und andere Raiden sich die Seele aus dem Leib und hat Spaß dabei.

Ich setzte mich mal zwieschen die Stühle, da dort das Klima besser ist.

Das man nur GUT sein kann, wenn man VIEL Zeit hat, sollte jedem klar sein. Und das ist kein Neid, weil WoW für mich NUR ein Spiel ist.
Die Elitegilden haben sich halt VIEL Zeit genommen, um das zu machen, was sie geschafft haben.
Sie sind nicht Tri und -Angelpunkt von WoW.
Und das Blizzard den Highconten nur für DIE gemacht hat, finde ich lächerlich.  

Jeder Spieler gibt 13 Euro im Monat für WoW aus und jeder hat die gleichen Vorraussetzungen.  Dieser Aussage kann ich nur bedingt unterschreiben, da ich nciht bereit bin mehrer Stunden meiner kostbaren Zeit zu Opfern. Ich bin aber auch einer, der sagt , das ihm Lila Items am A...... vorbeigehen.
Da die Mehrheit aber der Ansicht ist, das man nur GUT ist wenn man das und das an hat müssen sich die NORMALEN Spieler eben beugen.


----------



## Genomchen (16. Juni 2008)

@D4rk-x
Also ich hab das ganze ein bißerl wegen Raids aus den Augen verloren.
Genau du bist mir so einer, der einen dann in SW von oben bis unten mustert und dann ein "scheiss Markenleecher" kommt. Ich sag dir mal ehrlich wie das Raidtechnisch bei mir ausgesehen hat. Ich hab den T4 Content Clear gehabt, war dementsprechend equipped, habe den T5 Content bis auf Vahj und Keal gecleart nur leider dort damals nicht ein Item ergattern können. Was war das Ende vom Lied, meine Gilde ist weiter Richtugn MH und BT gezogen und ich, ich bin mit T4 Equip in MH rein und bin BT mitgegangen und wir haben am ersten BT Abend die ersten vier Bosse gelegt und MH die ersten drei (und es war btw keiner großartig t5 equiped etc). So, weißt du wie ich mich gefreut hab, als ich die Robe für Marken holen konnte und somit meine Crit- und Spelldmgwerte verbessern konnte. btw habe ich seeehhr viel Herozeugs (allerdings auch t5 und teile aus dem t6 content), weils einfach teils besser oder minimal schlechter wie t5 content equip ist. Und selbst wenn Leute nicht soviel Zeit wie du investiert haben, dann zahlen sie trotzdem die Gebühren wie jeder andere auch und werden halt dann auch nur in die Mainstream Sachen schnuppern dürfen. Und wie schon jemand anders schrieb, überleg dir das nochmal, es wär nicht nur eine Robe, die man sich durch Heromarken holen müsste, um das so auszunutzen, wie du es hinstellst. Man bräuchte gute 500 Marken, wenn nicht mehr um zB alle dmg Caster Items zu holen. Und wer die Mühe auf sich genommen hat, hat auch verdient diese Items zu tragen. Aber egal, es ist spät....früh und mir fallen die Augen zu.
gn8


----------



## Reraiser (16. Juni 2008)

Erstmal fürs topic:

Mir ists total egal ob die Elitegilden draufgehn. Klar, sie machen die Firstkills. Aber ist doch voll Latte. Gibts diese Gilden nicht machen andere die first kills usw. Das Spiel ist halt auf Langzeit ausgelegt und nicht auf "ich mach alles in 2 Tagen". 

Für die die gegen S1 und das Ehrenzeugs flamen hab ich eh nur noch eins übrig: Warten ma mal bis Wotlk kommt. Dann kommt nämlich wieder die Lvl Zeit. Die jetzigen von sonstwas angeblichen Elitegilden zerbrechen und die die Zeit haben lvln sich in Rekordschnelle auf 80. Dann formieren sich wieder neue Gilden und Raids. Und wenn einer T6 trägt kommt einfach nur /lachen. Sorry, aber es ist so. Babbelt euch dumm. Wenn irgendwann Ende des Jahres Wotlk da ist und die ersten 80er exestieren und es ist über das equip nicht mehr erkennbar ob jemand früher auf Raids war. Oder seit ihr mit Lvl 70 noch full T2/3 rumgerannt???

Also sollen se drauf gehen. Es wird immer neue geben. Und mit Wotlk wirds eh wieder von vorne losgehen. 

Allerdings haben S1 (bald S2 da ja S4) Leute die nie mitgenommen werden einen Vorteil gegenüber den Leuten die momentan über solche Leute spotten. Ihr könnt farmen. Das zeugs vertickt man dann schön an die raider sammelt Gold wien doofer und ist bestens für Wotlk gerüstet.


----------



## Magazad (16. Juni 2008)

Ich habe nicht alles gelesen weils mir einfach nach einer weile zu blöd wurde darum sage ich nun meinen teil mal dazu. Das solche gilden sich auflösen gehört halt dazu wie viele schon sagten nix ist für ewig. Manchmal finde ich es heftig wie lange die raiden am tag ist schon etwas umheimlich naja deren sache. Ich finde es aber auch schade wenn sich gute gilden auflösen jeder Realm hat seine elite gilde/en das find ich gut so weil ich denke das sie auch den realm auf den sie spielen vertreten in der welt...oder so manche sind nicht so bekannt wie jetzt SK Gaming oder FTH aber so denke ich darüber ich bin stolz auf unsere Elite gilden.


----------



## Rolandos (16. Juni 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> allein der Begriff "Elitegilde"...Kindergarten pur



Wieso nur der Begriff, das sind Kindergarten.

*Aber wenn ich solche Sachen lese*

Raid Kultur,

wegen Raids aus den Augen verloren,

atürlich ist WoW nicht ausgelutscht, das wird es niemals für einen "Casual" Gamer sein, und für die "Pro's" erst recht nicht,

Nachwuchsfördern.,

Solche Sachen verärgern nicht nur die "elite-gilden"

Es ist ohnehin lachhaft, wie leichtfertigt die großen Bosse geopfert werden

bin froh mal alle 2-3 Wochen Raiden zu können

Er ist dafür ENTWORFEN worden, nur von einem Bruchteil der Spieler je gesehen zu werden.

Dennoch ich finde es lächerlich wie manche versuchen die Elite Gilden klein zu machen und behaupten das sie genauso sind wie 10 Millionen andere Gamer. 

Zurecht, weil die Heroics keine Herausforderung sind, die mit Raidinstanzen vergleichbar wäre und trotzdem durch das Markenequip effektiv dieselben Belohnungen ergeben. Die Mehrheit der Leute, die sich jetzt mit Markenequip, zusammengeleechtem (!!!) S1/2 und dergleichen ausstattet käme doch nichtmal durch Kara, egal welches Equip sie tragen.


Kann ich nur sagen nicht Kindergarten sonder Kinderkrippe.
Mache tun so als wenn WOW und Elitegilden das wichtigste im Leben sind und Setzen es gleich mit Erfolg und Arbeitsergebnis.
Das ist ein dummes und blöden Spiel wo man auf bunten Bildchen wie ein Irrer rumklickt und dann auch immer auf die Selben. Das hat überhaupt nichts mit Erfolg oder Arbeit zu tun.
Denke mal das die sogenannten Elite Kiddys endlich erwachsen geworden sind, und festgestellt haben das WOW nur Blödsinn und Abzocke von Blizz ist. 

Achso, wenn es den meisten Bildchenschnetzlern zu einfach ist einen Boss auszuradieren, dann können sie es ja ohne Ausrüstungsbildchen und Waffenpixel versuchen.

Ich persönlich habe aufgehört mit WOW, auch wegen solchen Typen die das Spiel toternst nehmen, und es für die anscheinend nichts wichtigeres gibt als violett gekleidet rum zu laufen, ambessten jeden Abend Kara oder andere Inzen zu Raiden, auch wenn es nun schon zu hundersten mal ist.


----------



## Bulldoz (16. Juni 2008)

Rolandos schrieb:


> In einem so langweiligen, dummen Spiel wie WOW, ist es kein Wunder das sich die Gilden auflösen, ob Elite oder nicht. Mir ist es mehr als unverständlich das viele Spieler WOW schon seit Jahren spielen, raiden, farmen, zur Abwechselung raiden, farmen und daran auch noch spass haben, immer wieder die selben Instanzen ab zu arbeiten, und die selben Bosse umzulegen wegen einer sau blöden Marke um damit dann ein lila Teilchen zu ergattern . Hat Pisa doch recht, das die Bevölkerung immer mehr verblödet, das sie immer weniger in der Lage sind Anspruchvollere Dinge zu tun.
> Communtiy, LOL, gibt es denn nur bei den WOW Spielern eine Kommunikation, gibt es keine Schulfreunde, Vereinskollegen oder Arbeitskollegen und andere Freunde mit denen man sich unterhalten, etwas unternehmen kann.
> Ich glaube eher das die meisten WOW Spieler, besonders die die sich zur Elite zählen, ein fach nur zu faul sind, ihren Allerwertesten mal in Bewegung zu setzen.
> Ich behaupt einfach, das die Mehrzahl der WOW Zocker einfach nicht in der Lage sind, ihr Reallive zu meistern und sich deshalb in WOW flüchten. Ihre Chars dann so schnell wie möglich aufmotzen um zumindest in WOW angeben zu können.  Auch habe ich das Gefühl, das sich die meisten Gildenmeister oder Gruppenführer, sich als kleine Götter aufführen, weil sie in RL nichts sagen dürfen, zu sagen haben.
> ...



Du hast eine echte Begabung. Du kannst mit deinen Fingern Scheiße fabrizieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Btw Pisa Studie; nach deiner Rechtschreibung her würde ich mal behaupten, dass du das beste Beispiel dafür bist. SETZEN 6


----------



## Nightline (16. Juni 2008)

Also ich muss Bulldoz rechtgeben, in Sachen Rechtschreibung und Co. bist net so wirklich die Leuchte. =) aber is ja auch wayne.  
Von wegen auf Level 70 macht es keinen Spaß... Ich würde eher mal sagen du hast die falsche Klasse gewählt oder warst eher so der ,,Kleine,, in deiner Gilde und wurdest deshalb in keine Instanz/Raid mitgenommen und daraus resultierte, dass du hier verbittert gegen WoW bist, weil du genau genommen nur sauer bist, dass du nicht auch ,,erfolgreich,, raiden kannst. 

so long


----------



## Lucidique (16. Juni 2008)

Rolandos schrieb:


> In einem so langweiligen, dummen Spiel wie WOW, ist es kein Wunder das sich die Gilden auflösen, ob Elite oder nicht. Mir ist es mehr als unverständlich das viele Spieler WOW schon seit Jahren spielen, raiden, farmen, zur Abwechselung raiden, farmen und daran auch noch spass haben, immer wieder die selben Instanzen ab zu arbeiten, und die selben Bosse umzulegen wegen einer sau blöden Marke um damit dann ein lila Teilchen zu ergattern . Hat Pisa doch recht, das die Bevölkerung immer mehr verblödet, das sie immer weniger in der Lage sind Anspruchvollere Dinge zu tun.
> Communtiy, LOL, gibt es denn nur bei den WOW Spielern eine Kommunikation, gibt es keine Schulfreunde, Vereinskollegen oder Arbeitskollegen und andere Freunde mit denen man sich unterhalten, etwas unternehmen kann.
> Ich glaube eher das die meisten WOW Spieler, besonders die die sich zur Elite zählen, ein fach nur zu faul sind, ihren Allerwertesten mal in Bewegung zu setzen.
> Ich behaupt einfach, das die Mehrzahl der WOW Zocker einfach nicht in der Lage sind, ihr Reallive zu meistern und sich deshalb in WOW flüchten. Ihre Chars dann so schnell wie möglich aufmotzen um zumindest in WOW angeben zu können.  Auch habe ich das Gefühl, das sich die meisten Gildenmeister oder Gruppenführer, sich als kleine Götter aufführen, weil sie in RL nichts sagen dürfen, zu sagen haben.
> ...





Das heißt, Du hast das Spiel & Deinen Character nicht gekonnt; oder hast Gold gekauft, und sie haben Deinen Account gesperrt.


----------



## Lucidique (16. Juni 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Du ja, die meisten anderen Spieler scheinbar nicht.
> 
> Und außerdem heben sich die T-Sets (und auch die S-Sets) gestalterisch nicht mehr wirklich ab (aber das kann ein persönlicher Eindruck sein). Seit BC mit all seinen übertriebenen Effekthaschereien auf Rüstungen und Waffen ist es schwerer, die "wirklich edlen" Sachen rauszufiltern, vor allem wenn man nicht alle Loottables kennt (und wer tut das schon?). Ausnahmen sind Sachen wie die Klingen von Azzinoth. DAS ist ein Beispiel für einzigartiges Equip als Raidbelohnung, das sich auch aus der Masse hervorhebt.
> 
> Dazu kommt übrigens auch noch, dass die S-Sets, die beinahe identisch zu den T-Sets sind, mit relativ wenig Aufwand erreicht werden können.




Tja, nur mal so ´ne Frage am Rande. Was tut dann eine Raidgilde, wenn aus deren 10 Leute Legendäre Waffen an haben, und treffen in Shatt auf eine andere Raidgile, von denen auch 10 Leute eine Legendäre Waffe haben ???

*Mega-Frust*

Dann ist Legendär dann auch wieder nur "Normal"


----------



## Rolandos (16. Juni 2008)

Nightline schrieb:


> Also ich muss Bulldoz rechtgeben, in Sachen Rechtschreibung und Co. bist net so wirklich die Leuchte. =) aber is ja auch wayne.
> Von wegen auf Level 70 macht es keinen Spaß... Ich würde eher mal sagen du hast die falsche Klasse gewählt oder warst eher so der ,,Kleine,, in deiner Gilde und wurdest deshalb in keine Instanz/Raid mitgenommen und daraus resultierte, dass du hier verbittert gegen WoW bist, weil du genau genommen nur sauer bist, dass du nicht auch ,,erfolgreich,, raiden kannst.
> 
> so long



Ist klar, wenn die Argumente ausgehen ist die Rechschreibung schuld, was mir sagt, dass ich nicht unrecht habe. Bin ich ebend der Eineinhalbäugige under den Blinden. Gegen manchen andern Schreiberling hier, bin ich aber Herr Duden persönlich.
Auch du solltest dich da mit deiner Schreibweise, nicht zu weit aus den Fenster lehnen, wie übrigends jeder andere Schreiber, der meint auf so etwas achten zu müssen, hier auch. 

Auf Level 70 macht es auch keinen Spaß mehr. Was kann man dann noch tun, 
Ruf farmen, habe ich eigentlich nichts dagegen. Nur das man dafür ein und den selben Mob in der selben Gegend/Instanz zig mal erlegen muß, ist mehr als öde, stumpfsinnig und langweilig. 
Gold Farmen für einen Superdrachen, habe ich eigentlich nichts dagegen.Nur das man dafür ein und den selben Mob in der selben Gegend/Instanz zig mal erlegen muß, ist mehr als öde, stumpfsinnig und langweilig. 
Heromarken sammeln,habe ich eigentlich nichts dagegen. Nur das man dafür ein und den selben Mob in der selben Gegend/Instanz zig mal erlegen muß, ist mehr als öde, stumpfsinnig und langweilig.
PvPler killen, habe ich eigentlich nichts dagegen. Nur das man dafür ein und den selben PvPler in der selben Gegend/Instanz zig mal erlegen muß, ist mehr als öde, stumpfsinnig und langweilig.

So geschrieben, wie WOW ist.

Kann die Spieler der Elitegilden voll und ganz verstehen, wenn sie so ein Schwachsinn endlich hinter sich lassen wollen.

",,erfolgreich,, raiden kannst."  Das sagt mir welches geistes/berufliches Kind du bist.

Es gib vielleicht ein erfolgreiches Schuljahr, oder ein erfolgreiches Berufleben, aber kein erfolgreiches Raiden in WOW.

Wenn du das Erfolg nennst, was die Programmier dir in ihrer großzügiger Weise gewähren, tust du mir echt leid. Gib mir den Programmcode du stirbst bei jedem Schritt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clarence_666 (16. Juni 2008)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Ist klar, wenn die Argumente ausgehen ist die Rechschreibung schuld, was mir sagt, dass ich nicht unrecht habe. Bin ich ebend der Eineinhalbäugige under den Blinden. Gegen manchen andern Schreiberling hier, bin ich aber Herr Duden persönlich.
> Auch du solltest dich da mit deiner Schreibweise, nicht zu weit aus den Fenster lehnen, wie übrigends jeder andere Schreiber, der meint auf so etwas achten zu müssen, hier auch.
> 
> Auf Level 70 macht es auch keinen Spaß mehr. Was kann man dann noch tun,
> ...





jaja ist ja alles vollkommen in Ordnung was du hier schreibst....aber was machst du dann denn bitte in einem WOW Forum wenn es ja immer das gleiche ist....und solche mimimimi posts wie deiner eben ist echt noch viel viel schlimmer als zig Tausende mal ein und den selben Mob oder sonst was zu Killen(was überhaupt nicht so ist)!!! Und überhaupt würde ich sagen das du höchstwahrscheinlich so einer bist der kein RL hat , weil wer hat den bitte schön Zeit sich irgendwo herumzutreiben das ihn sowieso nervt?? Und der Vorposter ist ein (geistiges) Kiddi weil er gerne Raidet??? Seh es doch einfach mal so das WoW und vllt das Raiden sein Hobby ist ...genauso wie dein Hobby wahrscheinlich ist das du dich in Forums rumtreibst die dir eigtl schei*** egal sein könnten


----------



## Urengroll (16. Juni 2008)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Auf Level 70 macht es auch keinen Spaß mehr. Was kann man dann noch tun,
> Ruf farmen, habe ich eigentlich nichts dagegen. Nur das man dafür ein und den selben Mob in der selben Gegend/Instanz zig mal erlegen muß, ist mehr als öde, stumpfsinnig und langweilig.
> Gold Farmen für einen Superdrachen, habe ich eigentlich nichts dagegen.Nur das man dafür ein und den selben Mob in der selben Gegend/Instanz zig mal erlegen muß, ist mehr als öde, stumpfsinnig und langweilig.
> Heromarken sammeln,habe ich eigentlich nichts dagegen. Nur das man dafür ein und den selben Mob in der selben Gegend/Instanz zig mal erlegen muß, ist mehr als öde, stumpfsinnig und langweilig.
> ...



Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier !

Du gehst auch in der Regel jeden Abend ins Bett und stehst morgens auf. Du gehst jeden Tag min. einmal auf das Klo. Du trinkst jeden Tag. Du ißt jeden Tag. Du atmest den ganzen Tag. Alles Wiederholungen .Ist das auch öde? That's Life !!!


----------



## HMC-Pretender (16. Juni 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier !
> 
> Du gehst auch in der Regel jeden Abend ins Bett und stehst morgens auf. Du gehst jeden Tag min. einmal auf das Klo. Du trinkst jeden Tag. Du ißt jeden Tag. Du atmest den ganzen Tag. Alles Wiederholungen .Ist das auch öde? That's Life !!!



Und das Leben schon so langweilig ist will man wenigstens im Spiel Abwechslung, oder?^^


----------



## Longasc (16. Juni 2008)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Auf Level 70 macht es auch keinen Spaß mehr. Was kann man dann noch tun,
> (...)
> So geschrieben, wie WOW ist.
> 
> Kann die Spieler der Elitegilden voll und ganz verstehen, wenn sie so ein Schwachsinn endlich hinter sich lassen wollen.



Ich kann Rolandos hier nur zu 100% zustimmen.

Raidgilden leben von zwei Dingen, 1.) der Herausforderung und 2.) der Hatz nach besseren Equipment.

Nun hat man halt alles schon geschafft, neuer Content ist nicht in Sicht. Die eigenen Items sind perfekt oder nahezu perfekt.
-> Die Motivation ist weg. Und 2. überwiegt, die Hatz nach besseren Equipment. Um Dinge noch besser zu tun, die man sowieso schon tun konnte? :>


Das Problem sind sowohl das Spiel selbst als auch die Einstellung der Leute. MMORPG hat oder besser hatte einen stark sozialen Aspekt, und in den ersten MMOs wie Ultima Online war ein bißchen Rollenspiel in einer Fantasywelt noch gefragt, da gab es keine Itemgeilheit oder Raidkalender und so Kram.

Weg mit dieser "Progamer" Attitüde, die hat in MMOs nichts verloren, ist sogar schädlich. Die scheint viele "Elitegilden" zu verbinden, sonst nichts.
Eine Gilde heißt ja gar "Addicted", und das sind diese Leute auch. Wenn sie alles haben, was sie wollen, dann fragen sie sich zu Recht: Joh... und dafür habe ich ein halbes Jahr meines Lebens geopfert?

Mein Vorschlag wäre eine stärkere Förderung von Gemeinschaftsaktivitäten und Storyline-Quests, denen man in freier Wildbahn begegnet. Selbst auf dicht bevölkerten WoW-Servern ist es mit Grouping nicht mehr weit her, die Singleplayeroption wurde so weit gestärkt und forciert das Gruppen als hinderlich angesehen werden. Ich finde das gut, das man auch solo losgehen kann, der Gruppenspielaspekt geht aber unter. Ironischerweise sind gerade Raidgilden mit starken Zusammenhalt erfolgreich, wobei ich es nach wie vor bedenklich finde wie stark der persönliche Wunsch nach epischen Items diese Gilden dann doch eher zu Zweckgemeinschaften macht.


----------



## Zarko (16. Juni 2008)

praxisplaner schrieb:


> Erschrockene und fast ängstlich anmutende Meldungen machen die Runde - wichtige, hochgeschätzte Elitegilden werfen das Handtuch. Aber wen interessiert das? Die meisten WoW-Spieler, mit denen Blizzard sein Geld verdient sind sicher Gelegenheitsspieler, die in ihrer Freizeit neben Beruf, Familie, Freunden oder anderen Freizeitbeschäftigungen entspannt und ohne Druck ab und an WoW spielen und ohne zu murren ebenso ihren monatlichen Beitrag entrichten. Sie suchen Abwechslung, Spass und Entspannung, aber auch Community und das Eintauchen in eine andere Welt - alles was ein Online-Rollenspiel ausmacht. Die Wenigsten haben Zeit und Lust auf stressige Dauerzocke, "virtuellen" Termin- und Leistungsdruck, auf das repetitive Durchspielen der immmer gleichen Instanzen. Und ganz sicher die wenigsten WoW-Spieler haben auch nur annähernd alle Raids und Instanzen durchgespielt.
> 
> Ich kann einen guten Wein langsam trinken und jeden Schluck genießen, oder ihn mir "auf ex hinter die Binde" kippen. In beiden Fällen wird die Flasche leer nur ersteres kann ich länger tun und macht mehr Spass.
> 
> ...


das statement provokativ...sorry das wär dasselbe als würde man schreiben, 
"die SPD läuft bald unter 20%...mir is wurscht...wen scherts überhaupt"
und dann die ganzen Leute als "nerds" bezeichnen, die berechtigt aufschreien!

Wie oben schon beschrieben, manche kümmerts, manche nicht, aber was in der diskussion draus wurde war ein verurteilen der angeblichen nerds, die ihre zeit in WoW stecken!

Gilden sind in jedem rpg ein wichtiges Element, und man lernt auch dadurch leute kennen, genießt vorteile etc.

ob das mit den "elite"gilden so bleibt? ich bin neu, k.a. welche gilden als "elite" gelten? 
die, die sich selber so bezeichnen vielleicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
egal, schade ist's immerhin.

ich werd mich glei mal mit meinem character nach ner anständigen gilde umsehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nur eine ELITEgilde wirds bei level 3 nicht!!!)


----------



## greenandmean (16. Juni 2008)

Kann es sein, daß dass Gilden-Sterben div. Gründe hat und auch nur ein Indiz für div. Mängel in WOW ist (vom Spieldesign her)?

1. Denk ich, daß die meisten Gilden ihre "Nachwuchsförderung" für die großen Raids komplett vernachlässigen. Es heißt immer nur: Bewirb dich. 
Wenn deine Ausstattung dann nicht mind. komplett Epic mit 100er Marken / ZA /  Gruul / Kara ... ist fällst man sofort durch.  Diese kurzsichtige Spielweise rächt sich jetzt - verdientermaßen. Statt neue Grp. zu gründen, diese gezielt auszustatten und die geeignesten in die Stammgrp. zu nehmen .... na wie es früher halt war. ^^

2. Die meisten Gilden sind absolut Familienleben-unfreundlich. Invite / Start i. d. R. um 17:00 Uhr bis 17:45 Uhr zeigt doch, daß die Gilden-Gründer entweder Schüler, Arbeitslose oder Harz IV Empfänger sind. Denn ganz sicher ist kein normaler Arbeitnehmer um 17:00 - 18:00 Uhr zu Hause portbereit. Von (uns) Familienvätern die um 19:30 Uhr die Kinder ins Bett bringen wollen ganz zu schweigen.

3. Die meisten Gildengründer / -führer die ich bisher kennengelernt habe haben absolut keine Ahnung von "Mitarbeiterführung". Da wird ohne Information an die Gildenmembern oder Meinungsrückfragen bzw. Abstimmung (sofern sinnvoll) mit anderen Gilden fusioniert, Raidgruppen nach Gutdünken zusammengestellt, wobei das Zusammenstellungskriterium sich nicht an Teamwork / Erfahrung oder Equipt orientiert sondern nach dem wie lange man sich kennt, wessen Nase einem paßt, welcher rl-Freund seinen Twink ausstatten muss. .... etc. etc.. Ich zumindest bin jedesmal nach so ner Tour ausgestiegen, da ich es nicht mag, wenn über meinem Kopf hinweg entschieden wird. 

4. Bei allem Spass am Raiden wiederholen sich doch die meisten Sachen immer und immer wieder. Ich war so oft in Kara / Gruul / Maggi / ZA, daß ich denk ich hab meinen persönlichen Murmeltiertag. (Kenner wissen was ich mein). Das wäre ja nicht so schlimm, wenn ... siehe Punkt 5  nicht wäre. 

5. Das HAUPTMANKO an WOW ist, daß die Welt zu wenig Neuerungen erfährt für Leute die gerne einzeln oder paarweise unterwegs sind. Sind endlich mit Char. 1 alle Quest abgearbeitet, bleibt nur noch Ruf-Farmen, die Daily immer und immer wieder zu machen, Handwerk zu beenden und dannn.....? ^^ Sorry wenn ich dass so direkt sage, aber für ein Spiel was ich laufend bezahle, erwarte ich, daß öfters neue Queste oder Ereignisse dis Spiel abwechslungsreicher machen.

Dass alles in Summe genommen verdirbt einem immer mehr den Spaß an WOW, sofern der Single-Modus - Inhalt abgearbeitet ist. 

Schade eigendlich.

CU


----------



## ApoY2k (16. Juni 2008)

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob ihr schonmal andere MMOs gespielt habt; aber an den Contentwachstum von WoW kommt (von denen die ich gespielt habe) keins ran.

Im Gegenteil. Da ist die Hauptsache "leveln". Da gibts dann 250 Level, und für jedes davon brauchste mal locker 4-5 Wochen.

Ergo: High-End-Content = Null - weil eh keiner hinkommt, da man spätestens mit Level 50 oder 60 kein Bock mehr auf die Scheiße hat.


----------



## Metadron72 (16. Juni 2008)

man man, spielt einfach mit "freunden" dann macht das auch spass ....ich freu mich jedesmal neu mit, wenn einer unserer casuals mal wieder happy über nen item / coolen inst run ist


----------



## Testdriver (16. Juni 2008)

Also ich kann hier vielen nur zustimmen ein große Auswirkung ist sicherlich das wegfallen der pre Q sowie das equip für Marken. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Game etwas zu lau geworden in der Hinsicht. Wenn ich hier Post's lese wie " Ich bin dann auch erst von PVP auf PVE gegangen weil ich keine Lust hatte Monate lang zu Farmen oder zu Raiden" bestätigt so etwas nur meine Theorie und die vieler anderer!! Die Leute wollen die guten (besten) Sachen für wenig wenige für nichts tun haben!!! mal ganz ehrlich mittlerweile bekommt man doch fast alles hinterher geworfen im Spiel was sicherlich auf das Gejammer der sehr wenig und faulen Spieler zurück zu führen ist da sie halt die große Mehrheit unter der zahlenden Blizzard kundschaft bildet. Ist doch logisch das Blizzard deren wünsch eher erfüllt! Ich selbst Raide auch net jeden tag 2-3x die Woche habe den BT im Januar dann auch Clear gehabt und man ist sicherlich ein ganzes stückweit stolz auf die leistung die man bis dahin erbracht hat und wenn dann solche Patches kommen wo man alles für free loot bekommt ist es wie nen schlag ins Gesicht.... nach dem Motto..."Spiel auf 70 mach ein paar Quest warte 6-12 Monate und dann bekommst du alles fast kostenlos. wo bleibt denn da der Spielspaß. Die Leute die immer jammern das sie nie equip oder sonstiges bekommen haben meiner Meinung nach kein recht dazu. Wer nicht die nötige zeit für etwas Raiden und das durchhalte vermögen dafür hat verdient es auch nicht solche Sachen zu tragen. Normalerweise bekommt man das zurück was man investiert das ist bei wow atm leider nicht so. Ich kann ja auch net zur arbeit fahren mich da hinsetzen und nichts machen und dann zum Boss gehen und sagen mein lohn ist noch net drauf und ich will auch mehr lohn haben. Ich hoffe das sich das mit wotlk etwas ändert.


----------



## Ronas (16. Juni 2008)

Nihlo schrieb:


> ich raide sehr gern...wenn auch nicht in einer elite-gilde. Raiden war immer ein großer Bestandteil von wow und wird immer mehr untergraben. Ich gönn den casuals ihre unterstützung,aber als raid will irgendwann auch mal sowas habn und nicht immer mehr das Gefühl bekommen vergessen zu werden nur weil es mehr casual-gamer gibt und so dann mehr Geld reinkommt.
> 
> Wir sind die Spieler der ersten Generation,die raiders,die "pros" und wir wolln auch "unser" wow habn.
> 
> Raiden ist nichts für Arbeitslose und Studenten. 2 Abende in der Woche raiden schafft man mit jedem Job der Welt,probierts doch mal und entdeckt den größten Spaß den man haben kann...


seh ich genauso


----------



## Brianbrasco (16. Juni 2008)

Undankbares Volk

Ihr habt scheinbar keinen schimmer, was ihr alles den von euch so missachteten Elitegilden zu verdanken habt. Was glaubt ihr wer all die Addons geschrieben hat früher, welche heute von Blizz ins Spiel übernommen wurde? Castbar/Auktioner/LFG Tools/Friendlist/ und vieles vieles mehr. Wer hat dafür gesorgt, dass Bugs in den Inis schnell erkannt und verbessert werden konnten? Wer setzte wohl die Messlatte um zu entscheiden was euch zumutbar ist und was nicht? Ist das selbe wie im RL, ihr lebt in Städten, die euch alles bieten und zeigt mit den Fingern auf die Leute, die dies aufgebaut haben und euch euren Lebensstandart erst ermöglichen. Ich schäme mich manchmal echt, ein Teil von dieser verwöhnten, faulen und in meinen Augen äusserst DUMMEN Bevölkerung/Comm zu sein.

Ihr seit echt nur fähig euch die Rosinen rauszupicken und wagt es auch noch mit den Finger auf die Leute zu zeigen, die euch euren Spielspass erst ermöglichen. 

Ihr könnt es akzeptieren oder nicht, aber WoW ist kein Spiel mehr, es ist ein animiertes Chatprogramm. Gold wird einem in Haufen nachgeworfen, an Epicitems kommt man heute einfacher als früher an einen Arkanitbarren. Von Zusammenspiel hat die Comm keine Ahnung mehr. Und dies alles nur weil immer mehr Leute WoW gejoint haben, die zwar zwei jahre später mit dem spiel anfingen aber auf 60 bzw 70 umgehend so gut ausgestattet sein wollten wie alle anderen.

Neid und Missgunst haben dieses Spiel versaut und zu einem MMO für dummies gemacht.

Grüsse


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. Juni 2008)

Brianbrasco schrieb:


> Undankbares Volk
> 
> Ihr habt scheinbar keinen schimmer, was ihr alles den von euch so missachteten Elitegilden zu verdanken habt. Was glaubt ihr wer all die Addons geschrieben hat früher, welche heute von Blizz ins Spiel übernommen wurde? Castbar/Auktioner/LFG Tools/Friendlist/ und vieles vieles mehr. Wer hat dafür gesorgt, dass Bugs in den Inis schnell erkannt und verbessert werden konnten? Wer setzte wohl die Messlatte um zu entscheiden was euch zumutbar ist und was nicht? Ist das selbe wie im RL, ihr lebt in Städten, die euch alles bieten und zeigt mit den Fingern auf die Leute, die dies aufgebaut haben und euch euren Lebensstandart erst ermöglichen. Ich schäme mich manchmal echt, ein Teil von dieser verwöhnten, faulen und in meinen Augen äusserst DUMMEN Bevölkerung/Comm zu sein.
> 
> ...



Na, da fall ich doch vor lauter Dankbarkeit mal schnell auf die Kniee!!

Danke liebe selbstlosen, engelsgleichen Top Gilden für die vielen schönen Addons die ihr NUR für uns undankbaren Casuals gemacht habt und gar kein bisschen für euch selber.
Danke an all die Städtebauer, die ganz umsonst und in ihrer Freizeit meine Stadt gebaut haben während ich Schwein für meinem Beruf, dem ich nachgehe auch noch Geld verlange.

Danke das ich verwöhnter, fauler und DUMMER Mensch so wenig mit Brianbrasco gemeinsam habe

Danke


----------



## Draco1985 (16. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Danke liebe selbstlosen, engelsgleichen Top Gilden für die vielen schönen Addons die ihr NUR für uns undankbaren Casuals gemacht habt und gar kein bisschen für euch selber.



Glaubst du wenn sie die Addons NICHT für die Öffentlichkeit geschrieben hätten wären sie veröffentlich worden?
Glaubst du, ein Casual hätte sich jemals Gedanken um den Speicherverbrauch von Addons gemacht und wär irgendwann bei dem Konzept von Ace2 gelandet?

Träum ruhig weiter.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Juni 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Glaubst du wenn sie die Addons NICHT für die Öffentlichkeit geschrieben hätten wären sie veröffentlich worden?
> Glaubst du, ein Casual hätte sich jemals Gedanken um den Speicherverbrauch von Addons gemacht und wär irgendwann bei dem Konzept von Ace2 gelandet?
> 
> Träum ruhig weiter.



wer träumt hier??

Für unsere 5er hero Innie Runs brauchen wir keine Addons.
Ich hab Gatherer aus Bequemlichkeit.

Wirklich richtig gebraucht werden die Addons von den Top Gilden, denn bei dem anspruchsvollen Highend Content geht es kaum ohne. 
Und genau deswegen wurden sie geschrieben und ins Netz gestellt. Aus sonst keinem Grund.

Natürlich profitieren wir Casuals davon, aber für uns gemacht wurden sie sicher nicht !!

Alles andere ist Märchenschloß!


----------



## Lillyan (17. Juni 2008)

> Ist das selbe wie im RL, ihr lebt in Städten, die euch alles bieten und zeigt mit den Fingern auf die Leute, die dies aufgebaut haben und euch euren Lebensstandart erst ermöglichen. Ich schäme mich manchmal echt, ein Teil von dieser verwöhnten, faulen und in meinen Augen äusserst DUMMEN Bevölkerung/Comm zu sein.


Mit welchem Recht erlaubst du es dir so etwas zu behaupten? Nein, ich bringe dem Maurer von nebenan nicht jeden Tag einen Blumenstraß vorbei und danke ihm, daß er es mir ermöglicht hat nun in einem haus zu wohnen, aber bin ich deshalb ein schlechter Mensch? Zu meinem Freundeskreis gehören Menschen aus allen "Schichten".... lehn dich am besten nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster mit deinen Vergleichen.

Ganz ehrlich: Ich könnte auf die Addons verzichten. Sicherlich, alles ist ein wenig bequemer und einfacher, aber ohne die Addons mußte man seinen Char noch merh beherrschen, man mußte seine Agro zum Beispiel besser einschätzen könne und öfter als Team zusammenarbeiten, damit alles klappt. Viele Leute können nur noch auf Omen/Recounter/ff. schauen um zu sehen ob sie ihren Char beherrschen und das finde ich traurig. Ja, ich benutze auch Omen, da man ohne ja gar nicht mehr mt in Instanzen genommen wird, aber ich werde sicherlich keinen Kniefall machen... ohne Addons wäre WoW für mich immernoch ein gutes Spiel, wenn auch ein wenig schwerer.

Im Grunde ist es mir egal warum andere Leute mit denen ich noch nie etwas zu tun hatte aufhören zu spielen. Sie werden schon ihre Gründe haben und WoW wird daran nicht zu Grunde gehen.... und einige von ihnen werden sicherlich zurück kommen.


----------



## Agram (17. Juni 2008)

Ich hab einfach ma paar posts überflogen und schreib meinen senf auch ma dazu zwecks raidentwicklung und marken farmen.

So und nu an alle die hir rumflamen weil sie nicht das gesamte Spiel erforschen können.

Monatliche Beitragssenkung is ja wohl der größte unsinn den je gehört hab.
Hallo?!
Spielt man viel ist der Erfolg größer logisch oder?!
Wer wenig spielt wird wenig sehen was aber nicht heist das deswegen nichts neues sieht!
Der eine sieht halt gruul der ander sieht halt Illidan das erste ma.
Man zockt halt nur 1 ma 3 h pro woche ...ok is in ordnung aber wie kann jemand erwarten das er mit so geringen spielaufwand nach BT usw. kommt?
Und genau darauf hat meiner meinung nach Blizzard völlig falsch reagiert und die Hero belohnungen erschaffen.
Was die Spielbalance total ausm gleichgewicht gebracht hat.
KLar freut man sich das man Handschuhe itemlvl 141 hat oder hose oder was weis ich...
Aber es kann doch nicht einfach so abgetan werden das man mit paar ma kara und paar hero inis an GLeichwertiges MH/BT Equip kommt?!
Die Arbeit, Koordination, Disziplin ,Taktisches verständniss, Beherrschung der Chars usw. wird entlohnt mit einem Bosskill (das ja wohl das geilste was es gibt das erste ma einen neuen Boss legen) und daraus folgend mit gutem equip um einen nächsten bosskill möglich zu machen das ist der Kreislauf!
Es gehört nunma mehr dazu als 25 fähige leute ranzubekommen (was alleine schonma auch in Problem darstellen kann)
nein einige Opfern zum teil ihre zeit um überhaupt das raiden zu ermöglichen. (Ich sprech ma Leute an mit dieversen aufgaben Raidleitung,DKp vergabe ,HP usw)
Und stupides Marken farmen mit irgend ner zusamengewürfelten random Gruppe soll genauso am ende entlohnt werden wie regelmäßige raider zumal raiden unter anderem auch ziehmlich ins Gold gehen kann.

Sorry aber wer kein online Game hat muss auch damit leben das er bei wenig investierter zeit nicht sonderlich weit komm in Kurzer zeit!
Da helfen sich die leute ab indem sie cheaten, charakter editor usw.
Was aber das gesammte spiel genauso zerstört ..weil dann brauch ich auch nicht zu spielen! Warum spiel kaufen wenn in 10 SPielstunden durch bin obwohl es etwa für 100gedacht war.
Und das bezwecken die marken items ... ok 
Ich hab auch welche geb ich offen zu ... klar aber ich raide auch und hol mir die nebenbei und nich mit kara equip um dann  nach mh gehen zu können...

Und ich war auch schon MH/BT obwohl ich garkeine zugangsquest gemahct habe aber ich strebe es an !
Obwohl es völlig unnötig ist mach ich sämmtliche scheiß prequest ..die man zum teil garnichmehr brauch!
Es gehört einfach zum spiel dazu ! und finde es auch schade das es so dermaßen vereinfacht wurde.

Aber der Gamer von heute will ja lieber auf 70 kommen  und in 2 wochen am besten schon Kiljeaden legen ... und ist das nicht möglich wird Blizzard eben aufn sack gegangen und Blizzard lässt sich noch drauf ein -.-

So ziehmlich jeder kann sich aus meinem geschrieben ein Bild machen aber nur ein Bruchteil will es wahr haben!
Und das sind genau die die ständig nach vereinfachungen und nerf flamen und nicht einfach ma damit versuchen zurechtzukommen was ihnen gegeben wird
Das Spiel wurde so Erstellt auf dem Markt gebracht und ist so wie es ist (oder eher war) ein klasse spiel (Charnerfs ma ausgeschlossen das bissel heikel das Thema gehört einiges dazu chars aufeinander abzustimmen)
Rein der Neid spricht nurnoch ... aber sich ma fragen warum da einer steht der full t6 hat das macht keiner oder will keiner.
Das derjenige aber schon mehr Erfahrung hat ...mehr zeit... und noch dazu einfach Qualifizierter ist das leuchtet keinen ein ... am geilsten find leute die 
Mit Blau/kara equip anfragen ob mit Gilde könnten und mit Bt raiden dürfen 
ROFL!!!!!!
Kaum das in fear zustande bekommen wärend dem Kampf afk sind ,den Boss pullen weil sie---> zu faul sind sind in ts zu kommen und durch einfach nur reines zuhören dies hätten vermeiden können.
Solche Leute werden immer mehr ! Und genau die spreche ich an! Nicht die die Nur Kara Euip haben aber ihren char beherschen wirklich mühe geben und so ziehmlich alles daran sich zu verbessern in weclher art und weise auch immer.
Ihnen steht der weg offen ...
Was sie daraus machen ist ihnen überlassen!
Ich bin in Keiner Elite Raidgilde
Anfang BT/MH ... 


So und nu nochma zu den PVP sachen ...ich versteh nich wie einige sich darüber auslassen das diverse sachen relativ leicht zu bekommen sind aber völlig unnütz zumteil in PVE ... ich hab in Hunter und ma ganz unter uns von T4helm auf S3 is scho in sprung aber S3 wird nie und nimmer einen T5 helm ersetzen können für PVE. 
Mag sein das einien klassen die option offen steht das das möglich ist aber wenigen und nur begrenzt!

Flamed mich wie den rest auch der in etwa meine einstellung vertreten! 
Kann ich mit leben 
 /ignor

Und kommt mir ja nich mit da sind so viele schreibfehler OLOLroflkacknoob
nur weil keine argumente habt und irgendwas stumpfsinniges schreiben müsst um ma bischen zu flamen...

Achso und ohne Addons zocken mag sein einigebestehen darauf andere sagen dadurch muss man seinen Char beser beherrschen...
Meine Meinung ist ...wäre es von Blizzard nicht vorgesehen das dem spieler diese Option freisteht diverse addons nutzen zu dürfen ...dürfte man sie nicht nutzen ...fertig.
Gleiches Gilt für Makros und denn ach so verpöhnten
/castsequenz 
Befehl
Man reizt mehr aus dem Charakter raus und ma ganz ehrlich
Sogut Timen und schätzen kann kein schwein zum Teil was man alles schätzen und timen muss bei nem Bossfight.
Alos bin ich der meinung das Addons von Blizzard gedacht wurden um überhaupt ins Endgame zu kommen und gleich noch dazu warum dann Blizzard nicht selber welche Integriert und andere verbietet ...ganzeinfach um dem Gamer seine freiheit zu lassen das spiel seinen Bedürfnisen anzupassen und individuell zu gestalten.
Wobei alles seine grenzen kennen muss worauf ja Blizzard auch reagiert!


----------



## Rojan (17. Juni 2008)

zu den addons:

ohne addons spielen geht sicherlich, aber ganz ehrlich: mach mal nen (verhältnismässig einfachen aber aggrosensiblen boss) wie lootreaver ohne threatmeter wie omen oder ktm. das hat nix mit besser beherrschen zu tun, sondern mit abschätzen. und sry, aber das geht einfach nich. wenn aggro gezogen wird isses zu spät, geht selten ohne toten aus. wie man allein am unitframe "abschätzen" soll ob man noch luft zum tank hat oder nich musst du mir mal erklären. wie gesagt, mit skill hat das nix zu tun.

bossmods wie bigwigs o.ä. sind definitiv eine vereinfachung, aber im endeffekt machen sie nichts anderes als einem ersparen stundenlang kampflogs zu analysieren. auch wenn das einige nicht wahr haben wollen, aber bossmods machennichts anderes als kampfloginformationen und timer darzustellen die man auch selbst auslesen und runterzählen kann. es wäre mehr als spielflusshemmend sowas nich zu erlauben. und auch hier: das hat nichts mit skill zu tun, sondern einzig und allein mit zeit. 

die fähigkeit seinen char zu spielen und ein wenig ahnung zu haben würde ich niemals von addons abhängig machen. viel wichtiger finde ich es, sich in der theorie mit sienem char zu befassen. welcher stat warum, wo sind caps, in welcher situation wie handeln etc. pp. alles andere was im endeffekt beim bosskampf läuft ist movement, reaktion und n bisschen logisches denken. 
---------

zu den items für hero badges:

trag selbst welche weil sie halt n upgrade waren. bin aber auch selbst am raiden, hab n bisschen pech gehabt bisher und rst recht spät mit raiden angefangen. haben uns den 25er content ab februar erschlossen und haben jetzt ssc clear, tk 3/4 und mh 4/5 auf farm. das alles bei 3 raidtagen die woche, genauer 10 stunden/woche. dazu vll 2 stunden farmen/dailys um sich den spaß zu finanzieren. 10-12 stunden pro woche sind nicht die welt und für viele zu schaffen. gerade wenn ich in den anderen topic mit /played schaue, da sind viele mit 2-3 stunden am tag die (könnte ich fast wetten) in irgendeinem topic schon geweint haben das sie keine zeit zum raiden haben. man muss halt schauen wo die prioritäten liegen.

finds okay wenn sich einige raidgilden darüber aufregen das es für heromarken jetzt quasi freeloot gibt. bin aber selbst auch froh das es so ist, weil man ne einfache möglichkeit umsteiger auf andere klassen, reaktivierte chars o.ä. auf ein gewisses grundniveau zu bringen um sie relativ schnell im eigenen raid einsetzen zu können (wenn man denn noch am anfang von mh/bt steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


jeder soll einfach machen was er mag und nicht immer mit nem bösen blick nach links oder rechts schauen, führt doch zu nichts. blizzard ist angewiesen auf die sog. "casuals", weil sie eine breite masse sind die regelmässiges geld in die kasse spülen und sich lange am content aufhalten können. blizzard ist genauso auf topgilden angewiesen die alles ruckzuck firstkillen und wettbewerb betreiben. schliesslich ist es der hype um topgilden der für aufmerksamkeit sorgt, der das spiel bekannter macht und der communitys am leben erhält weil eben einfach gesprächsstoff produziert wird. ohne nihilum und co sowie diverse preTBC veteranen wäre kaum diskussionsgrundlage für generation counterstrike da bzw. für die leute die eben mehr machen als nur ihre zeit zu vertreiben. 

hm, so viel wollt ich eigtl garnich schreiben....liest eh keiner :>


----------



## ak47fatih (17. Juni 2008)

Moin


Ihr meint das jeder raiden kann dann sagt mal du denn zeiten was:

06-14uhr
13-22uhr
22-06uhr


wo ich raiden könnte wäre nur das 6-14  und die andern 2 Wochen net


welche gilde würde so einen spieler zu raiden nehmen der 2 volle Wochen net raiden kann?

Und sagen wir es gibt von der sorte 5-10 leute hallo dann fehlt ja die hälfte der Spieler für raid
Da fängt es schon an die meisten, die Schüler suchen sich neue raids/Gilden da die auf so einen mist keine lust haben


Sagen es gibt leute die arbeiten in ihren Büros 8-17uhr

Sagen wir er braucht 1h bis nach hause  18uhr wann will der liebe Spieler duschen essen und mal eine pause einlegen; ja genau vor dem PC  geht es euch noch gut?

Ich weis das es mache Spieler machen 

Oder ich suche mir einen raid der morgens um 8uhr  los zieht oder einen der um 24uhr losgeht. Und so was gibt es auf keinem Server dieser welt.(der MH BT und sonnen. Raidet).


Sollen wir nur wegen den Freaks, Schüler unsere arbeit aufgeben?

Und die Arbeiter die  ohne pause gleich loslegen und auf der arbeit schlafen.




Frohes schaffen denn die auf der arbeit sind.


----------



## Eldoram (17. Juni 2008)

Ich muss sagen die luft ist wirklich aus wow raus.... ich war in allem drin ... es gibt nichts neues

1 jahr ist es her wo der endboss mal in bc gelegt wurde... abgespeisst in der zwischenzeit mit dem sonnenbrunnen

wow besteht nur noch aus farmen tagesquesten! rufgrinden brauch ich nichtmal mehr 5 lvl 70 alle auf erfürchtig...
besitze zur zeit mit allen chars zusammen 350000 gold equip.... hab das markenset an 

alle spieler können ja nun ihr s1 oder nun auch das s2 bekommen... wozu mal eine norm oder hero ini starten

karazhan.... es gehen nur noch low equipte rein das man kaum noch den prinz schafft 

es fehlen die spieler.... nefarian ist eine wüstenlandschaft... zu spitzenzeiten gibt es noch 200 leute die online sind auf allianzseite

wo bleibt da der spielspass... auch gelegenheitsspieler kommen hier nichtmal mehr auf ihre kosten

das einzige was bleibt ist in if oder sw zu stehen .... man schaut sich um, aber da ist niemand

50% der spieler sind zu age of conan gewechselt... der rest wartet auf warhammer


ich hoffe das wotlk so gut wird das wow einen neuen aufschwung erhält ansonsten gehört es meiner meinung nach jetzt schon zur aussterbenden art


----------



## Reraiser (17. Juni 2008)

Weil grad aufgezeigt wurde dass es für Marken "Freeloot" gibt. Mit Wotlk soll sich das auch noch steigern. Die meisten Items sollen nicht mehr vom Dropglück abhängen sondern von den Marken die man bei den Bossen bekommt. Natürlich wird es weiterhin Items geben die die Bosse droppen, jedoch soll das primäre Augenmerk auf die sogenannten "Markenitems" gerichtet sein. Warum? Weil solche Instanzen einfach gefragt sind. Gibt auch ne Buffed Show drüber mit nem Interview aber ich bin echt zu müde um nachzuschauen. Und wenn sich jemand fragt warum man um kurz vor 9 in der früh zu müde ist dann rate ich dem mal zu studieren. Und in der früh wach zu sein und was in nem Forum zu posten hat noch lange nichts mit durchzechten nächten zu tun. 

Das aufheben der Abzeichen hilft jedoch nicht. Die neuen sollen ja anders heissen und nicht den alten entsprechen


----------



## Agram (17. Juni 2008)

Schaun wa ma ... was mit wotlk kommt ...bis jetz nix gutes jede menge crap!
Und sollte Wotlk scheiße sein dann hör ich auf mit wow und fertig. Dann kann sich die Breite flame masse austoben Blizzard könn ihr Spiel Kaputt patchen.
Und dann wird das zeitalter hereinbrechen wo ich ma wieder alle online games in tonne tret und mich offline austobe ... ohne nervende mitspieler und Hersteller.
Dann könn sich alle Gelegnheitsspieler in wow freuen das sie jeden monat auf ne neuere art und weise Gepusht werden die einfach nur denkfaulen noch weniger ihr hirn anstrengen müssen ...

SO un der Spruch das man für markensachen jetzt seine Chars besser nachrüsten kann wenn man schon Bt is ...
Pff... am arsch mag nicht auf alle zutreffen aber wenn sich die leute ma bissel auf 1 char konzentrieren würden würde sie ihn auch besser beherrschen
davon ma abgesehen isses eh scheiße das man raiden geht schick sein equip sammelt und dann hat man ihrgent in gimp Twink im anschlag der vor 1 monat gerade 70 erreicht hat und ein mit ebenbürdigen Equip gegenüber steht.

WOZU NOCH RAIDEN?

Wenn jeder alles bekommt ...

Demnächst gibts für 200marken dann auch noch Legendäre items... weil warum soll wer was bekommen wo ich nie nur ansatzweise ne chance drauf hab.
Das würde dem ganzen die Krone aufsetzen.

Elite Gilde hin und Her ...wenn se innerhalb kurzester Zeit durchs Spiel wollen solln se doch aber dann auch ganz geschmeidig die Klappe (sorry) halten
Wenns nix mehr in wow gibt was sie reizt.
Elite Gilden Bugs erkennen? pff und wayne was interressiert mich wenn ne gilde in sunwwell in verbugten Boss erkannt hat ... 
Und die aussage das Elite Gilden der Treibente Motor sind ...is ja schön das sie das sind wenn der motor aber soviel spritt frist das mans nich bis zu nächsten Tankstelle schaft läuft was falsch!


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Juni 2008)

Agram schrieb:


> WOZU NOCH RAIDEN?




weils Spaß macht?

wenns keinen mehr macht lass es (so würde ich es jedenfalls handhaben)


----------



## rendezvous. (17. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> weils Spaß macht?
> 
> wenns keinen mehr macht lass es (so würde ich es jedenfalls handhaben)




Ich glaub du hast nochnie ein Highend-Boss gelegt?! Wenn du mal so einen legst und 2 Woche lang nur wipesd, und ganz zufällig noch dein t6 dropped dann glaub mir, würdest du so ein lächerlichen Satz garnicht erst denken. Bist bestimmt S1 und Stolz.

lovvb9b

//edit: @ avram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Juni 2008)

rendezvous. schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast nochnie ein Highend-Boss gelegt?! Wenn du mal so einen legst und 2 Woche lang nur wipesd, und ganz zufällig noch dein t6 dropped dann glaub mir, würdest du so ein lächerlichen Satz garnicht erst denken. Bist bestimmt S1 und Stolz.
> 
> lovvb9b
> 
> ...



Ich bin S garnix weil ich closed PvP langweilig finde.

Aber ich entschuldige mich gerne für meine  lächerlichen Satz.
Absurde Idee, ein Spiel zu spielen, des Spaßes wegen.
Auf son Quatsch kann auch nur ich kommen

tut mir leid.


----------



## Draco1985 (17. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> wer träumt hier??
> 
> Für unsere 5er hero Innie Runs brauchen wir keine Addons.
> Ich hab Gatherer aus Bequemlichkeit.



Das man ein Addon nicht braucht ist kein Grund es nicht zu benutzen. Ich brauche auch kein anderes UI, habs aber trotzdem. Warum? Weil mir das von Blizzard zu unübersichtlich ist und zu wenig Informationen liefert.

Ich brauche Auctioneer auch nicht, habs aber trotzdem - aus Bequemlichkeit.
Ich brauche auch kein AtlasLoot, Atlas, ArkInventory, diverse FuBar-Plugins, QuestGuru, Omen oder sonstwas. Aber trotzdem nutze ich sie alle.



> Wirklich richtig gebraucht werden die Addons von den Top Gilden, denn bei dem anspruchsvollen Highend Content geht es kaum ohne.
> Und genau deswegen wurden sie geschrieben und ins Netz gestellt. Aus sonst keinem Grund.
> 
> Natürlich profitieren wir Casuals davon, aber für uns gemacht wurden sie sicher nicht !!
> ...



Wenn du das glauben willst...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Addons wurden geschrieben, weil jemandem auffiel, dass ihm hier oder da etwas fehlt und andere das eventuell auch so sehen könnten - also wurden sie ins Netz gestellt. Da gibt es keinen Schwerpunkt auf Hardcores, es gibt eine Unzahl an Addons die im Highend-Content überhaupt keinen Nutzen haben (der erwähnte QuestGuru z.B.) oder für ALLE Spieler sehr nützlich sind (Auctioneer, Cartographer, UI-Addons u.a.).

Aber kein Casual (oder nur die wenigsten) würde sich weit genug mit den internen Mechanismen des Spiels beschäftigen um eigene Addons zu entwerfen. Die sind ja teilweise schon damit überfordert, die fertigen Addons überhaupt zu konfigurieren...


----------



## Senzei (18. Juni 2008)

ExoHunter schrieb:


> Du sagst es ja selbst - "Na und"?



Naja in einem gewissen MAße isses schon problematisch wenn die Elitegilden langsam "aussterben" denn dadurch dass sie die Dungeons meist vor der großen MAsse durchspielen. kann Blizz Bugs fixen, die sich erst in der Praxis zeigen was den Spaßfaktor natürlich anhebt denn wer will schon, dass die Instanz die man zum ersten mal macht halb verbuggt is?
JEtz kann man natürlich die Beta und sowas anbringen aber da fallen auch nich alle Bugs auf weil z.B nich alle Dungeons getestet werden können und auch Buggs die nur selten auftreten erst vorkommen wenn der dungeon oft oder von vielen leuten besucht wird

In sofern könnte es bald nichmehr "na und" sein


----------



## Scred (18. Juni 2008)

warum wow teilweise für die ,,elitegilden´´ hochgezüchtet wird is ganz einfach:
die sind sowas wie ein aushängeschild für blizzard aber das is ja auch egal
mir is es egal ob die mehr oder weniger werden solange ich raiden kann is mir das alles egal


----------



## moorhuhnxx (18. Juni 2008)

na ja eins sag ich euch... mit wotlk kommt mindestens die hälfte der "elitgilden" zurück

100% auch wenn sie es jetzt abstreiten


----------



## D4rk-x (18. Juni 2008)

Um dann Arthas zu 10. zu legen? Ich glaube das neue Konzept was Blizzard gerade anstrebt wird die WoW Welt Grundlegend verändern.... Das Gildenbild auch. Ich glaub eher das sich aus einer Elitegilde dann ein Elite Team bildet mit 10 Mann die den Kontent dann noch schneller durchspielen als er ohne schon wird....


----------



## Visssion (6. Juli 2008)

naja ich denke eher das Raiden hinten angesetzt wird. Mit dem ganzen neuen PVP zeugs was sie einführen, denke ich werden auch so einige nur noch pvp machen bzw. darauf spec.. Naja wir werden sehen wie sich das ganze entwickelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber erstmal abwarten bis das addon überhaupt erscheint ^^.

Meiner meinung nach  ist es geschmackssache wie gut einem ein spiel gefällt oder nicht. Ich find z.b. (fast) jedes andere mmo scheisse ^^ hdro hat noch irgendwas aber da fehlen mir auch paar sachen die mir bei wow gut gefallen.


----------



## Hishabye (7. Juli 2008)

rendezvous. schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast nochnie ein Highend-Boss gelegt?! Wenn du mal so einen legst und 2 Woche lang nur wipesd, und ganz zufällig noch dein t6 dropped dann glaub mir, würdest du so ein lächerlichen Satz garnicht erst denken. Bist bestimmt S1 und Stolz.
> 
> lovvb9b
> 
> ...



Deine Probleme möcht ich auch haben o_O

Ich spiele um mal zu entspannen und mal die reale Welt in der wir leben wir paar Stündchen zu vergessen...

Und wenn was tolles droppt freu ich mich auch wie ne Schneekönigin..und wenn nicht gibts noch mal ein Run
Aber das ich gefrustet werd oO nee das is mir zu kindisch... ich mach mir doch keine schlechte Laune
wo es doch kein Grund dazu gibt *vogel zeig*

Und so eine Aussage wie deine kann nur von jemanden kommen, der sonst nix im RL vorweisen kann
und seinen Char als Aushängeschild sieht und raiden als "arbeit"...Wenn du wirklich wissen willst was 
wirkliche Arbeit ist..versuchs mal mit nem Job aufm Bau oder so...oO dann siehste auch mal das
Spiel mit anderen Augen


----------



## ?!?! (7. Juli 2008)

rendezvous. schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast nochnie ein Highend-Boss gelegt?! Wenn du mal so einen legst und 2 Woche lang nur wipesd, und ganz zufällig noch dein t6 dropped dann glaub mir, würdest du so ein lächerlichen Satz garnicht erst denken. Bist bestimmt S1 und Stolz.
> 
> lovvb9b
> 
> ...



Was sagt man dazu... Du solltest dir mal die Definition des Wortes Spiel zu Gemüte führen.

Das Spiel (v. althochdt.: spil für „Tanzbewegung“) ist eine Tätigkeit, die ohne bewussten Zweck zum Vergnügen, zur Entspannung, allein aus Freude an ihrer Ausübung ausgeführt wird.

Mein Beileid.


----------



## zhorin (7. Juli 2008)

WoW wird und wurde nicht für Elite Gilden hochgezüchtet ... der Durchschnittsspieler kann einfach immer weniger und fühlt sich da auch schon sehr leicht überfordert ...
Warum muss generft werden wenn andere Gilden den Content auch so schaffen ? 
Evtl liegt es ja nicht daran dass die Gilden die es schaffen 24/7 raiden - denn wie man nunmal weiss fallen die Bosse nicht automatisch tot um wenn man sie nur die ganze Woche auf Trab hält - sondern es geht einfach darum sich den Fähigkeit von dem Boss anzupassen und ein geeignetes Mittel dagegen zu finden.
Spieler die das eben nicht können kennen ihren Char und des Skillbaum und gewisse Synergieen mit anderen Klassen einfach nicht ausreichend und sollten deshalb eher in den kleineren Instanzen "üben" bis sie es können.
Früher vor BC war es nunmal so dass man eben dies durch die ganzen ersten Raidinstanzen hindurch gelernt hat ( oder auch nicht ) und dadurch auch immer besser wurde und weiter kam auch ohne dass man Instanzen so downgepatcht hatte wie heutzutage.
Heut muss man am besten kurz nachdem man sich WoW gekauft hat gleich auf max Level sein und am besten im BT mit dem raiden einsteigen - das Equip bekommt man praktisch hinterhergeworfen dank der Heroic Marken. Und dann hat man auf einmal Leute im Raid die nicht wissen was "Aggro" ist oder Heiler die sich überfordert fühlen wenn sie sich auf mehr als 1 Ziel konzentrieren sollen ... 

Ich fand es nüchtern betrachtet vor BC am besten balanciert und auch was das Raiden angeht am angenehmsten strukturiert.
Klar brauchte man 40 Leute für einen Raid aber es ging auch mit weniger und man konnte auch raiden wenn 5 Leute gefehlt haben - klar brauchte man mitunter ein gewisses Grundsetup aber man konnte auch einen gewissen Teil an Klassen mitnehmen auf die man vom Setup her nicht zwingend angewiesen war... 
( Heute tauscht man ja sogar während des Raids Leute aus um das Setup optimal zu halten - klar das da auch der Spass flöten geht. )
Von den 40 Leuten konnten auch ein paar mal etwas neben sich stehen und auch mal Fehler machen - gewiped ist man trotzdem nicht - heute führen schon kleinste Fehler zum Wipe.
Das war unter dem Strich auch angenehm für die "Gelegenheitsraider" da sie so immer mal mitgenommen wurden und es kein grosses Problem war - jetzt geht so etwas kaum oder gar nicht mehr.
( in Naxx wurde es dann auch etwas straffer aber auch da konnte man den einen oder anderen Boss legen trotz nicht ganz so optimalem Setup und nicht ganz 40 Leuten )
Tja und dann wurde alles auf 25 Leute runtergeschraubt - huh Raiden wird jetzt viel einfacher weil man weniger Leute braucht ... tja angeschmiert - 25 Leute aber alle müssen Top Equip haben und im Gegensatz zu früher auch alles aus dem FF beherrschen ( aber da wird ja schon dran rumgepatcht ). Ein DD der nicht wirklich was drauf hat beim Pre-Patch Gruul ? Undenkbar ...
[ Mal ganz nüchtern betrachtet muss ich zugeben bei den PreBC Raids mehr Spass gehabt zu haben - man hatte sich praktisch langsam aber sicher durch den Content gespielt und das ohne das PreQ entfernt werden mussten - wenn man zu blöd war für den BRD Eskortquest kam man halt nicht zu Ony ... ist man heute zu blöd muss man nur paar Wochen auf den nächsten Patch warten ...]

So nun hat ja Blizzard draus gelernt und bietet den Raidcontent als 10er Variante an - so etwas noch als Raid zu bezeichnen ist im Grunde schon ein Unding...
Ob man dann noch 25er raiden wird ? Ich glaub da nicht dran - und auch nicht wenige Gilden werden da ihre Probleme haben - so bilden sich kleine Grüppchen die da ihr Ding machen - Raiden für Equip das hat ja Blizz gezeigt is für den A**** dank Marken also raidet man für Content und den sieht man genauso in der 10er Instanz ... Hurra

So können nun auch fast alle Casuals raiden - allzu schwer werden die Instanzen schon nicht werden - denn der letzte Casual mit PvP Skillung und Arena Equip will das ja auch alles mit möglichst wenig Wipes schaffen.

Elite Gilden sterben immer aber es sind schon recht viele im Moment die das Handtuch werfen - zum Teil weil der Content durch ist - zum Teil weil der Spielernachwuchs  nichts kann und zum anderen weil sie einfach auch wenn das Addon kommen sollte keine Perspektive mehr im Spiel sehen ( ich seh schon vor mir wie Nihilum oder SK Gaming ihre WorldFirstKills in den 10er Instanzen feiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Eben jene Gilden sind es ja auch die mitunter für viele Anhaltspunkte geben wie sie aus ihrem Char mehr herausholen könnten - ich kenn viele die sich immer mal die Skillungen der Spieler dort angeschaut haben... 
Wie ereignislos und langweilig wäre denn WoW ohne grosse Gilden über die man redet - ohen die Community die durch eben diese auch geschaffen wird ? Denn ohne attraktiven Raidcontent wird es auch keine Raidgilden mehr geben...
Naja am Ende spielt jeder in seiner eigenen 1 Mann Gilde um dann in den random 10er Instanzen sich mit Tanks in PvP Equip, disci Priests als Heiler und DDlern die stolz sind auf ihre 450 Abhärtung sind am Trash rotwiped - aber Blizz macht das dann schon mit dem nächsten Patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zu den Posts wo drin stand das man schon Hardcore Raiden muss um überhaupt voran zu kommen sei gesagt dass man nur 2-3 tage braucht - wenn man es kann wird man immer schneller - da reicht dann irgendwann 1 Abend für Kara komplett oder 1 Abend für SSC bzw TK - ob man dann vielleicht paar Wochen länger braucht als Gilden die 5 oder mehr Tage raiden ? Mit Sicherheit aber am Ende bleibt die investierte Zeit die gleiche.

Als Casual kann man sich zur Zeit nicht beschweren - man bekommt was für sein Geld und bekommt relativ leicht relativ viel Zeug darum kannich es auch verstehen wenn sie kein Verständnis haben für die andere Seite. Sollen sie ihren Spass auch haben - das WoW immer weniger für Raider bietet damit habe ich mich abgefunden.
Langsam aber sicher ändert sich nunmal die gesamte Community in WoW von der Raid Community zu den Casuals - sehr viele Raider hören halt einfach auf und/oder suchen sich andere Spiele geben tut es da immer mehr - und das ist auch das was anders ist als zu dem BC Release - damals gab es keine Alternativen - diesmal gibt es AoC , WAR , SGW ,  HdRO oder Aion - und so toll wird das Addon nicht werden ... ein recyceltes Naxxramas als 10er Instanz ( pfui ) oder 25er und an sonsten jede Menge Mobs deren Design man schon aus BC kennt aber dann evtl in einer anderen Farbe - massig Equip für Marken und das auch gleich zu Beginn evtl 1-2 neue BGs oder Arenen. Ob das reicht um gegen ein komplettes Spiel mit komplett neuem Content dem man entsecken kann anzutreten wird sich zeigen...


----------

